# Attrazione fisica irresistibile



## marisol (31 Ottobre 2015)

Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum. 
Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre. 
Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento. 
Nel momento in cui ci siamo conosciuti non ho provato niente, solo una piacevole empatia. 
Dopo qualche giorno ho sentito una forte attrazione sessuale verso di lui... 
Esempi: Bisogno irresistibile di toccare le sue mani e di guardarlo.. Qualche volta le nostre mani si sono sfiorate, ho sentito un brivido che credo di essere riuscita a nascondere, eravamo sempre in presenza di altre persone. 
Mi sono avvicinata apposta con il mio corpo a lui qualche volta, quando le nostre mani sono vicine sento che dalle sue si irradia un forte calore... Ma secondo voi é possibile che senta tutto questo solo io. 
Lui ogni tanto mi guarda con intensità. Ma potrebbe essere anche una mia fantasia dato che lavorando ci si guarda per forza.  
E' capitato che mentre ci guardassimo nello stesso momento nei nostri occhi si accendesse una scintilla e abbassassimo insieme gli occhi.. In qualche occasione lui mi sembrava che si avvicinasse molto a me e mi toccasse apposta. 
Siccome non minémai caitato di provare un'attrazione sessuale simile vi chiedo se voi avete avuto esperienze di questo tipo e se é possibile che sensazioni simili le senta solo io... Può essere unilaterale? Solo io sento la sua vicinanza il calore delle sue mani senza toccarci, ecc. Comunque lui non si é sbilanciato e ora il rapporto lavorativo é terminato. 
Ultima considerazione: Anche lui sposato. 
Ho bisogno di capire.. Mi piacerebbe sapere se vi égia capitato e se secondo voi può essere solo da parte mia.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Può essere solo da parte tua.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2015)

sì capita di poter provare un'attrazione istintiva di questo tipo e sì c'è il rischio che tu ti stia facendo dei film in testa.

di solito è meglio lasciar ardere il cerino piuttosto che correre il rischio di idealizzare una situazione che porta solo danno.

Magari cerca di capire se quest'uomo ricambia l'attrazione.   immagino tu sappia come sedurre un uomo e far concentrare su di te la sua attenzione.

se reagisce allora possiamo parlare di qualcosa.  altrimenti una bella doccia gelata e passa la paura.


----------



## marisol (31 Ottobre 2015)

E' davvero una chimica fortissima, speravo che ci fosse una qualche legge fisica che mi dava qualche certezza in piu che il tutto fosse reciproco, non riesco a pensare ad altro.
Ho l'istinto irresistibile di provare a sedurlo ma non so esattamente come fare.. Non ho mai tradito mio marito quindi non sono abituata a questo genere di cose. 
.. Ma questa volta provo qualcosa di incontenibile, essendo un ambiente di lavoro devo trovare il modo di fargli capire tutto questo ma senza scadere nel ridicolo. 
Se avete qualche consiglio oppure ancora qualche parere sono qui..


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


Si mi è capitato e ha mi ha letteralmente spiazzato.
Io ero nel mio ventiseiesimo anno di matrimonio.
Finalmente con i figli grandi ho racimolato tempo libero e ho iniziato ad andare in piscina.
Non so che cosa dirti.
Mi dicevo non succede niente e invece proprio non lo so, lui mi ha mandato un sms.
L'ho letto, ho risposto e poi ecc.
Con il senno del poi, posso tentare di dirti, lascia perdere, o mettiti lì a pensare a che cosa possa capitare se tuo marito ti vedesse.


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


Se ne è accorto, stai tranquilla. Quando voi donne avete queste pulsioni fate cose che, pur pensando di nasconderle, non sfuggono all'attenzione di un uomo.

Quindi, nel caso lui abbia partecipato, a te cosa cambia precisamente?


----------



## Fantastica (31 Ottobre 2015)

Esiste, nuda e cruda, solo fisica. Di solito coglie alla sprovvista quelle che a memoria d'uomo non l'hanno mai provata (io non l'avevo mai provata).


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Esiste, nuda e cruda, solo fisica. Di solito coglie alla sprovvista quelle che a memoria d'uomo non l'hanno mai provata (io non l'avevo mai provata).


E se è reciproca ci riscopriamo molto vulnerabili.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> E se è reciproca ci riscopriamo molto vulnerabili.


Non so se vulnerabili... Posso dire comunque che almeno nel mio caso si tratta di una cosa reciproca e che in anni tre non è diminuita affatto. Voglio dire che, quando c'è, non scema con l'abitudine.
In effetti è il collante di molte coppie perlatro poco o punto compatibili; a me ha spiazzato perché in tanti anni non avevo mai considerato il fattore "attrazione fisica" come dirimente per un rapporto che avesse davvero valore.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> E' davvero una chimica fortissima, speravo che ci fosse una qualche legge fisica che mi dava qualche certezza in piu che il tutto fosse reciproco, non riesco a pensare ad altro.
> Ho l'istinto irresistibile di provare a sedurlo ma non so esattamente come fare.. Non ho mai tradito mio marito quindi non sono abituata a questo genere di cose.
> .. Ma questa volta provo qualcosa di incontenibile, essendo un ambiente di lavoro devo trovare il modo di fargli capire tutto questo ma senza scadere nel ridicolo.
> Se avete qualche consiglio oppure ancora qualche parere sono qui..


la certezza ce la puoi avere solo approfondendo la conoscenza.    non avrai mai tradito tuo marito ma ti sarà pur capitato di relazionarti con un uomo e di capire se ti sta guardando.

più che altro le cose che devi chiederti sono:

1-sei sicura di riuscire a nascondere tutto?  nel senso, riesci a scavarti il tempo per il motel con sto tizio senza farti sgamare?

2-credi di riuscire a separare questo attacco di manico dal resto della tua vita?

Chè vedi il problema non è tanto l'attrazione,ma il fatto di riuscire a gestirla senza farti travolgere.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la certezza ce la puoi avere solo approfondendo la conoscenza.    non avrai mai tradito tuo marito ma ti sarà pur capitato di relazionarti con un uomo e di capire se ti sta guardando.
> 
> più che altro le cose che devi chiederti sono:
> 
> ...


senza contare l'innesco dell'escalation in famiglia!


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

A questo punto vi chiedo, a chi é successo, com'è andata avanti la situazione.
E' sfociata in una relazione extra coniugale?
In questo momento vorrei capire se lui ha le stesse emozioni cosi da capire come comportarmi.
Se sapessi che non fossi solo io a crearmi questi film nella testa farei qualcosa in più. 
Certo quando piaccio a un uomo lo sento ma non mi sento padrona della situazione quindi non credo di essere lucida. Il tutto é complicato dal fatto che non siamo stati quasi mai soli ma sempre con alte due persone.
A chi mi chiede se riuscirei a gestire tutto questo ora con ora dico di si.. Ma perché sono completamente stregata.
Lui non aveva il mio cellulare mi ha scritto su un social network in chat privata rinfraziandomi per alcune cose che sono successe e in cui l'ho aiutato. Sono talmente in panico che non riesco a capire se ciò sia normale, me l'ha Scritto alle 10.30.. Ho letto e risposto dopo un'oretta dandogli von una scusa il mio numero di telefono.
Ora vediamo che succede. Mi sento già male per non aver ancora ricevuto un'ulteriore risposta.
Ma che mi doveva capitare...... Mannaggia.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> A questo punto vi chiedo, a chi é successo, com'è andata avanti la situazione.
> E' sfociata in una relazione extra coniugale?
> In questo momento vorrei capire se lui ha le stesse emozioni cosi da capire come comportarmi.
> Se sapessi che non fossi solo io a crearmi questi film nella testa farei qualcosa in più.
> ...


se ti risponde (ed ad occhio ti risponderà magari dopo il fine settimana) tu con una scusa qualsiasi chiedigli di prendervi un caffè lontano dall'ufficio.        presentati con una bella scollatura o con una gonna molto corta e provocalo deliberatamente.

chè fino a che non hai la sicurezza che lui ricambia l'attrazione, tutto quello che chiedi non ha senso.  ancora.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti risponde (ed ad occhio ti risponderà magari dopo il fine settimana) tu con una scusa qualsiasi chiedigli di prendervi un caffè lontano dall'ufficio.        presentati con una bella scollatura o con una gonna molto corta e provocalo deliberatamente.
> 
> chè fino a che non hai la sicurezza che lui ricambia l'attrazione, tutto quello che chiedi non ha senso.  ancora.



Ciao

quoto. 

Infatti, è l'unica via per capire come stanno le cose in effetti. 
Creare una condizione o situazione ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (1 Novembre 2015)

C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?

Meglio che me ne stia distante da sto 3d ..... meglio.
Qua non è una questione di facili moralismi, qua è proprio una questione di etica, esistenziale.


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

So che ognuno é libero di esprimere il suo pensiero ma avevo chiesto la cortesia che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza moralismi, veri o presunti.
So che la maggior parte delle persone non capisce o non condivide. Anch'io sarei stata una di queste persone fino a poco tempo fa.
Ma ancora oggi non condivido ciò che mi sta accadendo, ma é più forte di me.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...




Ciao

lo stai facendo tu. E mi sembra giusto prendere in considerazione anche questi aspetti. 


sienne


----------



## LTD (1 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...




condivido tutto


----------



## Pazzesco (1 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...


noi traditi che siamo spettatori del dopo, siamo atterriti da queste fasi che viviamo come incubi nella nostra immaginazione. 
Ci sarebbe piaciuto esser li, anche per caso, e sussurare all'orecchio del nostro partner come queste senzazioni sono foriere di un disastro la cui portata in quei momenti non si capisce, di un dolore che segna le persone e le famiglie ben più di questi attimi di evanescente trasporto.

Consiglio alla tipa di fare un po' di sana introsprezione e valutare se davvero non è il caso di laciare perdere


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

più che altro mi rendo conto come la mente e la percezione salta in una dimensione a parte. 
Chi lo sa perché può accadere che la luce si concentri solo su un aspetto ... facendo scemare il resto in un fondo senza importanza per prenderla in considerazione. A me, non è mai accaduto. 


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi traditi che siamo spettatori del dopo, siamo atterriti da queste fasi che viviamo come incubi nella nostra immaginazione.
> Ci sarebbe piaciuto esser li, anche per caso, e sussurare all'orecchio del nostro partner come queste senzazioni sono foriere di un disastro la cui portata in quei momenti non si capisce, di un dolore che segna le persone e le famiglie ben più di questi attimi di evanescente trasporto.
> 
> Consiglio alla tipa di fare un po' di sana introsprezione e valutare se davvero non è il caso di laciare perdere


Quoto.
Però c'è da considerare una cosa: nei post di Marisol non c'è nemmeno un cenno alla paura di rovinare almeno il suo matrimonio, non ha scritto nulla del rapporto col marito. Invece si è prodigata nella descrizione di particolari molte delle volte futili su ciò che percepisce per lui / da lui. La sensazione è che lei, qualsiasi consiglio riceva qua, se ha l'occasione, ci proverà col collega.

Qui il rischio è che la si stia accompagnando in quella direzione, presupponendo che lei non sappia cosa fare. Mentre lei lo ha scritto cosa vorrebbe, nemmeno tanto velatamente. 
Dirle di proporre al collega una uscita fuori dal lavoro vestita succinta è mettere benzina su un incendio già incontrollabile.
Sta facendo una cazzata gigantesca. 
1. È sposata da soli due anni e il primo uomo che trova interessante che le ronza intorno le fa fare voli pindarici. 
2. Sono entrambi sposati, il rischio di fare una frittata mal digesta è enorme.
3. Sono colleghi, il che porta ulteriori problemi sia nel caso funzionasse e volessero nascondere entrambi la relazione, sia soprattutto se finisse male.

Marisol, se ti sei fatta così prendere da qualcosa che ancora non è accaduto con un uomo che nemmeno sai se ti corrisponde, prima di tutto mi farei due domande sul perché ti sia sposata, perché forse l'errore nasce a monte...


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> A questo punto vi chiedo, a chi é successo, com'è andata avanti la situazione.
> E' sfociata in una relazione extra coniugale?
> In questo momento vorrei capire se lui ha le stesse emozioni cosi da capire come comportarmi.
> Se sapessi che non fossi solo io a crearmi questi film nella testa farei qualcosa in più.
> ...



Tu non c'entri  niente ma mi fai riflettere sul fatto che poi, se venite beccati, scrivete tutti che siete stati cercati, corteggiati,  invece e' proprio vero che ci sono facocere che prendono di mira uno che magari e' stato solo gentile, e fate di tutto per finirci a letto.
Neanche un pensiero o un piccolo scrupolo verso tuo marito, o sua moglie, e sei sposata solo da due anni. Aiutooo.
Comincio a capire meglio il tradimento di mio marito dopo 35 anni di matrimonio. E con una di 24 sul tuo genere. Almeno lei era libera.

ASPETTA ALMENO CHE SIA LUI A FARSI VIVO e a capire bene che cosa vorrebbe  e se.

Pure a me sono capitati uomini che gironzolavano  intorno,  alcuni molto interessanti, ma mai mi sono sognata di corteggiarli  o scrivergli o trovare scuse per tampinarli. Anzi, faticavo  pure a capirne le intenzioni, lo trovavo strano, se sposati ed io pure.
Ho preso in considerazione uno dopo il tradimento, prima mai preso seriamente,  e solo perché  era sempre stato lui a cercarmi e lo conoscevo da tre anni. 
Pure adesso e' sempre e solo lui a telefonare o passare per vedermi. 

Rifletti bene prima sul perche' lo vorresti.  Sulle eventuali conseguenze.


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però c'è da considerare una cosa: nei post di Marisol non c'è nemmeno un cenno alla paura di rovinare almeno il suo matrimonio, non ha scritto nulla del rapporto col marito. Invece si è prodigata nella descrizione di particolari molte delle volte futili su ciò che percepisce per lui / da lui. La sensazione è che lei, qualsiasi consiglio riceva qua, se ha l'occasione, ci proverà col collega.
> 
> Qui il rischio è che la si stia accompagnando in quella direzione, presupponendo che lei non sappia cosa fare. Mentre lei lo ha scritto cosa vorrebbe, nemmeno tanto velatamente.
> ...


Che dire? :quoto: e mi allontano.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

sposata da due anni?
ti consiglio di aspettare che ti passi l'attrazione fisica irresistibile per uno a sua volta sposato...


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi traditi che siamo spettatori del dopo, siamo atterriti da queste fasi che viviamo come incubi nella nostra immaginazione.
> Ci sarebbe piaciuto esser li, anche per caso, e sussurare all'orecchio del nostro partner come queste senzazioni sono foriere di un disastro la cui portata in quei momenti non si capisce, di un dolore che segna le persone e le famiglie ben più di questi attimi di evanescente trasporto.
> 
> Consiglio alla tipa di fare un po' di sana introsprezione e valutare se davvero non è il caso di laciare perdere


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (1 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> A questo punto vi chiedo, a chi é successo, com'è andata avanti la situazione.
> E' sfociata in una relazione extra coniugale?
> In questo momento vorrei capire se lui ha le stesse emozioni cosi da capire come comportarmi.
> Se sapessi che non fossi solo io a crearmi questi film nella testa farei qualcosa in più.
> ...


Lascia perdere che se inizi così, sicuro, sicuro rischi di diventare un'amante pallosa e insopportabile.


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

Non ho specificato che l'introspezione me la faccio sempre, continuamente e non é necessario che gli altri mi dicano che è una cavolata pazzesca perché lo so. E' ovvio che lo é. 
Razionalmente mi chiedo come possa avere questi pensieri per qualcuno che non si è neanche esposto, o almeno non ancora. 
E' difficile da spiegare ma la mia razionalità in questo momento é stata messa da parte, é come se un diavoletto cattivo avesse mangiato tutto il mio raziocinio. 
Non ho fatto di certo apposta a provare tutto ciò.. E non mi sento neanche così responsabile di non riuscire a controllare il mio istinto perché non posso.
Ma di sicuro non gli chiederò io per prima di prendere quel caffè, questo mai perché la paura di ridicolizzarmi ê dietro l'angolo. 
Anche se me lo chiedesse lui porrebbe essere solo per amicizia, il confine é labile il dubbio c'è. 
Perché come vi dicevo a differenza del solito non sono lucida quindi non sono in grado di valutare in maniera chiara il suo interesse.


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> *Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?*
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...


Secondo me, ovviamente no. Ma la ragazza chiede astenersi facili moralisti. Questo la pone già al di là di considerazioni etiche. Ma si sa!, noi non ci rendiamo conto del tormento interiore di queste persone travolte dall'insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2015)

Si l'ho provata dopo 13 anni di matrimonio. E si ho tradito. 
Quello che però non ho fatto e che non farei mai per carattere è farmi avanti. Ho lasciato che fosse lui a farmi capire che questa attrazione fosse corrisposta. E mi sono presa il tempo nonostante tutto di valutare la situazione. Cosa che mi sembra tu non stia facendo. Il fatto che non nomini ministrante tuo marito mi fa pensare a due cose: sai già che É una cosa che riuscirai a tenere separata da tutto il resto oppure non te ne frega molto di cosa potrebbe accadere. 
Due anni sono davvero pochi per mettere in crisi un rapporto ma è vero che esistono tipi di attrazione alle quali è quasi impossibile resistere


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


si mi è capitato...e son partita per la tangente ...
qualche mese prima di sposarmi...
e si...veniva anche da parte sua ...
e prima del fare cazzate ho ragionato
riflettendo profondamente su ciò che volevo...
e sai cosa volevo...
volevo essere felice...
dovevo solo capire cosa era per me la felicità ...
dopo che riesci a capirlo 
riesci a darti tutte le risposte 
e continuare il tuo percorso 
che non sarà mai tutto in piano 
ma saprai affrontarlo a testa alta...sempre...

quella scintilla è un fuoco di paglia...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Io penso che ci si sposi per tanti motivi, alcuni ottimi, ma non sempre per una grande passione.
Nei programmi sugli abiti da sposa, le spose affermano sempre che stanno sposando il loro migliore amico. Questa è certamente una buona ragione perché garantisce armonia nelle scelte nel tempo.
Però per il migliore amico magari non si prova quell'attrazione di cui parla la nostra nuova forumista.
Non so se sia lo stesso per gli uomini che forse provano più frequentemente quella attrazione.
Certo è che una donna che non prova facilmente una forte attrazione, quando la prova perde la testa.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Non ho specificato che l'introspezione me la faccio sempre, continuamente e non é necessario che gli altri mi dicano che è una cavolata pazzesca perché lo so. E' ovvio che lo é.
> Razionalmente mi chiedo come possa avere questi pensieri per qualcuno che non si è neanche esposto, o almeno non ancora.
> E' difficile da spiegare ma la mia razionalità in questo momento é stata messa da parte, é come se un diavoletto cattivo avesse mangiato tutto il mio raziocinio.
> Non ho fatto di certo apposta a provare tutto ciò.. E non mi sento neanche così responsabile di non riuscire a controllare il mio istinto perché non posso.
> ...


meglio correre il rischio di essere fraintesi e riderci su che idealizzare una situazione foriera di danni pesanti.

intanto preciserei un paio di punti:

1-non sei incapace di intendere e volere.    puoi avere le palle degli occhi a galla nell'ormone, ma la tua razionalità non è interdetta.    tu quest'uomo lo vuoi.  e sai di volerlo.     quindi non parlare di istinto incontrollabile perchè è una scusa.

2-essere sposati da 2 mesi,2 anni o 20 anni fa poca differenza.   l'attacco di manico può prendere in qualsiasi momento.  non ci sono limiti minimi e massimi.

tu vuoi sapere razionalmente il motivo del tuo attacco di manico?  boh, le motivazioni sono tipo ventordicimila.

l'unica regola generale è che il cuneo si insinua dove c'è già una fenditura.     la risposta alla tua domanda è nella fenditura.    preso atto che sai benissimo come accertare se esiste un reale interesse nel tuo collega, ti va di raccontarci del tuo matrimonio?

perchè è nel rapporto con tuo marito che si è creata la fenditura.   se provi a dirci qualcosa di te, magari possiamo anche dirti dove si è formata la crepa.


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta concordo quando dici che per le donne é più difficile provare questo tipo di sensazioni quindi quando succede si perde il lune della ragione. 
Perplesso tutto ciò che dici é vero. Io so cosa voglio... e questo mi porta a dire che non sono più io, non sono più la solita , e che quindi ho battuto la testa.
Il mio matrimonio.. La mia storia.. Immaginatevi un fiore colorato, puro.. E' qualcosa di pulito e trasparente. 
Siamo insieme, prima fidanzati poi conviventi e sposati da quasi un 15 anni.
Io non riuscirei a vivere senza di lui, il mio futuro lo immagino con lui e solo con lui al mio fianco. 
Certo la passione, almeno da parte mia si é affievolita. 
Non l'amore, la passione.
L'altro non so se sia felice o meno, ciò che so éche é fidanzato con la stessa ragazza da quando aveva 16 anni ed écon lei da più di 25.


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

P.s. @perplesso.. Condivido tutto tranne che una cosa che dici.. 
Piuttosto che ridicolizzarmi preferisco rimanere nel limbo dando dei segnali... Se lui non li vuole cogliere probabilmente é perché non gli interessa approfondire.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Brunetta concordo quando dici che per le donne é più difficile provare questo tipo di sensazioni quindi quando succede si perde il lune della ragione.
> Perplesso tutto ciò che dici é vero. Io so cosa voglio... e questo mi porta a dire che non sono più io, non sono più la solita , e che quindi ho battuto la testa.
> Il mio matrimonio.. La mia storia.. Immaginatevi un fiore colorato, puro.. E' qualcosa di pulito e trasparente.
> Siamo insieme, prima fidanzati poi conviventi e sposati da quasi un 15 anni.
> ...


E con questo qualsiasi altra considerazione deve andare a farsi benedire.
Evita di commettere qualcosa di cui evidentemente ti potresti pentire amaramente. Perché lo hai scritto tu, vuoi stare con tuo marito. Fino ad ora non è successo niente, basta continuare a non farlo succedere.

Se però...
Se però tra qualche tempo continuerai a provare pulsioni di natura sessuale così forte per qualcun altro, forse come ti ho scritto già qualche post indietro qualche considerazione sui motivi per cui ti sia sposata col tuo compagno dovresti farli...


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> P.s. @perplesso.. Condivido tutto tranne che una cosa che dici..
> Piuttosto che ridicolizzarmi preferisco rimanere nel limbo dando dei segnali... Se lui non li vuole cogliere probabilmente é perché non gli interessa approfondire.


come vedi, basta dare qualche elemento in più.    una sbandata dopo 15 anni di relazione è nell'ordine delle cose.

sbandata nel senso di provare una attrazione feroce per qualcuno.     e non è vero che la tua lucidità è azzerata.

perchè ti sei appena data la motivazione unica e vera, qualora le cose non dovessero svilupparsi.

tu puoi mostrarti "accogliente" verso di lui, sperando che si faccia avanti.    nel frattempo, puoi anche iniziare a riflettere su questa tua trasformazione.

dici che non ti vedi senza tuo marito.   eppure sei pronta a tradirlo.    cosa pensi significhi tutto questo?


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

Mi sono sposata, e vedo il mio futuro accanto a mio marito perché l'amore c'è. 
E' la passione che mi manca. 
L'altro é in una zona ben scissa della mia mente. 
 gli uomini reagiscono e hanno le stesse sensazioni di noi donne sul piano emozionale e di chimica?
Anche a loro può capitare di avere queste pulsioni verso una specifica donna oppure esistono solo traditori seriali e bravi ragazzi?


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2015)

A me è successo 
Dopo 15 anni tre figli e un amore messo a priva fa ebbe casini di gestione date da suo lavoro 

Non ho capito più nulla ancora oggi se rileggo cosa scrivevo in quel periodo ero totalmente in palla annebbiata 

Ho tradito 
Non mi sono fatta avanti io anzi ho privato a fuggire appena ho realizzato cosa provavo 
Poi appunto e eu esso
È durata tanto 
Ho dei ricordi incredibili
Ma poi è degenerarobtutto ci siamo innamorati
Io forse più lucida dopo la sbandata iniziale molto coinvolgente 
Ho rivalutato cose 
Lui mi ha messo pressioni incredibili perché mi separassi
Incredibilmente all inizio era lui quello meno coinvolto e con sennò di poi era gusto così 

Io non cercavo questo

Attenta perché in quei momenti non si e lucidi per Niente


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Mi sono sposata, e vedo il mio futuro accanto a mio marito perché l'amore c'è.
> E' la passione che mi manca.
> L'altro é in una zona ben scissa della mia mente.
> gli uomini reagiscono e hanno le stesse sensazioni di noi donne sul piano emozionale e di chimica?
> Anche a loro può capitare di avere queste pulsioni verso una specifica donna oppure esistono solo traditori seriali e bravi ragazzi?


tra i compulsivi ed i talebani esiste tutto un mondo.      tu ad esempio mi sembri una traditrice non compulsiva.

per dirla crudamente, non fai collezione di cazzi.   ma essendo fatta di carne,sangue e passione, ti stai rendendo conto che dopo 15 anni di relazione, l'innamoramento non c'è più.

è stato rimpiazzato com'è naturale dalla complicità,dalla intimitò,dalla comune progettualità.

ma la passione ovviamente non può essere più quella di un tempo.

Per alcune persone è più che sufficiente per tradire.   per altre no.    in genere, chi non tradisce è perchè o veramente appagato da quello che ha oppure sa bene sublimare.    e io rendo lode a costoro, perchè la coerenza è una virtà faticosa.

tu invece senti il bisogno di quella passionalità, per sentirti viva.   ci sta.     mi sembri anche abbastanza sicura di saper scindere gli ambiti e tenerli sotto controllo.

davvero si tratta ora di capire se ti stai facendo dei film in testa, su quest'uomo, oppure se il tuo interesse è ricambiato.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Brunetta concordo quando dici che per le donne é più difficile provare questo tipo di sensazioni quindi quando succede si perde il lune della ragione.
> Perplesso tutto ciò che dici é vero. Io so cosa voglio... e questo mi porta a dire che non sono più io, non sono più la solita , e che quindi ho battuto la testa.
> Il mio matrimonio.. La mia storia.. Immaginatevi un fiore colorato, puro.. E' qualcosa di pulito e trasparente.
> Siamo insieme, prima fidanzati poi conviventi e sposati da quasi un 15 anni.
> ...



GUARDA CHE PURE con un amante dopo la prima  volta la seconda e la terza non 'c'e' piu' la novita' e l'emozione del prima, puo' piacerti e pure tanto ma  per assurdo sarebbe bello continuare solo il corteggiamento  ed immaginarlo solo  il dopo.   SE chiudi gli occhi gia' lo sai come sara' con lui dopo che lo hai fatto qualche volta.  Magari puo' bastarti una vacanza lontana dal tuo compagno per ritrovare la voglia di lui, qualche serata diversa, una sorpresa, un fine settimana in un posto particolare, una cena intima.   SE non vuoi perderlo pensaci.  
INOLTRE se lui ha avuto solo sua moglie, perche' rovinare il suo matrimonio se non e' lui a cercarti?????
Anche solo farglielo capire e' sbagliato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Secondo me, ovviamente no. Ma la ragazza chiede astenersi facili moralisti. Questo la pone già al di là di considerazioni etiche. Ma si sa!, noi non ci rendiamo conto del tormento interiore di queste persone travolte dall'insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto.


ma no.  si tratta solo di approcciarsi in modo davvero razionale.   il che non è facile, se si è feriti, mi rendo conto.

ma le parole di Marisol sono un buon memento sul tema dell'ascolto.    chè tutti diciamo che si dovrebbe avere il coraggio di parlare di certe situazioni.

quello che però si nota molto più raramente è la capacità di ascoltare senza tirare su subito dei muri.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

A me sembra che ci sia stato ascolto.
Semplicemente le si fa notare che sta vivendo qualcosa che è l'equivalente delle emozioni da ragazzina. Bellissime e se ne ha sempre nostalgia. Ma valgono il dolore da dare all'altro e rischiare un matrimonio limpido?
Io penso anche che a volte si cercano queste cose perché è l'altro che si è allontanato e non vogliamo ammetterlo.


----------



## marisol (1 Novembre 2015)

Io vorrei farlo una, due, tre volte fino a quando mi va.. 
Quella passione animale la voglio provare!!
Mi spiace ma non riesco a sentirmi un mostro per questo...
Non voglio rovinare la mia vita, ma in questo momento mi sentirei pronta a vivere questa passione. 
Con mio marito in ogni caso si, vorrei risvegliare un po' il rapporto. E lo farò. Per il nostro bene. 
Con l'altro si ora vediamo cosa succede, magari semplicemente non é attratto da me oppure vuole rimanere fedele. 
Me ne dovrei fare una ragione.... Già il fatto che non abbia risposto al mio messaggio di ieri sera é forse un segnale in tal senso.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che ci sia stato ascolto.
> Semplicemente le si fa notare che sta vivendo qualcosa che è l'equivalente delle emozioni da ragazzina. Bellissime e se ne ha sempre nostalgia. Ma valgono il dolore da dare all'altro e rischiare un matrimonio limpido?
> Io penso anche che a volte si cercano queste cose perché è l'altro che si è allontanato e non vogliamo ammetterlo.


pol'esse tutto.

per questo ho parlato dell'origine della crepa.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Io vorrei farlo una, due, tre volte fino a quando mi va..
> Quella passione animale la voglio provare!!
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a sentirmi un mostro per questo...
> Non voglio rovinare la mia vita, ma in questo momento mi sentirei pronta a vivere questa passione.
> ...


magari aspetta un paio di giorni prima di sentenziare.    nessuno dice che 6 un mostro.    gli è che non puoi sapere adesso che effetti produrrà questa relazione sul tuo matrimonio.

puoi scoprirlo solo vivendola giorno per giorno.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Io vorrei farlo una, due, tre volte fino a quando mi va..
> Quella passione animale la voglio provare!!
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a sentirmi un mostro per questo...
> Non voglio rovinare la mia vita, ma in questo momento mi sentirei pronta a vivere questa passione.
> ...


Cosa gli hai scritto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Io vorrei farlo una, due, tre volte fino a quando mi va..
> Quella passione animale la voglio provare!!
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a sentirmi un mostro per questo...
> Non voglio rovinare la mia vita, ma in questo momento mi sentirei pronta a vivere questa passione.
> ...


Intanto è sposato e oggi è domenica
Non sai quale siano le sue abitudini quando è in famiglia. Quindi il fatto che non abbia risposto è relativo. Se domani non ti scrive con nessuna scusa è significativo invece


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cosa gli hai scritto?


Non credo sia importante. 
È l'occasione che se non viene colta fa cadere tutte le illusioni


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Io vorrei farlo una, due, tre volte fino a quando mi va..
> *Quella passione animale la voglio provare!!*
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a sentirmi un mostro per questo...
> Non voglio rovinare la mia vita, ma in questo momento mi sentirei pronta a vivere questa passione.
> ...


Questo lo puoi verificare solo dopo, potrebbe anche essere una delusione bestiale, non costruire castelli in aria come se fossi cenerentola, piedi per terra e ben saldi. Rischi di prendere una batosta. Mi sembri già troppo coinvolta e non è successo nulla.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo lo puoi verificare solo dopo, potrebbe anche essere una delusione bestiale, non costruire castelli in aria come se fossi cenerentola, piedi per terra e ben saldi. Rischi di prendere una batosta. *Mi sembri già troppo coinvolta e non è successo nulla*.


Quoto.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia importante.
> È l'occasione che se non viene colta fa cadere tutte le illusioni


Si.


----------



## Carola (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tra i compulsivi ed i talebani esiste tutto un mondo.      tu ad esempio mi sembri una traditrice non compulsiva.
> 
> per dirla crudamente, non fai collezione di cazzi.   ma essendo fatta di carne,sangue e passione, ti stai rendendo conto che dopo 15 anni di relazione, l'innamoramento non c'è più.
> 
> ...


oottima analisi


----------



## Darty (2 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che a me non torna in tutta questa storia, ma davvero sta signora non si chiede se considera giusto quello che sta per fare a suo marito e alla moglie dell'altro, ma davvero nessuno qua si chiede se è corretto tutto questo?
> Basta provare attrazione per giustificare qualsiasi porcata?
> E sta attrazione è dovuta a cosa? Ad un fatto fisico, ad un gioco di sguardi, a una illusione, mera illusione senza conoscenza, ed in funzione di questo si dà un calcio alle promesse, alla vita di chi ci stà accanto? Basta l'attacco di manico a giustificare tutto? Dirsi sempre di si, l'ego al centro dell' universo mondo?
> 
> ...


Bravo Spleen. Mi sembra un commento molto sensato:up:


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> So che ognuno é libero di esprimere il suo pensiero ma avevo chiesto la cortesia che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza moralismi, veri o presunti.
> So che la maggior parte delle persone non capisce o non condivide. Anch'io sarei stata una di queste persone fino a poco tempo fa.
> Ma ancora oggi non condivido ciò che mi sta accadendo, *ma é più forte di me*.




Ma non dire cazzate!
E vergognati, sei una donna sposata!
Come si fa a non fare entrare la morale in tutto questo? C'entra eccome.


----------



## marisol (2 Novembre 2015)

Siamo in un forum. Il rispetto e la buona educazione non devono mancare mai.. 
Puoi non condividere ma astieniti dall'essere maleducata.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!
> E vergognati, sei una donna sposata!
> Come si fa a non fare entrare la morale in tutto questo? C'entra eccome.


Ma lei è sincera.
Come dirti, mal comune, mezzo gaudio.
Io la capisco.


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum. Il rispetto e la buona educazione non devono mancare mai..
> Puoi non condividere ma astieniti dall'essere maleducata.



...a dire il vero, sono stata parecchio educata.


----------



## Uroboro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Marisol*

E' una semplice scelta, andare o no a fondo alla cosa.

Se decidi di lasciare tutto li, non ci devi più pensare, devi stare con tuo marito e basta.

Ma anche decidendo di fare così il pensiero potrebbe continuare a scavare... diventerà un chiodo fisso da diventarci matta.

Se decidi di andare a fondo... aspettati il mare in burrasca, una forte delusione se tutto era nella tua testa, ma aspettati e preventiva di poter anche andare in fondo, con tutte le problematiche del caso, rimorso, voglia di scappare, messa in crisi del matrimonio, (specialmente se l'ipotetico rapporto diventa forte). Aspettati comunque di stare male... ma se è quello che vuoi, quello che desideri, prenditelo con tutte le tue forze.


----------



## sheldon (2 Novembre 2015)

*il problema sta tutto in questa frase che ti hanno scritto*

*"è che non puoi sapere adesso che effetti produrrà questa relazione sul tuo matrimonio",*perchè vedi Marisol adesso tu sottovaluti questa cosa,ma spesso proprio perchè c'è nuova attrazione,perchè c'è l'adrenalina,la novita' la nuova relazione ti entra cosi' dentro che quella ufficiale diventa un peso,il tempo lo vorresti dedicare solo per incontrare l'altro,i week end diventano lunghissimi perchè non lo puoi sentire,le vacanze speri che finiscano presto,i rapporti sessuali con l'ufficiale che prima erano piu' che soddisfacenti perchè non supportati dalla novita',dalla nuova situazione non hanno piu' lo stesso coinvolgimento di prima.
Si diventa anche piu' nervosi perchè non ci si riesce a vedere come si vorrebbe,perchè non arriva subito la risposta  al sms inviato,tutto questo,quasi sempre, si riversa anche nel rapporto ufficiale deteriorandolo.
Tu mi sembri gia' in questa fase troppo presa, non la stai vivendo "easy",..immaginati dopo.
Non è il tradimento in se il pericolo,ma l'effetto che esso si porta dietro e tu lo stai sottovalutando ( a conferma della cattiva partenza nella tua gestione ),ti senti comunque forte,sicura,capace di gestire la cosa...come hanno fatto tutti e tanti di questi tutti hanno rovinato irrimediabilmente il loro rapporto ufficiale...ma contenta tu,contenti anche noi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Novembre 2015)

Cioè famme capì ce stai a chiede come fare per scoparti il collega di lavoro e farla franca?
No ragazzi, questa va oltre ogni mia aspettativa!
Marisol, sono due le cose, o ti chiuedi in bagno e ti masturbi fino a che non c'è un domani, o te lo fai, ma poi, la vita cambia, perchè quando piace la cioccolata non si finisce mai il barattolo.


Per il resto, non amo il politically correct, qua siamo traditi e traditori non cominciamo a farci la guerra per pisciare sul territorio ed avere la vittoria del forum che c'abbiamo tutti na vita vera.

@Perplesso
ti stimo sempre di più. Non pensavo di trovare un altra persona con la mia stessa pazienza vaticana e secolare.


----------



## Darty (2 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...a dire il vero, sono stata parecchio educata.


Grande Diletta:up:, verde virtuale!


----------



## georgemary (2 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


si mi è capitato.
Io non feci nulla all'epoca, dopo anni ne ebbi la conferma, e quindi sia quello che provavo io sia le mie impressioni su di lui erano vere.
Che dirti? Tu che vuoi fare? Vuoi tradire tuo marito? Vuoi correre questo rischio? 
Devi capire tu quel che vuoi fare...
Per avere la conferma un passo lo devi fare, valuta tutto e decidi.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


A me è capitato. Si tratta di una sensazione che è empatica, entrambi hanno quegli umori che sembrano percepirsi in aria e sulla vicinanza di entrambi. Credo sia la comunicazione attraverso chissà quali forze della natura dove uno dei due trasmette irresistibilmente all'altro, e l'altro può soltanto percepirla e farla sua, creando un mix irresistibile, ma non per me però.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2015)

Mi sembra alquanto bizzarro che una donna al giorno d'oggi debba chiedere consigli su come sedurre un uomo.
Non ci posso credere.

Il tutto mi sembra, oserei dire, troppo giovanile.
Nemmeno ai tempi del primo Valcarenghi credo che una donna abbia avuto problemi. E si che all'epoca dei primi movimenti giovanili forse le donne era più caste.

Ma lasciamo perdere.

Trovo il tutto sufficientemente squallido.

Come ripeto sempre, se usassimo le stesse energie e la stessa determinazione nel distruggere un rapporto consolidato, scelto, voluto, che ha comportato sacrifici...ecco, se usassimo, la stessa energia per preservarlo, per curarlo, forse la metà dei matrimoni eviterebbero di saltare.

Mettere in discussione un matrimonio per degli sfioramenti di mano è quantomeno ridicolo, spero che tu te ne renda conto.

Finiamo con John Lennon; è un periodo che mi fa compagnia...

*You can hide your face behind a smile, One thing you can't hide, Is when you're crippled inside.



*​Rifletti prima di fare coglionate.


----------



## Tessa (2 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi sembra alquanto bizzarro che una donna al giorno d'oggi debba chiedere consigli su come sedurre un uomo.
> Non ci posso credere.
> 
> Il tutto mi sembra, oserei dire, troppo giovanile.
> ...


E' la dimostrazione che uomini sposati che non capitolano al primo sfioramento di mano e sguardo languido, esistono.


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' la dimostrazione che uomini sposati che non capitolano al primo sfioramento di mano e sguardo languido, esistono.


Ne esistono molti


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Non ho specificato che l'introspezione me la faccio sempre, continuamente e non é necessario che gli altri mi dicano che è una cavolata pazzesca perché lo so. E' ovvio che lo é.
> Razionalmente mi chiedo come possa avere questi pensieri per qualcuno che non si è neanche esposto, o almeno non ancora.
> E' difficile da spiegare ma la mia razionalità in questo momento é stata messa da parte, é come se un diavoletto cattivo avesse mangiato tutto il mio raziocinio.
> Non ho fatto di certo apposta a provare tutto ciò.. E non mi sento neanche così responsabile di non riuscire a controllare il mio istinto perché non posso.
> ...


Ma rileggi quello che scrivi? Stai cercando in questo forum un appoggio per giustificati il fatto che non vedi l'ora che lui si faccia avanti ... di fatto hai già le gambe aperte. E due anni di matrimonio? Come non esistessero. E tuo marito? Come non fossi sposata. Fai quello che vuoi ma niente lacrime di coccodrillo ... e niente falsi moralismi, come hai detto tu.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari aspetta un paio di giorni prima di sentenziare.    nessuno dice che 6 un mostro.    gli è che non puoi sapere adesso che effetti produrrà questa relazione sul tuo matrimonio.
> 
> puoi scoprirlo solo vivendola giorno per giorno.


Nessuno dirà che è un mostro ... tranne il marito. Ma cosa conta lui. Fare del male al proprio marito è la normalità anzi molte ci provano gusto. Magari lui vive la stessa cosa e pensa che la moglie non abbia più la passione di un tempo ... ma se tu sei così presa dall'altro non credi di essere tu a trascurare lui e a non avere la stessa passione di un tempo?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> *Siamo in un forum. Il rispetto e la buona educazione non devono mancare mai.. *
> Puoi non condividere ma astieniti dall'essere maleducata.


Ma dove qui dentro ? :rotfl:Battutona !!!! Strada facendo capirai .... Tornando a te ma poi il tuo collega ha dato seguito al tuo sms o è rimasto così appeso nell'etere ?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cioè famme capì ce stai a chiede come fare per scoparti il collega di lavoro e farla franca?
> No ragazzi, questa va oltre ogni mia aspettativa!
> Marisol, sono due le cose, o ti chiuedi in bagno e ti masturbi fino a che non c'è un domani, o te lo fai, ma poi, la vita cambia, perchè quando piace la cioccolata non si finisce mai il barattolo.
> 
> ...


vero, non so come faccia, un bel taglia e cuci invece sarebbe l'ottimo ( crudele :carneval


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Ho letto diversi commenti diverse critiche e pochi consigli veri...

Ovvio che chi è stato tradito dalla moglie vede in questa richiesta la propria che sta pensando di tradirlo, ma..

I ma e i se sono sempre tanti, certo se sono una persona retta con una forte morale (il termine morale dipende sempre dal contesto), la risposta è non tradire, però in genere quando c'è un'attrazione forte per qualcuno che non è il nostro compagno/a di vita, vuol dire che qualcosa non va, qualcosa non va in noi, qualcosa non va nel rapporto e allora arriva una scelta che non è più tanto scontata, fare o non fare con tutti i rischi del caso, e se mettendo tutto sulla bilancia questa pende per il tradimento.... forse non è il caso di rivedere il tradimento, forse è il caso di riveder il rapporto ufficiale.

E io sono sempre, sempre convinto che quando una persona tradisce, (tolta come al solito l'avventura di una notte perchè... perchè siamo stronzi), la colpa non sta solo nel traditore, ma anche solo in piccola parte nel tradito.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> E io sono sempre, sempre convinto che quando una persona tradisce, (tolta come al solito l'avventura di una notte perchè... perchè siamo stronzi), la colpa non sta solo nel traditore, ma anche solo in piccola parte nel tradito.


Io non sono d'accordo.
Ci sono casi in cui si tradisce e la colpa è divisa, cioè è anche del tradito, ma altre non capisco perchè bisogna dare sempre la colpa anche al tradito.
Ci sono persone che non riescano a rimanere fedeli, punto, perchè credano che sia impossibile la monogamia, ma contemporaneamente non vogliono rinunciare ai vantaggi della stessa.
Quindi si cercano un partner ufficiale e poi fanno quel che vogliono.
E' questa la verità e poi sono fermamente convinta che esistono le attrazioni irresistibili ed esistono nonostante chi la prova sia fermamente convinto di amare il partner ufficiale.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo.
> Ci sono casi in cui si tradisce e la colpa è divisa, cioè è anche del tradito, ma altre non capisco perchè bisogna dare sempre la colpa anche al tradito.
> Ci sono persone che non riescano a rimanere fedeli, punto, perchè credano che sia impossibile la monogamia, ma contemporaneamente non vogliono rinunciare ai vantaggi della stessa.
> Quindi si cercano un partner ufficiale e poi fanno quel che vogliono.
> E' questa la verità e poi sono fermamente convinta che esistono le attrazioni irresistibili ed esistono nonostante chi la prova sia fermamente convinto di amare il partner ufficiale.


La tua posizione come la mia è certamente discutibile, la mia era volutamente una pietra lanciata in uno stagno, io ho fatto un'affermazione in molti casi vera, come altrettanto la tua lo è,  soprattutto l'ultima cosa che hai scritto...

Quindi alla nostra amica incerta è inutile criticare quello che ha dentro, piuttosto è costruttivo parlarle delle nostre esperienze di modo che possa valutare e comunque sapere a seconda della scelta cosa le riserva il vivere o non vivere tali emozioni.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> La tua posizione come la mia è certamente discutibile, la mia era volutamente una pietra lanciata in uno stagno, io ho fatto un'affermazione in molti casi vera, come altrettanto la tua lo è,  soprattutto l'ultima cosa che hai scritto...
> 
> Quindi alla nostra amica incerta è inutile criticare quello che ha dentro, piuttosto è costruttivo parlarle delle nostre esperienze di modo che possa valutare e comunque sapere a seconda della scelta cosa le riserva il vivere o non vivere tali emozioni.


Io infatti non la sto criticando, le attrazioni appunto esistono, sta a capire lei cosa vuol fare.
Ogni persona ha un vissuto diverso, io non posso sapere nel caso lei tradisse il marito, che sensazioni avrà, se avrà sensi di colpa, se saprà mentire, se è pronta a tutto ciò che comporta un tradimento.

Io non ho letto tutti i messaggi, ho poco chiaro il motivo che l'ha portata a scrivere qui, non siamo neanche l'altro uomo , nel senso non possiamo sapere se l'attrazione che lei prova sia ricambiata e quindi o aspetta che faccia il passo lui o lei deve far capire qualcosa a lui sempre dopo aver capito se è pronta a tradire il marito.

Lungi da me criticarla, io ho tradito, solo che quello che mi stupisce dai suoi messaggi è che del marito non parli proprio.


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

ho i pop corn e sono pronto ad assaporare ogni dettaglio.

normalmente quando si è in dubbio e non si sa cosa fare, si propende per fare la cazzata...
soprattutto perchè una sana scopata clandestina ha il suo perchè.

dopo di che cominceranno le bugie più grandi, quelle per giustificare le assenze, i ritardi, le dimenticanze.

infine arriveranno i cambi di umore inspiegabili al compagno ( questo perchè dall'altra parte l'amante non potrà per altri motivi )

ad un certo punto il marito comincerà ad insospettirsi e comincerà a fare domande, e qua uscirà fuori l'artista con scenate patetiche al punto da far sentire un coglione perfetto il compagno.

fino a quanto il marito non ne potrà più, il tarlo lo spingerà ad indagare sempre più a fondo, controllo del telefono, messaggi, Facebook, whattsup, fino a quando l'errore da parte di lei..

e allora apriti cielo:

ecco a me interessa più che altro la seconda parte della storia, da apriti cielo.
Il resto è già tutto scritto, quello che c'è dopo no.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io infatti non la sto criticando, le attrazioni appunto esistono, sta a capire lei cosa vuol fare.
> ....
> ....
> Lungi da me criticarla, io ho tradito, solo che quello che mi stupisce dai suoi messaggi è che del marito non parli proprio.


Non parlavo di te


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io infatti non la sto criticando, le attrazioni appunto esistono, sta a capire lei cosa vuol fare.
> Ogni persona ha un vissuto diverso, io non posso sapere nel caso lei tradisse il marito, che sensazioni avrà, se avrà sensi di colpa, se saprà mentire, se è pronta a tutto ciò che comporta un tradimento.
> 
> Io non ho letto tutti i messaggi, ho poco chiaro il motivo che l'ha portata a scrivere qui, non siamo neanche l'altro uomo , nel senso non possiamo sapere se l'attrazione che lei prova sia ricambiata e quindi o aspetta che faccia il passo lui o lei deve far capire qualcosa a lui sempre dopo aver capito se è pronta a tradire il marito.
> ...


Una soluzione potrebbe essere parlarne con il marito.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una soluzione potrebbe essere parlarne con il marito.


Lo fece Lolapal.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Lo fece Lolapal.


E funzionò. L'uomo intrigante divenne un bagnino provolone.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ne esistono molti


Per fortuna, direi


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una soluzione potrebbe essere parlarne con il marito.


non saprei, un pò rischiosa la cosa.
Parlarne in che termini?


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> non saprei, un pò rischiosa la cosa.
> Parlarne in che termini?


Certamente non nei termini: secondo te prova anche lui le stesse cose, io non voglio resistere me lo voglio fare .....


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una soluzione potrebbe essere parlarne con il marito.


pensi che il marito le dica... certo vai e prova...

Parlare col marito vuol dire avere già deciso di non andare avanti con l'altro


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Per fortuna, direi


La cosa buffa è che ti vogliono far credere che non sia così .......


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> non saprei, un pò rischiosa la cosa.
> Parlarne in che termini?


"Amore mio, sono molto turbata da un collega. Sento una forte attrazione, mi sembra di essere tornata ragazzina. Non voglio buttare via il nostro amore. "


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> pensi che il marito le dica... certo vai e prova...
> 
> Parlare col marito vuol dire avere già deciso di non andare avanti con l'altro


Shhhh !


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Amore mio, sono molto turbata da un collega. Sento una forte attrazione, mi sembra di essere tornata ragazzina. Non voglio buttare via il nostro amore. "


Io se fossi nel marito non ne sarei molto contento, insinuerebbe in me il sospetto che addirittura sia già accaduto qualcosa... Occhio che la mente è molto contorta


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che ti vogliono far credere che non sia così .......


O meglio che le brave persone uomini e donne non tradiscono perché sono sfigati che non hanno l'occasione. E se ne è parlato a lungo in altri 3d


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io se fossi nel marito non ne sarei molto contento, insinuerebbe in me il sospetto che addirittura sia già accaduto qualcosa... Occhio che la mente è molto contorta


Immaginavo di parlarne a letto, non di inviare un messaggio. Poi si parla.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> O meglio che le brave persone uomini e donne non tradiscono perché sono sfigati che non hanno l'occasione. E se ne è parlato a lungo in altri 3d


E lo so, ma si può lasciar credere, tanto non toglie o aggiunge nulla


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io se fossi nel marito non ne sarei molto contento, insinuerebbe in me il sospetto che addirittura sia già accaduto qualcosa... Occhio che la mente è molto contorta


no, non sono d'accordo.

io avrei preferito all'epoca che lei mi parlasse di questo.
i problemi vanno risolti prima che diventino enormi.

realizzare che uno stato d'animo bizzarro turbi il matrimonio debba essere condiviso con il compagno è segno di grande rispetto.
Le soluzioni si trovano quando si guarda nella stessa direzione.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo so, ma si può lasciar credere, tanto non toglie o aggiunge nulla


Certo. Volevo rinforzare il concetto


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Io se fossi nel marito non ne sarei molto contento, insinuerebbe in me il sospetto che addirittura sia già accaduto qualcosa... Occhio che la mente è molto contorta


la penso come Uroboro.
E sinceramente dai suoi messaggi non mi è proprio sembrato che lei abbia un senso di colpa verso il marito, non ne parla proprio. Il suo problema è se l'altro la ricambia o no carissima Brunetta.
In ogni caso anche se avesse dei sensi di colpa verso il marito questa soluzione mi sembra rischiosissima, come dice Uroboro lui potrebbe farsi un sacco di film in testa e perderebbe per me la fiducia nella moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ho i pop corn e sono pronto ad assaporare ogni dettaglio.
> 
> normalmente quando si è in dubbio e non si sa cosa fare, si propende per fare la cazzata...
> soprattutto perchè una sana scopata clandestina ha il suo perchè.
> ...


Di secondo lavoro scrivi sceneggiature per i thriller?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> pensi che il marito le dica... certo vai e prova...
> 
> *Parlare col marito vuol dire avere già deciso di non andare avanti con l'altro*


quoto
E anche rischiare ancora di più di rovinare un matrimonio


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Amore mio, sono molto turbata da un collega. Sento una forte attrazione, mi sembra di essere tornata ragazzina. Non voglio buttare via il nostro amore. "


Ma davanti a una che ti fa un discorso così non ti cadono i coglioni a terra?
Chiedo eh?
A me cadrebbero


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che ti vogliono far credere che non sia così .......


eh già


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo so, ma si può lasciar credere, tanto non toglie o aggiunge nulla


Però vedi non è una questione di lana caprina... al netto del soggettivo giudizio morale o meno, se passa l'idea che l'attrazione è irresistibile (quindi non posso essere responsabile delle mie azioni), non si tradisce SOLO SE si è tanto sfogato da non avere MAI provato quel tipo di attrazione


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di secondo lavoro scrivi sceneggiature per i thriller?


e che thriller cara mia.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Amore mio, sono molto turbata da un collega. Sento una forte attrazione, mi sembra di essere tornata ragazzina. Non voglio buttare via il nostro amore. "


Così, secondo me, lo mette ulteriormente in allarme  almeno con un approccio così. Invece se parlasse del desiderio di migliorare il loro rapporto senza parlare di altri stimoli pruriginosi sarebbe meglio. Perché in fondo Marisol lamenta mancanza di passione , ecco reclami quella dal marito per vedere se riesce a rinvigorire il loro rapporto.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Però vedi non è una questione di lana caprina... al netto del soggettivo giudizio morale o meno, se passa l'idea che l'attrazione è irresistibile (quindi non posso essere responsabile delle mie azioni), non si tradisce SOLO SE si è tanto sfogato da non avere MAI provato quel tipo di attrazione


Sfigato .... maledetto correttore


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> la penso come Uroboro.
> E sinceramente dai suoi messaggi non mi è proprio sembrato che lei abbia un senso di colpa verso il marito, non ne parla proprio. Il suo problema è se l'altro la ricambia o no carissima Brunetta.
> In ogni caso anche se avesse dei sensi di colpa verso il marito questa soluzione mi sembra rischiosissima, come dice Uroboro lui potrebbe farsi un sacco di film in testa e perderebbe per me la fiducia nella moglie.


La deve conservare?:mexican:


Seriamente: siamo i difensori di una istituzione, comunque sia?
A noi che ce ne viene se i matrimoni restano in piedi, tra mille falsità?
Non è meglio che le persone prendano coscienza tutte di cosa stanno vivendo?


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate!
> E vergognati, sei una donna sposata!
> Come si fa a non fare entrare la morale in tutto questo? C'entra eccome.


questo è un forum sul tradimento.

si è discusso parecchio sulla natura e funzione di questo forum, negli ultimi tempi.

tutti hanno diritto di dire la loro senza ricevere "ma non ti vergogni?" e tutti sono i benvenuti.

primo, perchè altrimenti si sarebbe chiamato "TRADITI.NET"  e sarebbe stato accessibile solo ai traditi.

secondo poi, perchè esser stati traditi non rende al di sopra degli altri in quanto bontà, etica e quant'altro e non rende nessuno "superiore" nei giudizi a nessun altro. 

terzo, il tradito di oggi potrebbe essere l'amante o il traditore di domani, quindi come si dice dalle mie parti "non sputà per aria che te ricasca in testa". (Non parlo di te ovviamente Diletta in questo caso, ma veramente la vita a volte è imprevedibile."


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> e che thriller cara mia.....


Si ma è nella tua testa tutto sto casino
Nel senso che succede anche che non accada


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davanti a una che ti fa un discorso così non ti cadono i coglioni a terra?
> Chiedo eh?
> A me cadrebbero



Perché?
È condividere. È chiaro che significherebbe parlare di loro due.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non sono d'accordo.
> 
> io avrei preferito all'epoca che lei mi parlasse di questo.
> i problemi vanno risolti prima che diventino enormi.
> ...


Questa è la conferma che è utile avere molte opinioni, in quanto siamo tutti diversi, con esperienze diverse, io sono passato dall'essere tradito all'essere traditore, e addirttura ad aver instaurato una relazione per la quale oltre a essere traditore sono amante in quanto la lei in questione è a sua volta sposata... quindi ho sviluppato una sensibilità differente dalla tua, e in situazioni come queste vedo il bicchiere sempre mezzo vuoto, l'ho imparato a mie spese, e metto in pratica la mia esperienza, giusta o sbagliata che sia.

Adesso come adesso sinceramente se io fossi in lei mi lascerei andare ai miei istinti, consapevole che è la situazione forse apparentemente più comoda, vile e sconsiderata, ma è quello che farei.
Non per questo mi ritengo una brutta persona, solo che so per come sono che il chiodo mi roderebbe di continuo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> È condividere. È chiaro che significherebbe parlare di loro due.


Ma cosa condividi?
Io sono serena nel nostro matrimonio, tu hai le paturnie che non sai gestire verso un'altra e io ti devo aiutare?
Smazzati le paturnie visto che sei un adulto e gestisci la cosa prendendoti le tue responsabilità
Ma scherziamo? Mica sono tua sorella che vieni a dirmi che ti turba il vicino di casa. Così almeno il tuo turbamento lo scarichi su di me. Ma zero proprio


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> È condividere. È chiaro che significherebbe parlare di loro due.


quoto. io lo farei e preferirei che il mio compagno lo facesse con me, anche se non so se sarei capace di gestire questa cosa all'interno della relazione - perchè mi ferirebbe assai, piuttosto che immaginare lui che si strugge di passione per un'altra..


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa condividi?
> Io sono serena nel nostro matrimonio, tu hai le paturnie che non sai gestire verso un'altra e io ti devo aiutare?
> Smazzati le paturnie visto che sei un adulto e gestisci la cosa prendendoti le tue responsabilità
> Ma scherziamo? Mica sono tua sorella che vieni a dirmi che ti turba il vicino di casa. Così almeno il tuo turbamento lo scarichi su di me. Ma zero proprio


un conto sono le fantasie, che secondo me è opportuno che ognuno gestisca da sè come dicevamo in un altro 3d con Ipa, ma se il mio uomo avesse una "cotta" adolescenziale che lo turba a questi livelli preferirei saperlo..


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa condividi?
> Io sono serena nel nostro matrimonio, tu hai le paturnie che non sai gestire verso un'altra e io ti devo aiutare?
> Smazzati le paturnie visto che sei un adulto e gestisci la cosa prendendoti le tue responsabilità
> Ma scherziamo? Mica sono tua sorella che vieni a dirmi che ti turba il vicino di casa. Così almeno il tuo turbamento lo scarichi su di me. Ma zero proprio


quoto tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> un conto sono le fantasie, che secondo me è opportuno che ognuno gestisca da sè come dicevamo in un altro 3d con Ipa, ma se il mio uomo avesse una "c*otta" adolescenziale c*he lo turba a questi livelli preferirei saperlo..


Già che un uomo di 45 anni (parlo nel caso di mio marito) mi dice di avere una cotta adolescenziale mi fa cadere i maroni, figurati se vuole che gli faccia da confidente......


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

ma in tutto questo marisol dove è finita?


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa è la conferma che è utile avere molte opinioni, in quanto siamo tutti diversi, con esperienze diverse, io sono passato dall'essere tradito all'essere traditore, e addirttura ad aver instaurato una relazione per la quale oltre a essere traditore sono amante in quanto la lei in questione è a sua volta sposata... quindi ho sviluppato una sensibilità differente dalla tua, e in situazioni come queste vedo il bicchiere sempre mezzo vuoto, l'ho imparato a mie spese, e metto in pratica la mia esperienza, giusta o sbagliata che sia.
> 
> Adesso come adesso sinceramente se io fossi in lei mi lascerei andare ai miei istinti, consapevole che è la situazione forse apparentemente più comoda, vile e sconsiderata, ma è quello che farei.
> Non per questo mi ritengo una brutta persona, solo che so per come sono che il chiodo mi roderebbe di continuo.



io ho tradito tanto in passato, quando ero più giovane e davo meno importanza alla relazione.
nel momento stesso in cui si prendono delle decisioni di " responsabilità " diciamo che bisognerebbe seguire la strada maestra per coerenza, rispetto ed amore.
non sempre è fattibile, me ne rendo conto.
Ad ogni modo il dialogo è l'unica forma di salvezza.
Se non ne parla con il marito finirà in un modo o nell'altro a letto con quell'altro, questo è sicuro.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho tradito tanto in passato, quando ero più giovane e davo meno importanza alla relazione.
> nel momento stesso in cui si prendono delle decisioni di " responsabilità " diciamo che bisognerebbe seguire la strada maestra per coerenza, rispetto ed amore.
> non sempre è fattibile, me ne rendo conto.
> Ad ogni modo il dialogo è l'unica forma di salvezza.
> Se non ne parla con il marito finirà in un modo o nell'altro a letto con quell'altro, questo è sicuro.


Non saprei. Io non vorrei saperlo, ognuno è diverso caratterialmente. Io se venissi a sapere una cosa del genere la vivrei male.


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già che un uomo di 45 anni (parlo nel caso di mio marito) mi dice di avere una cotta adolescenziale mi fa cadere i maroni, figurati se vuole che gli faccia da confidente......


io provo sempre ad immedesimarmi: il mio lui (35 anni) si piglia una scuffia biblica per un'altra che definisce "attrazione mai provata in vita sua" (io già su questo diventerei una belva, ma sono talebana, vabbè) poi ne parla con degli estranei su un forum per quanto ci sta ingarbugliato mentalmente... preferirei davvero parlarne in coppia.. ma non so come reagirei, anzi credo che non sarei assolutamente capace di gestire..


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io provo sempre ad immedesimarmi: il mio lui (35 anni) si piglia una scuffia biblica per un'altra che definisce "attrazione mai provata in vita sua" (io già su questo diventerei una belva, ma sono talebana, vabbè) poi ne parla con degli estranei su un forum per quanto ci sta ingarbugliato mentalmente... preferirei davvero parlarne in coppia.. ma non so come reagirei, anzi credo che non sarei assolutamente capace di gestire..


appunto, diventeresti una belva, ti sentiresti sottovalutata, quindi come lo aiuti?
Queste cose è meglio non saperle!


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto, diventeresti una belva, ti sentiresti sottovalutata, quindi come lo aiuti?
> Queste cose è meglio non saperle!


non è per "aiutare" lui, è funzionale alla coppia. è anche giusto scontrarsi per qualcosa del genere...
ma magari (ipotesi, sempre ipotesi) mio marito si piglia una scuffia perché c'è qualcosa con me che non va... cioè non significa che ogni attrazione extra coniugale sia determinata da un problema, ma magari spesso è così.. e magari la scuffia fuori porta è un sintomo, e affrontandolo si può recuperare il rapporto.

poi io diventerei una belva ma ho imparato a contare fino a 10 :carneval: poi magari vengo qui e scrivo la qualunque su di lui :rotfl:


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Scaricare la coscienza non è mai una soluzione


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Scaricare la coscienza non è mai una soluzione


quoto


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Scaricare la coscienza non è mai una soluzione


:up:


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un forum sul tradimento.
> 
> si è discusso parecchio sulla natura e funzione di questo forum, negli ultimi tempi.
> 
> ...


mi associo alle brillanti deduzioni


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non saprei. Io non vorrei saperlo, ognuno è diverso caratterialmente. Io se venissi a sapere una cosa del genere la vivrei male.


Ah, ma io mica sto dicendo che la vivresti bene.

Ma analizza la situazione a mente fredda.

il tuo compagno/a ha un problema. Ha una forte attrazione per un'altra persona.
al momento questa attrazione non è sfociata in un tradimento fisico, ma si è limitata al platonico.

preferisci risolvere la situazione prima che consumino, o dopo?

fa male, ti sentirai delusa con molte incertezze.
ma alla fine ti renderai conto che il tuo compagno/a si è esposto, ti ha fatto entrare in un cerchio di fiducia superiore, non ti sta nascondendo niente, anzi ti sta disperatamente chiedendo aiuto per uscire insieme da questa situazione.
suona un campanello d'allarme che ti fa star male,

ma non suonano le sirene dell'ammaraggio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*SI*

Posso esprimere la mia opinione?
Io non credo all'attrazione fisica,ormai abbiam tutti un'età,credo sia de plorevole non aver il controllo sui nostri bassi istinti.
Ecco mi spiace e mi addolora leggere questo scadimenti del proprio io.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso esprimere la mia opinione?
> Io non credo all'attrazione fisica,ormai abbiam tutti un'età,credo sia de plorevole non aver il controllo sui nostri bassi istinti.
> Ecco mi spiace e mi addolora leggere questo scadimenti del proprio io.


ahahahahahahahahahaahahahaahahhaahhahahaahahahahhahaaahaahahaaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaahahahaahahhaahhahahaahahahahhahaaahaahahaaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah


Non capisco cosa ci sia di tanto divertente.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un forum sul tradimento.
> 
> si è discusso parecchio sulla natura e funzione di questo forum, negli ultimi tempi.
> 
> ...


se potessi ti darei un verde 
ma non posso


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credo all'attrazione fisica,ormai abbiam tutti un'età,.


Parla per te...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ah, ma io mica sto dicendo che la vivresti bene.
> 
> Ma analizza la situazione a mente fredda.
> 
> ...


Lui ha l'attrazione e io devo risolvere?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di tanto divertente.


Ma alla fine nulla, solo che tra l'età ed il pisello che non tira e l'io di un certo tipo m'hanno fatto uscire il ditino che si è incantato su solo due lettere. Comunque la prossima volta giuro che rido come fiammetta ah ah ah ah


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Uro*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Parla per te...:rotfl:


Posso risponderti?

Non è una questione anagrafica,è una questione di controllo della propria emotività.
NOn possiamo ne dobbiamo svilire il nostro io,con pensieri peccaminosi o altre attività,rendiamo giustizia alla nostra interiorità,rendiamola immune da facili contaminazioni.
Uro quando scrivi così mi metti i brividi.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui ha l'attrazione e io devo risolvere?



ma anche perché non vedo come potresti risolvere tu...


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso risponderti?
> 
> Non è una questione anagrafica,è una questione di controllo della propria emotività.
> NOn possiamo ne dobbiamo svilire il nostro io,con pensieri peccaminosi o altre attività,rendiamo giustizia alla nostra interiorità,rendiamola immune da facili contaminazioni.
> Uro quando scrivi così mi metti i brividi.


Ho capito perfettamente quello che dicevi.... ti sto spronando a lasciare perdere questa tua forma ecclesiastica che hai deciso da oggi di tenere.

E comunque l'attrazione irresistibile è irresistibile proprio perché non viene solo dai bassi istinti.. e quella non la tieni a freno...

Anzi un bel culo, lo posso ignorare, un modo di fare, una complicità velata, queste cose no, e non vengono dai bassi istinti, sono cose che ti prendono la testa..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere solo da parte tua.


Quoto. 

Potrebbe essere che lui percepisca i tuoi sguardi languidi e che ti osservi per capire se stia fraintendendo.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ho capito perfettamente quello che dicevi.... ti sto spronando a lasciare perdere questa tua forma ecclesiastica che hai deciso da oggi di tenere.
> 
> E comunque l'attrazione irresistibile è irresistibile proprio perché non viene solo dai bassi istinti.. e quella non la tieni a freno...


dipende, secondo me bisogna imparare anche a tenere a bada alcune pulsioni. 
l'attrazione ci può stare, e secondo me è anche una cosa naturale, ma siccome la natura ci ho donato anche un cervello ogni tanto dovremmo anche usarlo


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Ho capito perfettamente quello che dicevi.... ti sto spronando a lasciare perdere questa tua forma ecclesiastica che hai deciso da oggi di tenere.
> 
> E comunque l'attrazione irresistibile è irresistibile proprio perché non viene solo dai bassi istinti.. e quella non la tieni a freno...
> 
> Anzi un bel culo, lo posso ignorare, un modo di fare, una complicità velata, queste cose no, e non vengono dai bassi istinti, sono cose che ti prendono la testa..


La tua testa deve essere più forte.
Io vivo così,ripudio questo tuo modo di vedere la vita ed i rapporti uomo donna,contaminati e sviliti dal dio sesso.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua testa deve essere più forte.
> Io vivo così,ripudio questo tuo modo di vedere la vita ed i rapporti uomo donna,contaminati e sviliti dal dio sesso.


L'abbiamo perso


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Amore mio, sono molto turbata da un collega. Sento una forte attrazione, mi sembra di essere tornata ragazzina. Non voglio buttare via il nostro amore. "


"Vabbè allora limitiamoci ad un threesome."


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma in tutto questo marisol dove è finita?


Boh, non ci ha nemmeno chiarito se il collega ha risposto all'sms


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Vabbè allora limitiamoci ad un threesome."


e fine dei problemi


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Scusa*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Vabbè allora limitiamoci ad un threesome."


Mi sembra proprio un risposta superficiale e qualunquista.Male.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma alla fine nulla, solo che tra l'età ed il pisello che non tira e l'io di un certo tipo m'hanno fatto uscire il ditino che si è incantato su solo due lettere. Comunque la prossima volta giuro che rido come fiammetta ah ah ah ah


Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah :rotfl:


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende, secondo me bisogna imparare anche a tenere a bada alcune pulsioni.
> l'attrazione ci può stare, e secondo me è anche una cosa naturale, ma siccome la natura ci ho donato anche un cervello ogni tanto dovremmo anche usarlo


Appunto se una cosa ti prende il cervello come lo usi?
Dobbiamo tenere a bada le tentazioni e le pulsioni ma non è che alla fine viviamo tutti frustrati?
Io con i miei casini sto male, sono incazzato, ma porca boia sono vivo e sicuramente non sono frustrato.

Poi ognuno conosce se stesso e sa cosa deve fare per stare bene, c'è chi sta bene sereno, c'è chi nella serenità vede solo l'apatia.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ho capito perfettamente quello che dicevi.... ti sto spronando a lasciare perdere questa tua forma ecclesiastica che hai deciso da oggi di tenere.
> 
> E comunque l'attrazione irresistibile è irresistibile proprio perché non viene solo dai bassi istinti.. e quella non la tieni a freno...
> 
> Anzi un bel culo, lo posso ignorare, un modo di fare, una complicità velata, queste cose no, e non vengono dai bassi istinti, sono cose che ti prendono la testa..


Non sono d'accordo eh, gli istinti o attrazioni possono essere tenute a bada. O allontanate dopo avergli resistito se si capisce che è difficile e tormentoso rimanere


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo eh, gli istinti o attrazioni possono essere tenute a bada. O allontanate dopo avergli resistito se si capisce che è difficile e tormentoso rimanere


Devono,non possono.Bravo ultimo, bene.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devono,non possono.Bravo ultimo, bene.


ah Clà, m'è successo eh. So tutte palle quelle del non saper resistere, io non sono migliore degli altri, anzi direi che sotto tanti aspetti sono molto peggiore, ed io la "MIA" parte, quella giusta, quella che ritenevo e ritengo giusta l'ho fatta.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ah Clà, m'è successo eh. So tutte palle quelle del non saper resistere, io non sono migliore degli altri, anzi direi che sotto tanti aspetti sono molto peggiore, ed io la "MIA" parte, quella giusta, quella che ritenevo e ritengo giusta l'ho fatta.


Approvo,molto bene,bravo.La tua onestà darà i suoi frutti,
bene.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Appunto se una cosa ti prende il cervello come lo usi?
> Dobbiamo tenere a bada le tentazioni e le pulsioni ma non è che alla fine viviamo tutti frustrati?
> Io con i miei casini sto male, sono incazzato, ma porca boia sono vivo e sicuramente non sono frustrato.
> 
> Poi ognuno conosce se stesso e sa cosa deve fare per stare bene, c'è chi sta bene sereno, c'è chi nella serenità vede solo l'apatia.


Certo, è ovvio che ognuno sa cosa deve fare per stare bene.
ma non credo che assecondare "un'attrazione irresistibile" sia l'unico modo  per sentirsi vivi. 


essere sereni non è necessariamente vivere nell'apatia, basta darsi una scala di priorità nella vita


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Certo, è ovvio che ognuno sa cosa deve fare per stare bene.
> ma non credo che assecondare "un'attrazione irresistibile" sia l'unico modo  per sentirsi vivi.
> 
> 
> essere sereni non è necessariamente vivere nell'apatia, basta darsi una scala di priorità nella vita


Quoto.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Certo, è ovvio che ognuno sa cosa deve fare per stare bene.
> ma non credo che assecondare "un'attrazione irresistibile" sia l'unico modo  per sentirsi vivi.
> 
> 
> essere sereni non è necessariamente vivere nell'apatia, basta darsi una scala di priorità nella vita


Quì si parla di quello e di quello parliamo, ovvio che esistono mille modi per essere appagati, ognuno ha le sue valvole di sfogo, ognuno ha i suoi hobby (anche la caccia alla patata è un'hobby). 

Io attualmente sono in una situazione strana che mi fa ragionare così, poi domani cambierò idea sicuramente ma oggi....
E comunque per cambiare idea devo passare per la situazione che sto vivendo, sai non puoi pretendere di cambiare facendo sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ah, ma io mica sto dicendo che la vivresti bene.
> 
> Ma analizza la situazione a mente fredda.
> 
> ...


Ho capito il discorso che fai tu.
Però la penso diversamente, nel senso che opterei per non cedere all'attrazione anche se irresistibile, ma mai scaricherei la cosa su mio marito.
Qui si parla di un'attrazione che non si è mai provata, è difficile per un partner sapere una cosa del genere, quindi invece di parlarne, se tieni al rapporto ufficiale, più che parlarne col partner frena i tuoi istinti e stop


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ho capito il discorso che fai tu.
> Però la penso diversamente, nel senso che opterei *per non cedere *all'attrazione anche se irresistibile, ma mai scaricherei la cosa su mio marito.
> Qui si parla di un'attrazione che non si è mai provata, è difficile per un partner sapere una cosa del genere, quindi invece di parlarne, se tieni al rapporto ufficiale, più che parlarne col partner* frena i tuoi istinti* e stop


ecco, SE accade questo ok. allora sono d'accordo nel tacere e risolversela da solo.

se invece si sta in un turbamento emotivo continuo, preferirei saperlo...


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

anche perchè che ci può fare il partner?
Se una prova un'attrazione forte per un altra persona?


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

Perchè occorre essere per forza buonisti?

Scusate ma allora non va bene nemmeno farsi le canne, fumare, bere, superare i limiti di velocità, piegare in strada sino a far sfregolare le orecchie, andare a ballare sino all 6 di mattina...

Inutile dire che bisogna resistere ai propri istinti, se siete in macchina o in moto e vedete un bel rettilineo, o una bella curva, aprite il gas fregandovene di quello che accadrà perchè è adrenalina perchè in quel momento lo desiderate.

Con il tradimento è la stessa cosa, in quel dato momento quello che desidero è che sia mia, non importa quale sia il prezzo...


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



georgemary ha detto:


> anche perchè che ci può fare il partner?
> Se una prova un'attrazione forte per un altra persona?


Poco,ma vogli sperare che queste cose non succedono così spesso.Mio dio.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Eccomi.
Ho letto tutti i post che avete scritto e se alcuni non li condivido cerco cmq d capirli...
Molte persone qui nel forum scrivono da persone ferite e fanno fatica a mettersi nei panni di chi sta dall altra parte.
Io non ho parlato di mio marito perché mi sembra che non sia necessario scrivere che sto facendo qualcosa di scorretto e poco pulito.
Non mi servono altre persone che mi dicono che è sbagliato lo so già da me!!
 Anche se in realtà per ora sono solo pensieri e poco più...
Avrei preferito non provare nessuna emozione con questo uomo ma il battito accelerato, il sangue che scorre più velocemente non si controlla...
Si sono d'accordo si possono controllare le proprie azioni.
Io in.ogni caso non voglio mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio, é la cosa più bella della mia vita e anche se la passione é scemata sono altre le basi per costruire qualcosa insieme. 
La passione e passeggera me ne rendo conto .. Per cui io nn voglio sconvolgere la mia vita cn lui!!!
Ma mi spiace dirvi che mi sento molto debole in questo momento x cui se dovessi davvero capire che l'altro prova ciò che provo io il passo sarebbe breve.
Lui non ha risposto all'sms, mi ha proprio chiamata ieri...mi ha parlato quasi solo di lavoro.. Con solo un breve accenno al resto. Ieri sera mi ha scritto un sms per commentare un film che abbiamo visto entrambi. 
Ho risposto stamattina. La mia sensazione é che stia sondando il terreno con me.. Ma io non ce la faccio a espormi più di così... E' già tanto ciò che ho fatto. Oppure potrebbe essere che si diverta a flirtare in maniera moolto leggera.. Oppure amicizia, tutto qui.
Secondo voi? Un uomo si accrge di essere desiderato?


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

In ogni caso con mio marito non ne parlerei mai. E' un problema mio non é giusto scaricare su di lui. Dovrei essere io a cercare di riaccendere la passione, magari potrei parlare di questo con.miomarito non certo Dell'altro.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Eccomi.
> Ho letto tutti i post che avete scritto e se alcuni non li condivido cerco cmq d capirli...
> Molte persone qui nel forum scrivono da persone ferite e fanno fatica a mettersi nei panni di chi sta dall altra parte.
> Io non ho parlato di mio marito perché mi sembra che non sia necessario scrivere che sto facendo qualcosa di scorretto e poco pulito.
> ...


il ponte è stato gettato.   si sta avvicinando.  tu vuoi farlo avvicinare.   non avere fretta.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



marisol ha detto:


> In ogni caso con mio marito non ne parlerei mai. E' un problema mio non é giusto scaricare su di lui. Dovrei essere io a cercare di riaccendere la passione, magari potrei parlare di questo con.miomarito non certo Dell'altro.


Mi sembra piuttosto inopportuno.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> In ogni caso con mio marito non ne parlerei mai. E' un problema mio non é giusto scaricare su di lui. Dovrei essere io a cercare di riaccendere la passione, magari potrei parlare di questo con.miomarito non certo Dell'altro.


diceva un saggio che nessuna notte è così nera da non contenere una scintilla di luce.  a volte capita che una situazione come la tua, riaccenda anche il matrimonio.

ti stai riscoprendo femmina.    è in sè una buona cosa.    e sì potresti semplicemente ricominciare a sedurre tuo marito.
magari anche lui sta aspettando quello per riscoprirti.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy. 
Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Eccomi.
> Ho letto tutti i post che avete scritto e se alcuni non li condivido cerco cmq d capirli...
> Molte persone qui nel forum scrivono da persone ferite e fanno fatica a mettersi nei panni di chi sta dall altra parte.
> Io non ho parlato di mio marito perché mi sembra che non sia necessario scrivere che sto facendo qualcosa di scorretto e poco pulito.
> ...


smetti di rispondere a sms di lavoro quando sei a casa, specie se il telefono e' personale. Per lavoro si usano le mail e solo quando sei in ufficio. Men che meno se gli sms parlano d'altro.
Altrimenti, sono solo chiacchiere sei tu che vuoi che vada avanti


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Sii*



ivanl ha detto:


> smetti di rispondere a sms di lavoro quando sei a casa, specie se il telefono e' personale. Per lavoro si usano le mail e solo quando sei in ufficio. Men che meno se gli sms parlano d'altro.
> Altrimenti, sono solo chiacchiere sei tu che vuoi che vada avanti


Molto bene.Bravo.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> smetti di rispondere a sms di lavoro quando sei a casa, specie se il telefono e' personale. Per lavoro si usano le mail e solo quando sei in ufficio. Men che meno se gli sms parlano d'altro.
> Altrimenti, sono solo chiacchiere sei tu che vuoi che vada avanti



Ciao

ma è proprio quello che vuole ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!



Ciao

capovolgendo il discorso è allora più attraente di tuo marito.


sienne


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


Forse potrebbe essere il gusto del "nuovo".....


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


Il gusto del nuovo.
Fallo.
Fallo ora, che non avete figli e gli anni di matrimonio sono solo due.
Fallo per capire cosa vuoi dalla vita.
Scopatelo. 
Poi quel che sarà sarà.
Ma almeno non avrai fatto buttare via altri anni a tuo marito se dovessi capire che non vuoi più lui.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma è proprio quello che vuole ...
> 
> ...


Caspiterina che situazione scomoda.Affidiamoci al buon dio.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Mi sa che il mio lavoro é molto diverso dal tuo.... 
Cmq si certo, se non avessi avuto questo desiderio non avrei mai aperto la discussione.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


Anche Alena Seredova è stata tradita.    non c'entra fava la bellezza,la sensualità e nemmeno la "troiaggine" se capisci che intendo.

è una questione di alchimie e quelle non si spiegano razionalmente


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


Ma non credere che sia solo la bellezza esteriore a smuovere gli ormoni. Comunque per ora mi sembra lui sia rimasto nel vago.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non credere che sia solo la bellezza esteriore a smuovere gli ormoni. Comunque per ora mi sembra lui sia rimasto nel vago.


Condivido,anche se trovo il tutto stucchevole e superficiale.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

In realtà mio marito é più attraente. 
Ma nel mio caso é scattata quell'attrazione inspiegabile di cui vi parlavo all'inizio.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido,anche se trovo il tutto stucchevole e superficiale.


Se vuoi ti presto il cilicio, ogni pensiero impuro, una frustata, funziona


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> In realtà mio marito é più attraente.
> Ma nel mio caso é scattata quell'attrazione inspiegabile di cui vi parlavo all'inizio.



Ciao

ecco, vedi come l'essere attraenti non è la mola principale che deve far scattare l'ormone?

Comunque, ti tocca aspettare ... è ben probabile che stia sondando e che è prudente. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto il cilicio, ogni pensiero impuro, una frustata, funziona


Scusa ma non è questione di cilicio.
Trovo avvilente ridurre tutto ad una questione di fisicità,quello è più questo e meno,sembra di essere al mercato.Misericordia..


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma non è questione di cilicio.
> Trovo avvilente ridurre tutto ad una questione di fisicità,quello è più questo e meno,sembra di essere al mercato.Misericordia..



Ciao

se solo dopo due anni di matrimonio hai già perso un freno interiore, 
c'è poco da dire, ma da capire ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se solo dopo due anni di matrimonio hai già perso un freno interiore,
> c'è poco da dire, ma da capire ...
> ...


Condivido,ma a volte ci spaventa capire,e ci giriamo dall'altra parte.Misericordia.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se solo dopo due anni di matrimonio hai già perso un freno interiore,
> c'è poco da dire, ma da capire ...
> ...


Io direi che lei si deve interrogare sul suo matrimonio. Due anni son pochi, sembra un sentimento instabile.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io direi che lei si deve interrogare sul suo matrimonio. Due anni son pochi, sembra un sentimento instabile.


Io credo,e il buon dio mi perdonerà,che questa donna dovrebbe interrogarsi sulla passionalità del suo legame.Malino.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io direi che lei si deve interrogare sul suo matrimonio. Due anni son pochi, sembra un sentimento instabile.



Ciao

è questo che intendo. Dopo soli due anni si è ancora fuoco e fiamme ... 


sienne


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Secondo voi? Un uomo si accrge di essere desiderato?


Dipende dal tono dei messaggi e della chiamata, anche parlando di lavoro ti accordi se l'altra persona ha una qualche simpatia che va oltre l'amicizia... Noi ometti siamo un pochino tardi a volte ma se vi impegnate si ce ne accorgiamo....


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2015)

Dopo due anni mi
Sembra davvero assurdo fatti delle domande ...capisco la
Chimica tutto quello che vuoi ma ..due anni


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido,ma a volte ci spaventa capire,e ci giriamo dall'altra parte.Misericordia.



Ciao

capire cosa non va nel matrimonio, per aver spento così l'ormone dopo soli due anni è doveroso verso il compagno. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo,e il buon dio mi perdonerà,che questa donna dovrebbe interrogarsi sulla passionalità del suo legame.Malino.


Avevo letto maialino :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo che intendo. Dopo soli due anni si è ancora fuoco e fiamme ...
> 
> ...


Lei sostiene che manca passione tra loro, o meglio è andata perduta. Di questo dovrebbe parlare con suo marito, perché si è creata questa situazione. Solo così possono recuperare o male che vada capire che il loro rapporto sta finendo.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capire cosa non va nel matrimonio, per aver spento così l'ormone dopo soli due anni è doveroso verso il compagno.
> 
> ...



Con vivevano gia' da anni, quindi ben più di due. RESTA il fatto che non vuole rischiare il matrimonio ma vuole scopare con il collega.

Due cose quasi incompatibili.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fra l'altro ho visto delle foto di sua moglie che é una strafiga sexy!!
> Io sono una bella donna, si, ma non mi sento certo cosi sexy.
> Mahh.. Trovo strano che lui mi possa trovare più attraente!


vabè poco c'entra...
si può trattare di bellezza, di modi di fare, di caratteri che si prendono, insomma un'attrazione è un'attrazione.
Io starei cauta, insomma lui non si è sbilanciato in nessun modo. 
Non mi esporrei in modo diretto.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Una precisazione.. Sono solo 2 @anni di matrimonio ma 15 che sono con lui!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Una precisazione.. Sono solo 2 @anni di matrimonio ma 15 che sono con lui!


Ok, grazie


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Una precisazione.. Sono solo 2 @anni di matrimonio ma 15 che sono con lui!


L'hai sposata per non perderlo.
Ma ora ti manca altro.
Sono solo due anni.
Pensa tra dieci e con i figli in giro.
Cosa farai?


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anche Alena Seredova è stata tradita.    non c'entra fava la bellezza,la sensualità e nemmeno la "troiaggine" se capisci che intendo.
> 
> è una questione di alchimie e quelle non si spiegano razionalmente


quoto. anche la Ferilli, la Bellucci e con mio enorme disappunto anche Russel Crowe..


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> smetti di rispondere a sms di lavoro quando sei a casa, specie se il telefono e' personale. Per lavoro si usano le mail e solo quando sei in ufficio. Men che meno se gli sms parlano d'altro.
> Altrimenti, sono solo chiacchiere sei tu che vuoi che vada avanti


eh già, ma credo sia quello che voglia


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh già, ma credo sia quello che voglia


quindi vuole sapere da voi come fare a mettere le corna al povero fesso?
Scusate, rientro da un po' d'assenza e ho letto una pagina si e una no


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi vuole sapere da voi come fare a mettere le corna al povero fesso?
> Scusate, rientro da un po' d'assenza e ho letto una pagina si e una no


no.  vorrebbe una spiegazione per l'inspiegabile.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Io sono molto rasoterra , famose a capì Marisol, ti faccio tre domande dirette :

A) Ti sei mai "bagnata" in sua presenza?
B) Ti sei mai forsennatamente masturbata pensandolo?
C) In questo periodo hai trombato con tuo marito?
- c1) sono aumentati i momenti intimi con tuo marito?

Attendo risposta!


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi vuole sapere da voi come fare a mettere le corna al povero fesso?
> Scusate, rientro da un po' d'assenza e ho letto una pagina si e una no





perplesso ha detto:


> no.  vorrebbe una spiegazione per l'inspiegabile.


esatto


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto


convengo che sara' pure inspiegabile, ma il lato razionale dovrebbe pure metterci un minimo in salvaguardia...senno' c'e' qualcosa che ha origine altrove e questo e' solo un effetto collaterale


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> convengo che sara' pure inspiegabile, ma il lato razionale dovrebbe pure metterci un minimo in salvaguardia...senno' c'e' qualcosa che ha origine altrove e questo e' solo un effetto collaterale



io penso che si tratti di "voglia di sentirsi desiderate" 
mi sembra quasi come se si fosse messa in discussione come donna (tipo "la moglie è più sexy di me" e robe simili) e quindi cerchi approvazioni


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che si tratti di "voglia di sentirsi desiderate"
> mi sembra quasi come se si fosse messa in discussione come donna (tipo "la moglie è più sexy di me" e robe simili) e quindi cerchi approvazioni


non so perche', ma mi viene l'orticaria a riguardo...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non so perche', ma mi viene l'orticaria a riguardo...


:fischio:


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> non so perche', ma mi viene l'orticaria a riguardo...


A te l'orticaria...a me il giramento di coglioni! :unhappy:

Bentrovato Ivanl, tutto bene?


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> A te l'orticaria...a me il giramento di coglioni! :unhappy:
> 
> Bentrovato Ivanl, tutto bene?



Vabbè oh, non volevo crearvi scompensi :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> A te l'orticaria...a me il giramento di coglioni! :unhappy:
> 
> Bentrovato Ivanl, tutto bene?


'nzomma, passato periodo nero; ora un po' meglio, grazie.


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè oh, non volevo crearvi scompensi :unhappy:


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

No non sono in cerca di approvazione e non sono in vena di competizioni sciocche non sono proprio il tipo. 
Per rispondere al gentile utente che mi ha fatto le 3+1 domande dirette rispondo cm segue: 
. Si alla prima domanda
. No alla seconda 
. Ultimamente la frequenza dei rapporti col marito é diminuita, stress e poco tempo per stare insieme non aiutano

In attesa di vs esorcismo e-o diagnosi


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Marisol*



marisol ha detto:


> No non sono in cerca di approvazione e non sono in vena di competizioni sciocche non sono proprio il tipo.
> Per rispondere al gentile utente che mi ha fatto le 3+1 domande dirette rispondo cm segue:
> . Si alla prima domanda
> . No alla seconda
> ...


Marisol...marisol...il bambino leo è desiderato...


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io sono molto rasoterra , famose a capì Marisol, ti faccio tre domande dirette :
> 
> A) Ti sei mai "bagnata" in sua presenza?
> B) Ti sei mai forsennatamente masturbata pensandolo?
> ...





marisol ha detto:


> No non sono in cerca di approvazione e non sono in vena di competizioni sciocche non sono proprio il tipo.
> Per rispondere al gentile utente che mi ha fatto le 3+1 domande dirette rispondo cm segue:
> . Si alla prima domanda
> . No alla seconda
> ...


mah sull'esorcismo o almeno a segnarmi con l'acqua di Lourdes ci hanno provato con me ai tempi dell'Università e non è che sia successo chissà che.   quindi soprassiederei.

hai mai valutato l'ipotesi che potresti sfruttare l'incendio dei sensi che stai provando per rivitalizzare anche la tua vita sessuale matrimoniale?


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marisol...marisol...il bambino leo è desiderato...


leo, perchè tu mira siempre per aria!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: uno sprazzo di simpatia!


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> leo, perchè tu mira siempre per aria!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: uno sprazzo di simpatia!


..............in che senso?


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Marisol hai sviato al terza domanda!
In questo periodo che tu stai flirtando con il tipo hai avuto rapporti? sospettavo già che potessero diminuire o aumentare.

La diagnosi è semplice, la cura anche.
Diagnosi : voglia di cazzo
Cura1 : scopatelo non più di 3 volte, e poi torna a casa
Effetti collaterali : dipendenza dal suo membro e naufragio del matrimonio

Cura2 omeopatica homemade : scopati tuo marito fino a che non ci sia un domani facendo le porcate più assurde basandoti su trasgressioni totali....hai visto mai!
Effetti collaterali : nessuno


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Buona sera*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Marisol hai sviato al terza domanda!
> In questo periodo che tu stai flirtando con il tipo hai avuto rapporti? sospettavo già che potessero diminuire o aumentare.
> 
> La diagnosi è semplice, la cura anche.
> ...


Buona sera,che classe,per forza volgari qui dentro?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Marisol hai sviato al terza domanda!
> In questo periodo che tu stai flirtando con il tipo hai avuto rapporti? sospettavo già che potessero diminuire o aumentare.
> 
> La diagnosi è semplice, la cura anche.
> ...


che tristezza la cura 1
Della serie usalo un po' e poi butta via


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Perchè occorre essere per forza buonisti?
> 
> *Scusate ma allora non va bene nemmeno farsi le canne, fumare, bere, superare i limiti di velocità, piegare in strada sino a far sfregolare le orecchie, andare a ballare sino all 6 di mattina...*
> 
> ...


Se non devi chiedere il permesso a nessuno, nulla osta. Se invece lo fai di nascosto perché sai che qualcuno lo considererebbe inopportuno (perché ti fa male, perché hai 12 anni, perché fai venire un coccolone alla nonna) non mi pare lo stesso....

E comunque in quale mondo si fa tutto quello che si desidera?

Nel mondo magico!!!


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Marisol hai sviato al terza domanda!
> In questo periodo che tu stai flirtando con il tipo hai avuto rapporti? sospettavo già che potessero diminuire o aumentare.
> 
> La diagnosi è semplice, la cura anche.
> ...


In effetti. Ma se poi ha una ricaduta?


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto il cilicio, ogni pensiero impuro, una frustata, funziona


Non per fare la saccente (forse sì) ma il cilicio non è una frusta 

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cilicio


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Non per fare la saccente (forse sì) ma il cilicio non è una frusta
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cilicio


Azz ma come si chiama allora la frusta che ha dei nodi in fondo ?  guuuuugoliamo


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azz ma come si chiama allora la frusta che ha dei nodi in fondo ?  guuuuugoliamo


Ma ti paice essere frustata?mio dio.Male.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azz ma come si chiama allora la frusta che ha dei nodi in fondo ?  guuuuugoliamo


Disciplina 

Un nome, una garanzia.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti paice essere frustata?mio dio.Male.


Male :rotfl::rotfl:maremma non ti si regge !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Disciplina
> 
> Un nome, una garanzia.


Paurissima !!!!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera,che classe,per forza volgari qui dentro?


Tu Quoque, Oscuro, fili mi


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti. Ma se poi ha una ricaduta?


Non era un semplice attacco di manico, e in questo forum abbiamo pagine web piene e pienissime di ogni sfaccettatura femminile a riguardo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che tristezza la cura 1
> Della serie usalo un po' e poi butta via


Che me stai a cadè dar pero?
Ner 2015?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che me stai a cadè dar pero?
> Ner 2015?


Nel 2015 io do ancora un valore alla persone
Soprattutto quelle con cui divido la mia intimità


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male :rotfl::rotfl:maremma non ti si regge !!!


Certo,male.Certe pratiche non sono consone ad un solido rapporto di coppia.malissimo.


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Fataignorante ti stimo per le tue diagnosi
Sei riuscita a farmi ridere.. Risata isterica certo!! Ma oggi sono un fascio di nervi... Ho tutti i sensi in allerta!
E' come se fossi sdoppiata. La mia razionalità é presente in tutti gli altri settori della mia vita a parte che in questa situazione visto che sono una donna dovrei quanto meno riuscire a capire ben bene se a qualcuno ribolle il sangue per me!! Invece no.
In ogni caso mi state facendo riflettere, chissà mai se poi mi trovassi nella situazione cosa succederebbe.. Se avrei davvero il coraggio di tradire. Da come mi sento e da come mi comporto in questo giorni dico di si. (alcuni di voi saranno scandalizzati per l'ennesima volta ad una mia affermazione) ma non mi ci sono mai trovata quindi non ho la certezza che un lume di ragione non mi ritorni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fataignorante ti stimo per le tue diagnosi
> Sei riuscita a farmi ridere.. Risata isterica certo!! Ma oggi sono un fascio di nervi... Ho tutti i sensi in allerta!
> E' come se fossi sdoppiata. La mia razionalità é presente in tutti gli altri settori della mia vita a parte che in questa situazione visto che sono una donna dovrei quanto meno riuscire a capire ben bene se a qualcuno ribolle il sangue per me!! Invece no.
> In ogni caso mi state facendo riflettere, chissà mai se poi mi trovassi nella situazione cosa succederebbe.. Se avrei davvero il coraggio di tradire. Da come mi sento e da come mi comporto in questo giorni dico di si. (alcuni di voi saranno scandalizzati per l'ennesima volta ad una mia affermazione) ma non mi ci sono mai trovata quindi non ho la certezza che un lume di ragione non mi ritorni.


Ti capisco perfettamente, essendo un traditore seriale (anche se da 12 mesi sto facendo il bravo bambino), e sappi che hai una latenza da traditrice, hai usato la parola "sdoppiata", e la parola "razionalità" in uno stesso periodo. E chi si scandalizza...


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel 2015 io do ancora un valore alla persone
> Soprattutto quelle con cui divido la mia intimità


Dipende, dopo la teoria della relatività e la scoperta che in realtà il tempo è solo un illusione, i valori e le percezioni sono relativi. Ti piace come supercazzola?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dipende, dopo la teoria della relatività e la scoperta che in realtà il tempo è solo un illusione, i valori e le percezioni sono relativi. Ti piace come supercazzola?


Se non sai rispondere seriamente va bene anche la supercazzola.
Che siamo agli opposti lo abbiamo stabilito  da tempo


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto. anche la Ferilli, la Bellucci e con mio enorme disappunto anche Russel Crowe..


La seredova ci ho lavorato e bellissima pure senA trucco ma dicono un po iena ( non so perché )
La d amico se la tira un casino invece ma gli uomini presenti erano tutti bava alla bocca 

Fa sesso dicevano


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io sono molto rasoterra , famose a capì Marisol, ti faccio tre domande dirette :
> 
> A) Ti sei mai "bagnata" in sua presenza?
> B) Ti sei mai forsennatamente masturbata pensandolo?
> ...


:up: Minchia, finalmente uno che va dritto al problema.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non sai rispondere seriamente va bene anche la supercazzola.
> Che siamo agli opposti lo abbiamo stabilito  da tempo


Se me la dai ti rispondo seriamente!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Appunto se una cosa ti prende il cervello come lo usi?
> Dobbiamo tenere a bada le tentazioni e le pulsioni ma non è che alla fine viviamo tutti frustrati?
> Io con i miei casini sto male, sono incazzato, ma porca boia sono vivo e sicuramente non sono frustrato.
> 
> Poi ognuno conosce se stesso e sa cosa deve fare per stare bene, c'è chi sta bene sereno, c'è chi nella serenità vede solo l'apatia.


Io do per scontato che l'attrazione sia di testa. Confidarsi con il partner perciò non penso che sia un raccontare l'eccitazione per un corpo, ma la scoperta che un modo di relazionarsi con un un'altra persona mi ha coinvolto e che potremmo invece viverlo noi due.

Non credo che uno debba dire che ha voglia di una biondina e quindi non gli basta la brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Perchè occorre essere per forza buonisti?
> 
> Scusate ma allora non va bene nemmeno farsi le canne, fumare, bere, superare i limiti di velocità, piegare in strada sino a far sfregolare le orecchie, andare a ballare sino all 6 di mattina...
> 
> ...



Scusa ma fai esempi da minus habens


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ..............in che senso?


Io???.....quanno!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma non è questione di cilicio.
> Trovo avvilente ridurre tutto ad una questione di fisicità,quello è più questo e meno,sembra di essere al mercato.Misericordia..



Mi fai morire! Facendo il politicamente corretto sembri me.
Mi fai venire voglia di assumere io la tua personalità :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> un conto sono le fantasie, che secondo me è opportuno che ognuno gestisca da sè come dicevamo in un altro 3d con Ipa, ma se il mio uomo avesse una "cotta" adolescenziale che lo turba a questi livelli preferirei saperlo..


condivido e concordo con brunetta.
a parlarne a volte si ha un effetto "smitizzante " e può indirizzare ad un nuovo corso nella coppia . un  pizzicotto che serve a ricordare quanto non siamo scontati


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai morire! Facendo il politicamente corretto sembri me.
> Mi fai venire voglia di assumere io la tua personalità :mexican:


Troco avvilente questo dare e avere.Questo scambio uomo donna cosi miserevole.Per me è tutto dannatamente desueto.Male,Male tutti.Sono costernato dal leggere tanta povertà d'animo.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma fai esempi da minus habens


In effetti non avrei dovuto rispondergli :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troco avvilente questo dare e avere.Questo scambio uomo donna cosi miserevole.Per me è tutto dannatamente desueto.Male,Male tutti.Sono costernato dal leggere tanta povertà d'animo.


Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.


Come vado?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2015)

:racchia:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.
> 
> 
> Come vado?:mexican:


malissimo


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> malissimo


Sembra una fuori parte


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.
> 
> 
> Come vado?:mexican:


Male,certe epressioni scritte da una donna mi trovano molto sensibile.Scusa ma preferisco non commentare.Nulla di personale.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.
> 
> 
> Come vado?:mexican:


Sparati.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sparati.


Quando sei alacremente sciatto.Ma è quella sciatteria di chi si sforza di essere simpatico e non si rende conto di non esserlo.Ma continua in maniera forzata ed effimera.Quanto sei inutile.Sei il nulla mischiato con il niente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Male,certe epressioni scritte da una donna mi trovano molto sensibile.Scusa ma preferisco non commentare.Nulla di personale.



Sai che i furetti non li ho mai capito: hanno i denti :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che i furetti non li ho mai capito: hanno i denti :unhappy:


non portare nocumento al tresd


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che i furetti non li ho mai capito: hanno i denti :unhappy:


Provo vergogna per quello che sono stato e mai più sarò.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Provo vergogna per quello che sono stato e mai più sarò.


Eh no! Mai provare vergogna e mai rinnegare il proprio passato,anche se quella persona non ha più niente a che fare con se stessi, neppure una cellula (ogni 7 anni circa, il nostro corpo non è più lo stesso di quello di 7 anni prima non ricordo dove avevo letto/infomrato).


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Se me la dai ti rispondo seriamente!


Non la do a uno che non si fida nemmeno a lasciarmi il numero di cell


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la do a uno che non si fida nemmeno a lasciarmi il numero di cell


Oramai questa mia iconica affermazione è nell'immaginario collettivo di questo forum!
Ti lascio il numero però poi ti fai stantuffare a bestia!


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la do a uno che non si fida nemmeno a lasciarmi il numero di cell





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oramai questa mia iconica affermazione è nell'immaginario collettivo di questo forum!
> Ti lascio il numero però poi ti fai stantuffare a bestia!


buonasera


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buonasera


abbiamo già il folletto, grazie


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buonasera


Ao' ero sarcastico dai...eccheccazzo...


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo già il folletto, grazie


Jb?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Jb?


Più che Folletto direi il classico troll schiacciacoglioni.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.
> 
> 
> Come vado?:mexican:


non avevo letto del cambio di personalità ed ho detto mi è impazzita la brunetta, l'unica certezza del forum!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che Folletto direi il classico troll schiacciacoglioni.


Troll? Eufemismo!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oramai questa mia iconica affermazione è nell'immaginario collettivo di questo forum!
> Ti lascio il numero però poi ti fai stantuffare a bestia!


Il numero è solo l'inizio per poterci conoscere meglio poi vedremo.....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buonasera


Stavo per dire...ma perpli ha letto?


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido e concordo con brunetta.
> a parlarne a volte si ha un effetto "smitizzante " e può indirizzare ad un nuovo corso nella coppia . un  pizzicotto che serve a ricordare quanto non siamo scontati


Già e non solo.. C è anche un altro rischio. Vivere più o meno inconsapevolmente l altro con rancore. Ovvero attribuirgli inconsciamente la colpa di aver dovuto rinunciare a tanta passione , che al tempo stesso può essere mitizzata ed idealizzata...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Marisol hai sviato al terza domanda!
> In questo periodo che tu stai flirtando con il tipo hai avuto rapporti? sospettavo già che potessero diminuire o aumentare.
> 
> La diagnosi è semplice, la cura anche.
> ...


Ma dai che tristezza


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Già e non solo.. C è anche un altro rischio. Vivere più o meno inconsapevolmente l altro con rancore. Ovvero attribuirgli inconsciamente la colpa di aver dovuto rinunciare a tanta passione , che al tempo stesso può essere mitizzata ed idealizzata...


Esatto 
Il punto è che c'è il rischio che l'altro non comprenda il disagio e si facciano più danni della grandine


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Esatto
> Il punto è che c'è il rischio che l'altro non comprenda il disagio e si facciano più danni della grandine


Disagio che puoi può innescare discussioni e malumori.
Fino alla prossima "cotta" e a quel punto cedi.
Parlo per esperienze viste. Persone che rinunciavano a chissà che e poi vivevano mentalmente in credito col partner.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma dai che tristezza


La dura realtà!


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il numero è solo l'inizio per poterci conoscere meglio poi vedremo.....


...mejo de no, sto a far er bravo da 12 mesi, vuoi interrompere la striscia positiva? Ho gli ormoni a mille, potrei metterti incinta con il solo sguardo!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Già e non solo.. C è anche un altro rischio. Vivere più o meno inconsapevolmente l altro con rancore. Ovvero attribuirgli inconsciamente la colpa di aver dovuto rinunciare a tanta passione , che al tempo stesso può essere mitizzata ed idealizzata...


A volte anche solo fare vedere una foto a un'amica disinnesca la tensione.

Parlarne al partner ridimensiona l'altro. Se invece il partner dice  "sono cose che succedono" si capisce che la cosa è reciproca.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ...mejo de no, sto a far er bravo da 12 mesi, vuoi interrompere la striscia positiva? Ho gli ormoni a mille, potrei metterti incinta con il solo sguardo!


come mai hai deciso di fare il bravo? Pentimento? Sensi di colpa? I figli?


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2015)

Devo confessarvi una cosa, sono in preda alle voglie, è il desiderio di lei a sballottarmi, a tenermi sveglio la notte. Ebbene sì, ogni volta che la vedo vorrei montarla, mandare tutto al diavolo, rubarla perché sia mia per sempre.
  La moto nel parcheggio vicino dove lavoro è sempre li, parcheggiata con le chiavi sul cruscotto, allettante, irresistibile, ogni volta che la vedo l’accarezzo con gli occhi.
  [FONT=&quot]Se ne avrò l’occasione non me la farò sfuggire, è come fosse cosa fatta. Lo so che non è mia, ma non riesco a resistere, prego astenersi facili moralisti. [/FONT]


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> come mai hai deciso di fare il bravo? Pentimento? Sensi di colpa? I figli?


Niente di tutto questo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Niente di tutto questo!


Zero fregna.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2015)

*marisol*

... allora, se è la prima volta che ti capita di provare un'attrazione così forte, ripeto SE è la prima volta, non credere che passi neanche se ci vai 1000 volte. Perché non è vero che quella cosa lì scema. Anzi, cresce, almeno fino intorno alla quarantesima volta. E poi arriva un plateau, che però non scende.
Con tuo marito evidentemente non c'è questa stessa chimica. Ricordi di aver provato per lui questa stessa intensità di attrazione? Non esiste quello che qui sopra chiamano "attacco di manico", sono balle, a meno che non si sia davvero adolescenti, il che non mi pare il tuo caso. Stai certa che quella cosa lì la prova anche lui e io ti dico che siete -entrambi- molto fortunati, perché mica succede tutti i giorni e non succede nemmeno a tutti nella vita.

Stai attenta dove ti stai ficcando. Secondo me si annuncia una bella esplosione del tuo matrimonio, se inizi questa avventura. Vedi se ne vale davvero la pena, perché saranno dolori.


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... allora, se è la prima volta che ti capita di provare un'attrazione così forte, ripeto SE è la prima volta, non credere che passi neanche se ci vai 1000 volte. Perché non è vero che quella cosa lì scema. Anzi, cresce, almeno fino intorno alla quarantesima volta. E poi arriva un plateau, che però non scende.
> Con tuo marito evidentemente non c'è questa stessa chimica. Ricordi di aver provato per lui questa stessa intensità di attrazione? Non esiste quello che qui sopra chiamano "attacco di manico", sono balle, a meno che non si sia davvero adolescenti, il che non mi pare il tuo caso. Stai certa che quella cosa lì la prova anche lui e io ti dico che siete -entrambi- molto fortunati, perché mica succede tutti i giorni e non succede nemmeno a tutti nella vita.
> 
> Stai attenta dove ti stai ficcando. Secondo me *si annuncia una bella esplosione del tuo matrimonio*, se inizi questa avventura. Vedi se ne vale davvero la pena, perché saranno dolori.


E' già esploso.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zero fregna.


fuori strada


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> fuori strada


Hai l'aids.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai l'aids.


Tranquillo niente creste di gallo!


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' già esploso.


Ma nooooo... dai! Vuole solo fare sesso sfrenato e passionale con un altro


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' già esploso.


Non sono d'acccordo...lei in questo momento non è passata ancora all'atto. In questi casi biosgnerebbe poter allertare il marito, dargli la sveglia, perché lei appunto ancora non è passata alla realtà e non misura la vastità delle conseguenze di ciò che sta progettando, è in qualche modo recuperabile dal marito. SE marisol passa all'atto, quell'euforia si trasformerà in qualcosa di poco prevedibile, come appunto i mille pezzi degli oggetti dopo un'esplosione, che deve ancora avvenire persino dentro di lei.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

E chi siamo noi per impedire tutto questo?


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... allora, se è la prima volta che ti capita di provare un'attrazione così forte, ripeto SE è la prima volta, non credere che passi neanche se ci vai 1000 volte. Perché non è vero che quella cosa lì scema. Anzi, cresce, almeno fino intorno alla quarantesima volta. E poi arriva un plateau, che però non scende.
> Con tuo marito evidentemente non c'è questa stessa chimica. Ricordi di aver provato per lui questa stessa intensità di attrazione? Non esiste quello che qui sopra chiamano "attacco di manico", sono balle, a meno che non si sia davvero adolescenti, il che non mi pare il tuo caso. Stai certa che quella cosa lì la prova anche lui e io ti dico che siete -entrambi- molto fortunati, perché mica succede tutti i giorni e non succede nemmeno a tutti nella vita.
> 
> Stai attenta dove ti stai ficcando. Secondo me si annuncia una bella esplosione del tuo matrimonio, se inizi questa avventura. Vedi se ne vale davvero la pena, perché saranno dolori.


Come fai a dire che lui prova le stesse cose? Non ho prove....
Secondo me ha ragione Eratò...
Cmq domani sera proverò a sedurre mio marito.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E chi siamo noi per impedire tutto questo?


Non si tratta di impedire. Si tratta di sapere cosa si sta facendo. Lei sta giocando col fuoco.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non si tratta di impedire. Si tratta di sapere cosa si sta facendo. Lei sta giocando col fuoco.


Libero arbitrio tesoro!

[video=youtube;ZjFFspwuarQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjFFspwuarQ[/video]


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Niente di tutto questo!


Io facevo ipotesi. Se non ne vuoi parlare ok. Mi incuriosiva come mai un seriale avesse deciso di fare il bravo. Ma se è una cosa tua non domando più


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che lui prova le stesse cose? Non ho prove....
> Secondo me ha ragione Eratò...
> Cmq domani sera proverò a sedurre mio marito.


Tuo marito? Cambi rotta?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Devo confessarvi una cosa, sono in preda alle voglie, è il desiderio di lei a sballottarmi, a tenermi sveglio la notte. Ebbene sì, ogni volta che la vedo vorrei montarla, mandare tutto al diavolo, rubarla perché sia mia per sempre.
> La moto nel parcheggio vicino dove lavoro è sempre li, parcheggiata con le chiavi sul cruscotto, allettante, irresistibile, ogni volta che la vedo l’accarezzo con gli occhi.
> Se ne avrò l’occasione non me la farò sfuggire, è come fosse cosa fatta. Lo so che non è mia, ma non riesco a resistere, prego astenersi facili moralisti.


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Devo confessarvi una cosa, sono in preda alle voglie, è il desiderio di lei a sballottarmi, a tenermi sveglio la notte. Ebbene sì, ogni volta che la vedo vorrei montarla, mandare tutto al diavolo, rubarla perché sia mia per sempre.
> La moto nel parcheggio vicino dove lavoro è sempre li, parcheggiata con le chiavi sul cruscotto, allettante, irresistibile, ogni volta che la vedo l’accarezzo con gli occhi.
> Se ne avrò l’occasione non me la farò sfuggire, è come fosse cosa fatta. Lo so che non è mia, ma non riesco a resistere, prego astenersi facili moralisti.


:rotfl:Ma un giretto ti basta ?! fatti amico il proprietario, circuiscilo e con lui... La moto :rotfl:


----------



## marisol (3 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Tuo marito? Cambi rotta?


In realtà non è un cambiamento di rotta. 
Purtroppo la fregola,le voglie e il sangue che sento pulsare più forte per l'altro rimangono!! A maggior ragione dopo il comportamento ambiguo di ieri aumenta la mia voglia di sapere.
Ma i vs ragionamenti mi hanno fatto riflettere su ciò che è fondamentale nella mia vita. 
So che non c'è logica, niente é semplice, ma é quello che provo in questo momento.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Disagio che puoi può innescare discussioni e malumori.
> Fino alla prossima "cotta" e a quel punto cedi.
> Parlo per esperienze viste. Persone che rinunciavano a chissà che e poi vivevano mentalmente in credito col partner.


Certo. Infatti non è semplice
In ogni caso sono d'accordo che parlare e' quasi sempre la soluzione migliore


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma nooooo... dai! Vuole solo fare sesso sfrenato e passionale con un altro


Una cosuccia da niente proprio


----------



## georgemary (4 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> In realtà non è un cambiamento di rotta.
> Purtroppo la fregola,le voglie e il sangue che sento pulsare più forte per l'altro rimangono!! A maggior ragione dopo il comportamento ambiguo di ieri aumenta la mia voglia di sapere.
> Ma i vs ragionamenti mi hanno fatto riflettere su ciò che è fondamentale nella mia vita.
> So che non c'è logica, niente é semplice, ma é quello che provo in questo momento.


forse me lo son persa, ma che atteggiamento ambiguo avrebbe tenuto l'altro?
Comunque io tifo per trovare serenità col marito, provaci!


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Una cosuccia da niente proprio


No non è da niente. È indice che in 2 anni di matrimonio si è  già scocciata e se ne rende conto pienamente... Ma non ha ancora fatto niente e può sempre tornare indietro e riprovarci togliendo di mezzo messagini e attese da 18 enni al primo attacco di manico....


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No non è da niente. È indice che in 2 anni di matrimonio si è  già scocciata e se ne rende conto pienamente... Ma non ha ancora fatto niente e può sempre tornare indietro e riprovarci togliendo di mezzo messagini e attese da 18 enni al primo attacco di manico....



ero sarcastica


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Brava*



marisol ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che lui prova le stesse cose? Non ho prove....
> Secondo me ha ragione Eratò...
> *Cmq domani sera proverò a sedurre mio marito.*


Mi sembra un'ottima idea.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea.


Anche a me sembra una buona idea.


----------



## marisol (5 Novembre 2015)

Ok marito sedotto !! 
Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..
Il problema é che i cattivi e peccaminosi pensieri sono sempre li in attesa...
Per lavoro non ci siamo sentiti!! Vederci nemmeno xche' lavoriamo in due sedi diverse. 
E' terribile mi sembra davvero di essere tornata adolescente.... Anzi peggio percje ora ho la consapevolezza di essere una donna !!! Dopo chiamata e sms di lunedi il nulla.. 
Saranno tutto miei films nella testa, non voglio credere di aver preso una cantonata del genere....
O lui aspetta che faccia io la prossima mossa oppure semplicemente non gli interessa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ok marito sedotto !!
> Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..
> Il problema é che i cattivi e peccaminosi pensieri sono sempre li in attesa...
> Per lavoro non ci siamo sentiti!! Vederci nemmeno xche' lavoriamo in due sedi diverse.
> ...


Lascialo perdere. Rischi di perdere tutto quello che hai e di provocare un dolore pazzesco a tuo marito per qualcosa che immagini bellissimo e che forse neanche lo sarà.  Stai idealizzando troppo. Ripeti la serata con tuo marito.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ok marito sedotto !!
> Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..
> Il problema é che i cattivi e peccaminosi pensieri sono sempre li in attesa...
> Per lavoro non ci siamo sentiti!! Vederci nemmeno xche' lavoriamo in due sedi diverse.
> ...


Oppure semplicemente non vuole mettere a rischio il suo matrimonio ... Al limite ti rassegnerai. Coltiva ancora le serate con tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ok marito sedotto !!
> Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..
> Il problema é che i cattivi e peccaminosi pensieri sono sempre li in attesa...
> Per lavoro non ci siamo sentiti!! Vederci nemmeno xche' lavoriamo in due sedi diverse.
> ...


Direi che a questo punto è chiaro che a lui non interessa. Magari l'attrazione c'è ma non vuole rischiare quello che c'è .
Avrebbe colto l'occasione altrimenti


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa ha solo voglia di furetti rosa! Lo dica il marito e si butti a provare tutti i manici che trova.
> 
> 
> Come vado?:mexican:


Se fosse quello che vuole......


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Lungi da me criticarla, io ho tradito, solo che quello che mi stupisce dai suoi messaggi è che del marito non parli proprio.


Il fatto che del marito non ne parli proprio è sintomatico di quello che realmente ha dentro, io come te ho tradito.... e non mi sono mai sentito in colpa per averlo fatto... sarà sintomatico di quello che ho dentro?


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il gusto del nuovo.
> Fallo.
> Fallo ora, che non avete figli e gli anni di matrimonio sono solo due.
> Fallo per capire cosa vuoi dalla vita.
> ...


Straquoto cazzo e scusate se dico cazzo


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto il cilicio, ogni pensiero impuro, una frustata, funziona


Io sarei in prontosoccorso fisso con questa terapia


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Il fatto che si usi l'espressione  "farsi i film" non è insignificante. Si vuole una vita con emozioni e colpi di scena.
Ma non è una cosa così sciocca come può sembrare. Ognuno di noi cerca emozioni quando guarda un film o va a un concerto.
Perché mai non dovremmo volerlo nella vita reale.
Credo però che   "farsi i film" dovrebbe farci capire che nasce tutto dalla nostra testa. E quindi siamo noi che rendiamo emozionante, interessante, coinvolgente e ricco di significato quello che viviamo. Vogliamo  "una vita spericolata".
Però a me Steve Mc Queen sembrava un fesso.
Meglio chi fa volontariato a chi fa Indianapolis.
Marisol pensa a quante emozioni avresti se ti mollasse tuo marito.
Chi scriveva l'altro giorno che il dolore del tradimento subito lo stupiva per l'intensità di ciò che provava?


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che tristezza la cura 1
> Della serie usalo un po' e poi butta via


Non è usalo un pò, è non usarlo troppo perchè potrebbe piacerti e poi finisci in situazioni davvero complicate che si trascinano in un circolo vizioso che difficilemente spezzerai e vivrai in modo difficilie entrambe le storie... con il cuore diviso in due..


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Fataignorante ti stimo per le tue diagnosi
> Sei riuscita a farmi ridere.. Risata isterica certo!! Ma oggi sono un fascio di nervi... Ho tutti i sensi in allerta!
> E' come se fossi sdoppiata. La mia razionalità é presente in tutti gli altri settori della mia vita a parte che in questa situazione visto che sono una donna dovrei quanto meno riuscire a capire ben bene se a qualcuno ribolle il sangue per me!! Invece no.
> In ogni caso mi state facendo riflettere, chissà mai se poi mi trovassi nella situazione cosa succederebbe.. Se avrei davvero il coraggio di tradire. Da come mi sento e da come mi comporto in questo giorni dico di si. (alcuni di voi saranno scandalizzati per l'ennesima volta ad una mia affermazione) ma non mi ci sono mai trovata quindi non ho la certezza che un lume di ragione non mi ritorni.


Ragazza, se pensi di poter tradire difficilmente ti tirerai in dietro, sono 17 anni che di fai sfilare la biancheria sempre dallo stesso uomo, immagina l'eccitazione di quando sarà un altro a farlo, e magari ti sentirai bruciare dentro già da prima, e non vorrai provare altro che quelle sensazioni, certo che se arriverai a quel punto tradirai sino in fondo... ma poi dopo che avrai provato tutte queste cose riuscirai a smettere, a farne a meno?

Il problema in se non è la singola scappatella è quando la cosa diventa di più... a me è sono capitate diverse scappatelle ma con una ci sono rimasto a tal punto che nonstante i casini che si sono creati il tempo che è passato, le critiche, lo stare male, le ansie.... io e lei siamo ancora li... ci sentiamo e ci vediamo ancora.
E dopo cosa farai?


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

*Sembra...*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Ragazza, se pensi di poter tradire difficilmente ti tirerai in dietro, sono 17 anni che di fai sfilare la biancheria sempre dallo stesso uomo, immagina l'eccitazione di quando sarà un altro a farlo, e magari ti sentirai bruciare dentro già da prima, e non vorrai provare altro che quelle sensazioni, certo che se arriverai a quel punto tradirai sino in fondo... ma poi dopo che avrai provato tutte queste cose riuscirai a smettere, a farne a meno?
> 
> Il problema in se non è la singola scappatella è quando la cosa diventa di più... a me è sono capitate diverse scappatelle ma con una ci sono rimasto a tal punto che nonstante i casini che si sono creati il tempo che è passato, le critiche, lo stare male, le ansie.... io e lei siamo ancora li... ci sentiamo e ci vediamo ancora.
> E dopo cosa farai?


un testo per Ligabue


----------



## Tessa (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che si usi l'espressione  "farsi i film" non è insignificante. Si vuole una vita con emozioni e colpi di scena.
> Ma non è una cosa così sciocca come può sembrare. Ognuno di noi cerca emozioni quando guarda un film o va a un concerto.
> Perché mai non dovremmo volerlo nella vita reale.
> Credo però che   "farsi i film" dovrebbe farci capire che nasce tutto dalla nostra testa. E quindi siamo noi che rendiamo emozionante, interessante, coinvolgente e ricco di significato quello che viviamo. Vogliamo  "una vita spericolata".
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Mi era sfuggita una frase di Marisol "come faccio a non accorgermi se faccio ribollire il sangue?".
Cara ridimensionati. Non è che se uno ti vuole scopare prova per te chissà quale passione.
Mi fai pensare al film L'amore infedele e alla scenata che fa lei quando scopre che l'amante frequenta un'altra. Ma una pensa davvero di essere speciale perché uno se la vuole scopare?
Roba da matti!


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> un testo per Ligabue


radiofreccia


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggita una frase di Marisol "come faccio a non accorgermi se faccio ribollire il sangue?".
> Cara ridimensionati. Non è che se uno ti vuole scopare prova per te chissà quale passione.
> Mi fai pensare al film L'amore infedele e alla scenata che fa lei quando scopre che l'amante frequenta un'altra. Ma una pensa davvero di essere speciale perché uno se la vuole scopare?
> Roba da matti!



:up::up::up:


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> un testo per Ligabue


Ligabue non lo sfango.... uno che ha costruito la sua carriera su 3... a volte 4 accordi no non lo riesco a concepire


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Non è usalo un pò, è non usarlo troppo perchè potrebbe piacerti e poi finisci in situazioni davvero complicate che si trascinano in un circolo vizioso che difficilemente spezzerai e vivrai in modo difficilie entrambe le storie... con il cuore diviso in due..


il verbo usare mi fa un tantino schifo. Primo
Il piacerti troppo o poco non c'entra con finire in un circolo vizioso se ha un minimo di testa o sei hai chiaro cosa per te ha più importanza. Ovvio che se le idee chiare non le hai o cerchi ciò che non hai il rischio è altro. Allora non lo usi nemmeno una volta però


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ligabue non lo sfango.... uno che ha costruito la sua carriera su 3... a volte 4 accordi no non lo riesco a concepire


Meriteresti un rosso


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2015)

*Gino Paoli sul gir*



Uroboro ha detto:


> Ligabue non lo sfango.... uno che ha costruito la sua carriera su 3... a volte 4 accordi no non lo riesco a concepire


Gino Paoli sul giro di do (mi dicono).

Ma la musica di consumo non deve essere particolarmente creativa ma orecchiabile e deve esprimere emozioni comprensibili.
Come vediamo anche qui, nessuno ha pensato a una fuga di Bach.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> *Ok marito sedotto !!
> 
> *100 punti! :up:..prossima missione?
> 
> ...


divertiti un sacco eh? 

in effetti, messa così, sembra proprio che la questione sia scopare con l'altro...eh già:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ok marito sedotto !!
> Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..
> Il problema é che i cattivi e peccaminosi pensieri sono sempre li in attesa...
> Per lavoro non ci siamo sentiti!! Vederci nemmeno xche' lavoriamo in due sedi diverse.
> ...


nel dubbio, stasera fai il bis con tuo marito.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ligabue non lo sfango.... uno che ha costruito la sua carriera su 3... a volte 4 accordi no non lo riesco a concepire


:up:, ma non è un musicista, in effetti...


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> divertiti un sacco eh?
> 
> in effetti, messa così, sembra proprio che* la questione sia scopare con l'altro*...eh già:singleeye:


un ottimo rimedio per le mani roventi...  marisol mi ricorda lei :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2015)

vado a memoria...Lilli Carati?


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> vado a memoria...Lilli Carati?


no, marisol la ragazza spagnola di "Un sacco bello"


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un ottimo rimedio per le mani roventi...  marisol mi ricorda lei :singleeye:



....

(ciao)


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, marisol la ragazza spagnola di "Un sacco bello"


Nada....nada .....nadaa........................

Con Verdone dalla faccia inebetita che ripete: nada? ma de che?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, marisol la ragazza spagnola di "Un sacco bello"





spleen ha detto:


> Nada....nada .....nadaa........................
> 
> Con Verdone dalla faccia inebetita che ripete: nada? ma de che?


belli che siete!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> in effetti, messa così, sembra proprio che la questione sia scopare con l'altro...eh già:singleeye:


Mi pareva già appurato. Che c'è di male?


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> 
> (ciao)


ciao ipa


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Nada....nada .....nadaa........................
> 
> Con Verdone dalla faccia inebetita che ripete: nada? ma de che?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ok marito sedotto !!
> Sono contenta perché é stata una bella serata e lui probabilmente nn aspettava altro..





perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio, stasera fai il bis con tuo marito.


Bene la prossima mossa Marisol è seguire Perplesso, quindi un bis. Apritevi, chiedi a tuo marito se ha voglia di fare qualcosa che non ha mai fatto con te e magari acconsentiresti.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bene la prossima mossa Marisol è seguire Perplesso, quindi un bis. Apritevi, *chiedi a tuo marito se ha voglia di fare qualcosa che non ha mai fatto con te* e magari acconsentiresti.


domanda pericolosa... se conoscesse i retroscena, la prenderebbe a mazzate


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> domanda pericolosa... se conoscesse i retroscena, la prenderebbe a mazzate


infatti, i cambiamenti eccessivi possono insospettire


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pareva già appurato. Che c'è di male?


Sullo scopare con l'altro? nulla direi...probabilmente le farebbe pure bene

sul descrivere il marito come una missione compiuta...invece io se fossi in lei ci penserei...

che il punto non è che questa scopa fuori, sai che novità, il punto è che questa scopa di merda dentro...che dopo l'opera di seduzione era qui a sdit...ops, scrivere dell'altro...

e gli amanti per compensazione non sono un bell'affare...specialmente se ci si racconta la favola dell'attrazione irresistibile...(e ogni scopata diventa la porta d'ingresso per la favola di cenerentola, o raperonzolo...la scelta mi pare bella ampia a riguardo)

che ogni attrazione è irresistibile se scopi male da anni...

non pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sullo scopare con l'altro? nulla direi...probabilmente le farebbe pure bene
> 
> sul descrivere il marito come una missione compiuta...invece io se fossi in lei ci penserei...
> 
> ...


No


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


sei la mia certezza farfie

..però hai ragione...sono stata assoluta, l'attrazione che arriva ad esserlo..ogni sarebbe troppo e tutto di colpo...troppa rivoluzione del sistema...un passo per volta...


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2015)

No se Marisol si apre! Se la via è quella del tacere e del divorarsi dentro per poi esplodere in un tradimento dove si divorerà l'anima, è preferibile il cambiamento repentino e il confronto senza che lei debba dire l'intera verità, ma una mezza verità che salvi lei, suo marito e il suo rapporto di coppia.
Magari scopre che il marito, visto che non aspettava altro, ha devianze o voglie non dette e potrebbe il rapporto riprendere un piccolo fuoco che li possa accompagnare verso la terza età.


....sò migliorato eh.....


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No se Marisol si apre! Se la via è quella del tacere e del divorarsi dentro per poi esplodere in un tradimento dove si divorerà l'anima, è preferibile il cambiamento repentino e il confronto senza che lei debba dire l'intera verità, ma una mezza verità che salvi lei, suo marito e il suo rapporto di coppia.
> Magari scopre che il marito, visto che non aspettava altro, ha devianze o voglie non dette e potrebbe il rapporto riprendere un piccolo fuoco che li possa accompagnare verso la terza età.
> 
> 
> ....sò migliorato eh.....


potresti quasi fare il consulente alla sessualità di coppia....suggerimenti concreti di apertura a pratiche particolari?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

Ho perso un pezzo probabilmente
Marisol ha scritto che con il marito il sesso non funziona?


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho perso un pezzo probabilmente
> Marisol ha scritto che con il marito il sesso non funziona?


mi facevo la stessa domanda...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi facevo la stessa domanda...


Perdi i pezzi anche tu....
Età che avanza?


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perdi i pezzi anche tu....
> Età che avanza?


No, assenza prolungata


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho perso un pezzo probabilmenteMarisol ha scritto che con il marito il sesso non funziona?





ivanl ha detto:


> mi facevo la stessa domanda...


dice che la passione non c'è più...e, anche se non l'avesse detto, quel "marito sedotto!....sono contenta bella serata sembrava lui non aspettasse altro" (o suppergiù..) parla da solo....come parla da solo che dopo la serata di seduzione col marito, al termine fosse qui a scrivere...e non perchè scrivesse dell'altro...proprio perchè non si godeva l'appagamento del godere


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, assenza prolungata


Io non ho nemmeno questa scusante
Potevi fare il gentiluomo e non lasciarmi da sola ad invecchiare


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho nemmeno questa scusante
> Potevi fare il gentiluomo e non lasciarmi da sola ad invecchiare


le farfalle, per definizione, sono bellissime e sempre giovani


----------



## Uroboro (5 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meriteresti un rosso


Dai te ne concedo 5 ogni tanto usa anche il si minore che deve fare con il barrè ma non va più in la di li :rotfl:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Gino Paoli sul giro di do (mi dicono).
> 
> Ma la musica di consumo non deve essere particolarmente creativa ma orecchiabile e deve esprimere emozioni comprensibili.
> Come vediamo anche qui, nessuno ha pensato a una fuga di Bach.


O Per elisa di beethoven


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> dice che la passione non c'è più...e, anche se non l'avesse detto, quel "marito sedotto!....sono contenta bella serata sembrava lui non aspettasse altro" (o suppergiù..) parla da solo....come parla da solo che dopo la serata di seduzione col marito, al termine fosse qui a scrivere...e non perchè scrivesse dell'altro...proprio perchè non si godeva l'appagamento del godere


E certo che di scopare ancora col marito non gliene frega niente. Questa vuole i brividi di un altro uomo. A brand new toy.


----------



## Falcor (5 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bene la prossima mossa Marisol è seguire Perplesso, quindi un bis. Apritevi, *chiedi a tuo marito se ha voglia di fare qualcosa che non ha mai fatto con te* e magari acconsentiresti.


Sarò malato ma la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata questa  Ovviamente nessun riferimento personale per Marisol, non mi permetterei mai


----------



## Carola (5 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lascialo perdere. Rischi di perdere tutto quello che hai e di provocare un dolore pazzesco a tuo marito per qualcosa che immagini bellissimo e che forse neanche lo sarà.  Stai idealizzando troppo. Ripeti la serata con tuo marito.


Anche secondo me 

Solo che temo sei già troppo oltre x fermarti 

Spero non mi capiti mai più 

Comunque adesso non lapidatemi ma sono piena di amiche che si fanno storielle qui e lì x sopravvivere dicono alla routine 
Credermi tutte donne in gamba belle famiglie zero o poche frustrazioni 
Forse anche vite troppo agiate che se devo tirare a campa ' pensi ad atro non so


----------



## Carola (5 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Ragazza, se pensi di poter tradire difficilmente ti tirerai in dietro, sono 17 anni che di fai sfilare la biancheria sempre dallo stesso uomo, immagina l'eccitazione di quando sarà un altro a farlo, e magari ti sentirai bruciare dentro già da prima, e non vorrai provare altro che quelle sensazioni, certo che se arriverai a quel punto tradirai sino in fondo... ma poi dopo che avrai provato tutte queste cose riuscirai a smettere, a farne a meno?
> 
> Il problema in se non è la singola scappatella è quando la cosa diventa di più... a me è sono capitate diverse scappatelle ma con una ci sono rimasto a tal punto che nonstante i casini che si sono creati il tempo che è passato, le critiche, lo stare male, le ansie.... io e lei siamo ancora li... ci sentiamo e ci vediamo ancora.
> E dopo cosa farai?


Ma tu sei sposato ? E lei?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> potresti quasi fare il consulente alla sessualità di coppia....suggerimenti concreti di apertura a pratiche particolari?


Cazzo ne avrei a iosa, ma te lo dico, sono fallimentare nel mio matrimonio....predico bene, ma non razzolo un cazzo a casa!


----------



## emme76 (5 Novembre 2015)

Potrebbe essere una sensazione solo tua e che a lui non succeda nulla e che non provi nulla.
In ogni caso ti consiglio di lasciar cadere la cosa.
Baci.



marisol ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi. Appena iscritta proprio per partecipare alvs forum.
> Vorrei che chi mi rispondesse lo facesse senza falsi moralismi.
> Sposata da 2 anni con il mio amore di sempre.
> Ho conosciuto un uomo un po' più grande che per lavoro é stato 10 giorni al mio fianco per un corso di aggiornamento.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E certo che di scopare ancora col marito non gliene frega niente. Questa vuole i brividi di un altro uomo. A brand new toy.


E' evidente...ma non è mica obbligatorio che sia così...

che non gliene freghi niente intendo...

si può scopare con un altro, senza che il farlo significhi smettere di interessarsi al proprio compagno...sono proprio livelli diversi...secondo me e per la mia esperienza ovviamente 

fra l'altro mi pare brutto pensare che la questione sia l'attrazione quando è evidente che questa attrazione è una momentanea risposta a mancanze interne...

e il problema non è che ci sono mancanze interne alla coppia, ma che non vengano percepite se non come "eh sì, la passione è diminuita ma lo amo tanto e voglio passare tutta la mia vita con lui"...

insomma...se vuol scopare che scopi, ma che la questione del sesso poco soddisfacente col suo uomo si presenterà e ripresenterà....e l'amore non è abbastanza..

mi ha colpita che marisol abbia scritto una cosa tipo che sta scoprendo il suo essere donna, attraverso questa attrazione...e non per la cosa in sè, ma perchè secondo me non è ben consapevole che andare a scoprirlo con un uomo che non è suo marito ha un peso non indifferente in prospettiva rispetto al matrimonio...specialmente se non riuscirà a governare la questione, e letta così, non mi sembra proprio nella direzione di farlo..


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cazzo ne avrei a iosa, ma te lo dico, sono fallimentare nel mio matrimonio....predico bene, ma non razzolo un cazzo a casa!


...è che non si può essere terapeuti di se stessi 

ma sei fallimentare perchè sei timido e non osi aprirti?:carneval:


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' evidente...ma non è mica obbligatorio che sia così...
> 
> che non gliene freghi niente intendo...
> 
> ...


Tralasciando il problema della lealtà e della coerenza di scelte, che già è tutto da dire, se il problema è che il tuo compagno (tuo generico) non ti basta, non è mica un problema da poco.
Secondariamente, sul neretto ti riporto l'osservazione di una persona che ci sta passando: -Non è mica semplice dal punto di vista emotivo gestire le cose, non è una semplice questione di abilità. (E ovviamente sono d'accordo con questa persona).


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tralasciando il problema della lealtà e della coerenza di scelte, che già è tutto da dire, se il problema è che il tuo compagno (tuo generico) non ti basta, non è mica un problema da poco.
> Secondariamente, sul neretto ti riporto l'osservazione di una persona che ci sta passando: -Non è mica semplice dal punto di vista emotivo gestire le cose, non è una semplice questione di abilità. (E ovviamente sono d'accordo con questa persona).


no che non è semplice, e una qualche "rottura" con se stessi la si deve mettere in conto...penso ci sia una differenza fondamentale fra il fare qualcosa di ingiusto dicendosi la verità o fare qualcosa di ingiusto nascondendosi dietro ad un dito...

dicendosi la verità, sulla propria ingiustizia che nel tradimento con un matrimonio riguarda il mentire e non rispettare patti, una qualche forma di coerenza resta e resta anche l'attenzione all'altro, una qualche tutela e protezione...

raccontarsela secondo me espone al poi trovarsi nel doversi giustificare ai propri occhi, nei sensi di colpa, etc etc...e in quel delirio l'attenzione all'altro scema velocemente

io penso che questa, nel contesto del tradire sia una differenza fondamentale. 

c'è modo e modo di tradire...pur tradendo nello stesso modo. E secondo me non sono sottigliezze...

l'etica e la coerenza...mi pare che marisol non si ponga neanche il problema...sbaglio?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' evidente...ma non è mica obbligatorio che sia così...
> 
> che non gliene freghi niente intendo...
> 
> ...


Per come la leggo io (ma posso sbagliarmi) lei non è più attratta dal marito. L'altra sera ha fatto sesso con lui ma sembrava avesse messo la testa in frigorifero. E se scopi solo col corpo non sarai mai soddisfatta.


----------



## Uroboro (6 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sposato ? E lei?


Io no lei si


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> no che non è semplice, e una qualche "rottura" con se stessi la si deve mettere in conto...penso ci sia una differenza fondamentale fra il fare qualcosa di ingiusto dicendosi la verità o fare qualcosa di ingiusto nascondendosi dietro ad un dito...
> 
> dicendosi la verità, sulla propria ingiustizia che nel tradimento con un matrimonio riguarda il mentire e non rispettare patti, una qualche forma di coerenza resta e resta anche l'attenzione all'altro, una qualche tutela e protezione...
> 
> ...


Non sbagli per nulla.


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per come la leggo io (ma posso sbagliarmi) lei non è più attratta dal marito. L'altra sera ha fatto sesso con lui ma sembrava avesse messo la testa in frigorifero. E se scopi solo col corpo non sarai mai soddisfatta.


dalle sue parole sembra questo.
Sembra che abbia svolto un compitino parlando dell'altra sera.


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

Mi spiace che vi stiate facendo un'idea sbagliata sul mio matrimonio.
L'altra sera sono stata molto bene anch'io! E m sn ripromessa d ripetere l'esperienza xche' si sa che il sesso porta cn sé intimità molto forte x cui abbiamo anche parlato molto e ho riscoperto cosa significa dedicarmi una sera completamente a lui... Certo non é che da un giorno all altro ho ritrovato la passione.
Anche perché l'altro tarlo ésempre lí presente.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Mi spiace che vi stiate facendo un'idea sbagliata sul mio matrimonio.
> L'altra sera sono stata molto bene anch'io! E m sn ripromessa d ripetere l'esperienza xche' si sa che il sesso porta cn sé intimità molto forte x cui abbiamo anche parlato molto e ho riscoperto cosa significa dedicarmi una sera completamente a lui... Certo non é che da un giorno all altro ho ritrovato la passione.
> Anche perché l'altro tarlo ésempre lí presente.


tu continua a sedurre tuo marito che vai bene.     l'altro.   se non ha dato segni di voler approfondire,amen.


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

Ripeto la mia vita è con il mio amore che é e sarà sempre mio marito.
Purtroppo l'altro pensiero mi assilla, é fisico. 
Nel frattempo con l'altro ci siamo riisentiti per lavoro e mi ha fatto un paio di battute - osservazioni chiare... Del tipo che se sapeva che l'avevo cercato nel pomeriggio. (io avevo dovuto chiamarlo x LAVORO) avrebbe mollato tutto x rispondermi..  Dopo di che e tornato sui suoi passi. E poi ci siamo messi a parlare d'altro, come due amici.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Mi spiace che vi stiate facendo un'idea sbagliata sul mio matrimonio.
> L'altra sera sono stata molto bene anch'io! E m sn ripromessa d ripetere l'esperienza xche' si sa che il sesso porta cn sé intimità molto forte x cui abbiamo anche parlato molto e ho riscoperto cosa significa dedicarmi una sera completamente a lui... Certo non é che da un giorno all altro ho ritrovato la passione.
> Anche perché l'altro tarlo ésempre lí presente.


Chi non ha mai avuto una volta un pensiero, un 'se fosse', un'attrazione per un altro uomo o un'altra donna? Da qui a fare il passo successivo dovrebbero intervenire il rispetto per il proprio compagno, il buonsenso e quel minimo di autocontrollo e di razionalità che ci distinguono dal gibbone o dal cane randagio...


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

Come due amici in chat ma alle 11di sera. Io non mi sono più esposta xche'. Lui mi sembrava avesse fatto due passi avanti e quattro indietro.


----------



## Uroboro (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Come due amici in chat ma alle 11di sera. Io non mi sono più esposta xche'. Lui mi sembrava avesse fatto due passi avanti e quattro indietro.


Siete tutti e due sposati, entrambi non sapere se l'altro gioca o meno, e rischiare per un gioco da poco non vale nemmeno la candela quindi fate tira e molla a messaggini telefonate e altro, quindi o uno dei due ha le palle di venire fuori allo scoperto oppure rimarrà tutto nel limbo, tu avrai salvato il matrimonio e la coscenza, e ti resterà sempre il dubbio e la fantasia di una relazione glandestina...

Si io chiaramente sto parlando come se stessi dalla parte di quelli che dicono fallo.... 
Perché sono un traditore, moralmente scorretto, ma penso che se hai in testa la voglia di provare certe emozioni o sensazioni, positive o negative che siano, capiterà prima o poi l'uomo che non si tirerà in dietro e che ti trascinerà sino al fondo....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



ivanl ha detto:


> Chi non ha mai avuto una volta un pensiero, un 'se fosse', un'attrazione per un altro uomo o un'altra donna? Da qui a fare il passo successivo dovrebbero intervenire il rispetto per il proprio compagno, il buonsenso e quel minimo di autocontrollo e di razionalità che ci distinguono dal gibbone o dal cane randagio...


È NON AGGIUNGI ALTRO.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Come due amici in chat ma alle 11di sera. Io non mi sono più esposta xche'. Lui mi sembrava avesse fatto due passi avanti e quattro indietro.


già accettare una chat in orario in cui dovresti essere a letto con tuo marito è un segnale.


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> già accettare una chat in orario in cui dovresti essere a letto con tuo marito è un segnale.


questo si, ma non mi sembra che il tizio si stia slanciando.
Insomma anche che si sarebbe liberato nel pomeriggio per lei potrebbe essere interpretata come pura semplice galanteria, gli uomini queste battute le fanno, cioè io le ricevo, ci stanno provando tutti? Non credo!

Lui mi sembra molto prudente, forse vuole qualche segnale, sta a lei capire se vuole essere diretta o no.
Io consiglierei di dedicarsi di più a trovare la passione col marito.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> questo si, ma non mi sembra che il tizio si stia slanciando.
> Insomma anche che si sarebbe liberato nel pomeriggio per lei potrebbe essere interpretata come pura semplice galanteria, gli uomini queste battute le fanno, cioè io le ricevo, ci stanno provando tutti? Non credo!
> 
> Lui mi sembra molto prudente, forse vuole qualche segnale, sta a lei capire se vuole essere diretta o no.
> Io consiglierei di dedicarsi di più a trovare la passione col marito.


boh.  ovviamente non posso sapere che tipo sia il marito di Marisol.    anche nell'ipotesi che lei si stia facendo un film in testa, se io marito realizzo che tu moglie hai riacceso il fuoco perchè ti sogni di fare sesso con un altro, per come sono fatto io, mi farebbe persino più male che se tu ammettessi di esserci andata in motel sul serio.

ritrovare la passione con il marito è cosa buona e giusta.  sia chiaro.  anch'io la sto spronando in questo senso.
ma lei deve riscoprire la passione per suo marito perchè è suo marito.   perchè se lei fa sesso col marito pensando di farlo con l'altro sarebbe una devastazione senza rimedio.

ciò detto, per me il tipo sta aspettando un cenno più concreto da Marisol.  che può anche consistere nell'accettare una chat più bollente,come preambolo.


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

Non saprei anche xche ha fatto tutto da solo, é stato lui a portare il discorso sul malizioso io sn stata al gioco ma poi e stato sempre lui a tornare su terreno neutrale. 
Vedremo....
Vi ringrazio dei consigli cmq, mio marito non vorrei mai soffrisse ma io  voglio anche un po' di passione. 
Ok ho capito dovrei andare da uno psicanalista. :0


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Non saprei anche xche ha fatto tutto da solo, é stato lui a portare il discorso sul malizioso io sn stata al gioco ma poi e stato sempre lui a tornare su terreno neutrale.
> Vedremo....
> Vi ringrazio dei consigli cmq, mio marito non vorrei mai soffrisse ma io  voglio anche un po' di passione.
> Ok ho capito dovrei andare da uno psicanalista. :0


ma che psicanalista.    vuoi capire se sto tizio almeno è interessato?  la prossima volta il discorso malizioso non lasciarlo cadere e vediamo fin dove arrivate.

vuoi più passione con tuo marito?   o vuoi più passione in generale?   perchè questo è dirimente


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> questo si, ma non mi sembra che il tizio si stia slanciando.
> Insomma anche che si sarebbe liberato nel pomeriggio per lei potrebbe essere interpretata come pura semplice galanteria, gli uomini queste battute le fanno, cioè io le ricevo, ci stanno provando tutti? Non credo!
> 
> Lui mi sembra molto prudente, forse vuole qualche segnale, sta a lei capire se vuole essere diretta o no.
> Io consiglierei di dedicarsi di più a trovare la passione col marito.


Provando non ci sta provando, ma certo che usare il periodo "se lo sapevo mollavo tutto x risponderti".. Mi fa pensare che non sia io ad aver immaginato tutto..


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che psicanalista.    vuoi capire se sto tizio almeno è interessato?  la prossima volta il discorso malizioso non lasciarlo cadere e vediamo fin dove arrivate.
> 
> vuoi più passione con tuo marito?   o vuoi più passione in generale?   perchè questo è dirimente


Preferirei cn mio marito ovvio... Ma é tanti anni che manca. La passione parte da un scoperta, da un brivido, da attrazione forte


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Provando non ci sta provando, ma certo che usare il periodo "se lo sapevo mollavo tutto x risponderti".. Mi fa pensare che non sia io ad aver immaginato tutto..


Potrebbe essere assolutamente una battuta. Niente di che
Ha avuto altre occasioni per mostrarti interesse
Bastava rispondere a quel messaggio e usare il tuo numero


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Non saprei anche xche ha fatto tutto da solo, é stato lui a portare il discorso sul malizioso io sn stata al gioco ma poi e stato sempre lui a tornare su terreno neutrale.
> Vedremo....
> Vi ringrazio dei consigli cmq, mio marito non vorrei mai soffrisse ma io  voglio anche un po' di passione.
> Ok ho capito dovrei andare da uno psicanalista. :0


Boh magari a lui è sufficiente flirtare in chat o al lavoro senza andare oltre,  così soddisfa il suo ego e non gli interessa concretizzare per vari motivi


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Preferirei cn mio marito ovvio... Ma é tanti anni che manca. La passione parte da un scoperta, da un brivido, da attrazione forte


Marisol te ne hai a male se nel prossimo post ti faccio qualche esempio crudo?


----------



## Tessa (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Marisol te ne hai a male se nel prossimo post ti faccio qualche esempio crudo?


Eh no cavolo!
Prova con le metafore!


----------



## marisol (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Marisol te ne hai a male se nel prossimo post ti faccio qualche esempio crudo?


Vai vai...
 un po' preoccupata ma al massimo non ti rispondo


----------



## Tessa (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Preferirei cn mio marito ovvio... Ma é tanti anni che manca. La passione parte da un scoperta, da un brivido, da attrazione forte


In molti ti dicono che dovresti ritrovare la passione per tuo marito. 
Come fosse facile come schioccare le dita. 
Purtroppo quando scema recuperarla non e' facile e a volte impossibile. 
Non so dove ti portera' questa storia, ma sicuramente fara' muovere le acque, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Vai vai...
> un po' preoccupata ma al massimo non ti rispondo


vedi Marisol, io adoro le lasagne al forno.   ma davvero.   se tu ogni benedetta domenica per 15 anni mi fai le lasagne al forno, ci sta che un giorno do di matto e butto fuori dalla finestra te e la teglia.

cosa vuol dire?  che per quanto tu possa essere bellissima,sensuale,innamorata di tuo marito e tuo marito idem, dopo QUINDICI anni è normale che la passione scemi.  soprattutto se non avete mai cambiato registro.

Persino Monica Bellucci dopo 15 anni di sesso solo alla missionaria mi verrebbe a noia.   e non perchè sono stronzo io o incapace a letto lei,ma perchè la monotonia di per sè uccide la passione.

quindi il punto diventa: la passione perchè è scemata?   probabilmente (e credimi che è una cosa che accade molto più spesso ed è causa di tradimenti molto più frequentemente di quanto t'immagini) vi siete dati per scontati.

sessualmente parlando.    quindi, se il tuo obbiettivo è riaccendere il fuoco con tuo marito per tuo marito quello che puoi fare è...stupirlo.

proponigli un fine settimana tutto per voi (non ricordo se avete figli o forse non l'hai detto) e digli una cosa del tipo:

"per questi 2 giorni non sono la donna che hai conosciuto finora, sono una puttana cui puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi"

e stimola ogni sua fantasia, anche la più porca.   fatti legare, vestiti da prostituta e fatti rimorchiare da lui sul marciapiede, esibisciti in un club priveè, insomma fagli tirare fuori le voglie represse dalla paura che potessi offenderti.

mi spiego?


----------



## Tessa (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi Marisol, io adoro le lasagne al forno.   ma davvero.   se tu ogni benedetta domenica per 15 anni mi fai le lasagne al forno, ci sta che un giorno do di matto e butto fuori dalla finestra te e la teglia.
> 
> cosa vuol dire?  che per quanto tu possa essere bellissima,sensuale,innamorata di tuo marito e tuo marito idem, dopo QUINDICI anni è normale che la passione scemi.  soprattutto se non avete mai cambiato registro.
> 
> ...


Seeee.........fino alle lasangne andavi bene....


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Seeee.........fino alle lasangne andavi bene....


ma no, dai, almeno fino alla proposta di fine settimana..


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi Marisol, io adoro le lasagne al forno.   ma davvero.   se tu ogni benedetta domenica per 15 anni mi fai le lasagne al forno, ci sta che un giorno do di matto e butto fuori dalla finestra te e la teglia.
> 
> cosa vuol dire?  che per quanto tu possa essere bellissima,sensuale,innamorata di tuo marito e tuo marito idem, dopo QUINDICI anni è normale che la passione scemi.  soprattutto se non avete mai cambiato registro.
> 
> ...


mi piace questa cosa che lei riaccende, lei fa, lei mena e briga....questa roba si fa in due. O il marito si mette in gioco e inizia a giocare o restano dove sono...

una puttana non esiste senza chi la scopa, la corda lega chi si fa legare ma serve una mano ferma per i nodi....

mi piace questa cosa che il tipo resta seduto ad aspettare le lasagne mentre lei fa l'arrosto...e se le dice male finisce anche che lei arriva con l'arrosto e quello voleva le lasagne 


edit: senza svelare che la voglia di scopare si è asciugata....non vanno da nessuna parte. La seduzione in sè e per sè è forma...


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi Marisol, io adoro le lasagne al forno.   ma davvero.   se tu ogni benedetta domenica per 15 anni mi fai le lasagne al forno, ci sta che un giorno do di matto e butto fuori dalla finestra te e la teglia.
> 
> cosa vuol dire?  che per quanto tu possa essere bellissima,sensuale,innamorata di tuo marito e tuo marito idem, dopo QUINDICI anni è normale che la passione scemi.  soprattutto se non avete mai cambiato registro.
> 
> ...



Ciao

c'è da rimediare qualcosa ... mi sembri in astinenza ultimamente ... 

Se mai, farei un gioco di ruoli ... rimorchiare in un bar. 
Iniziare a stuzzicarsi ... e mantenere la pressione alta ... 
Flirtare ... sorprendere con piccoli atti, per spezzare l'abitudine ... 

Cioè, questa storia che ci si annoia dopo tot di anni, è una bufala. 
Lo stare assieme è impegno ... impegno nel conquistare ogni giorno. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è da rimediare qualcosa ... mi sembri in astinenza ultimamente ...
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Tessa (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi piace questa cosa che lei riaccende, lei fa, lei mena e briga....questa roba si fa in due. O il marito si mette in gioco e inizia a giocare o restano dove sono...
> 
> una puttana non esiste senza chi la scopa, la corda lega chi si fa legare ma serve una mano ferma per i nodi....
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi piace questa cosa che lei riaccende, lei fa, lei mena e briga....questa roba si fa in due. O il marito si mette in gioco e inizia a giocare o restano dove sono...
> 
> una puttana non esiste senza chi la scopa, la corda lega chi si fa legare ma serve una mano ferma per i nodi....
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è da rimediare qualcosa ... mi sembri in astinenza ultimamente ...
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> quoto


ragazze,tutto bello e giusto.  in teoria.     in pratica, funziona diverso.     e poi non dimenticate che noi stiamo parlando con Marisol, non col marito.

quindi le cose le possiamo dire solo a lei.   al più Marisol, sapendo com'è il marito, può tradurre la questione in modo che pure lui si attivi.

gli esempi possono essere tutti buoni e tutti grami.     l'importante è che Marisol abbia capito il senso di quello che le ho scritto.


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  ovviamente non posso sapere che tipo sia il marito di Marisol.    anche nell'ipotesi che lei si stia facendo un film in testa, se io marito realizzo che tu moglie hai riacceso il fuoco perchè ti sogni di fare sesso con un altro, per come sono fatto io, mi farebbe persino più male che se tu ammettessi di esserci andata in motel sul serio.
> 
> ritrovare la passione con il marito è cosa buona e giusta.  sia chiaro.  anch'io la sto spronando in questo senso.
> ma lei deve riscoprire la passione per suo marito perchè è suo marito.   perchè se lei fa sesso col marito pensando di farlo con l'altro sarebbe una devastazione senza rimedio.
> ...


no mica intendevo che deve pensare all'altro, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Darty (6 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



ivanl ha detto:


> Chi non ha mai avuto una volta un pensiero, un 'se fosse', un'attrazione per un altro uomo o un'altra donna? Da qui a fare il passo successivo dovrebbero intervenire il rispetto per il proprio compagno, il buonsenso e quel minimo di autocontrollo e di razionalità che ci distinguono dal gibbone o dal cane randagio...


Quoto, bravo Ivanl:up:


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze,tutto bello e giusto.  in teoria.     in pratica, funziona diverso.     e poi non dimenticate che noi stiamo parlando con Marisol, non col marito.
> 
> quindi le cose le possiamo dire solo a lei.   al più Marisol, sapendo com'è il marito, può tradurre la questione in modo che pure lui si attivi.
> 
> gli esempi possono essere tutti buoni e tutti grami.     l'importante è che Marisol abbia capito il senso di quello che le ho scritto.


perpli...direi che sono le lasagne a teoria sai

ma gli uomini passivi che sono da attivare, scusatemi la crudezza, asciugano....e non poco...

da donna un uomo che non sa giocare ed esporre le sue fantasie mi fa venire voglia di cannelloni....e infatti la nostra marisol è proprio verso i cannelloni che si sta orientando....

e l'esposizione o è reciproca o questa pantomima della sottomissione femminile è ridicola...

fra l'altro la storia della puttana buttata lì così, senza aver condiviso nulla potrebbe anche ottenere l'effetto opposto e l'uomo di marisol potrebbe anche chiedersi dove cazzo è finita marisol....

sono giochi...ma come in tutti i giochi o le regole sono condivise o finisce che uno gioca a pallavolo e l'altro a pallacanestro....mica bello così..

e i risultati sono evidenti....la seduzione è un gioco di reciprocità...se no, ribadisco, è forma vuota di sostanza, circo, travestimento...e l'intimità che ne può invece scaturire se ne va....e ci si perde..


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perpli...direi che sono le lasagne a teoria sai
> 
> ma gli uomini passivi che sono da attivare, scusatemi la crudezza, asciugano....e non poco...
> 
> ...


tutto pol'esse.   può essere che si riattivi la passione tra Marisol ed il marito e al contempo Marisol ceda alla tentazione del collega.

può essere che il marito resti sconvolto dal risveglio della moglie potrebbe essere che invece abbia solo bisogno di un la per attivarsi.   

mah sottomissione femminile....io qui di passivo parecchio vedo lui.   quasi catatonico.  ed i catatonici in qualche modo vanno risvegliati.

sull'asciugare...boh è soggettivo.


----------



## Carola (6 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Non saprei anche xche ha fatto tutto da solo, é stato lui a portare il discorso sul malizioso io sn stata al gioco ma poi e stato sempre lui a tornare su terreno neutrale.
> Vedremo....
> Vi ringrazio dei consigli cmq, mio marito non vorrei mai soffrisse ma io  voglio anche un po' di passione.
> Ok ho capito dovrei andare da uno psicanalista. :0


Tutti voi continuate a date consigli x ritrovate passione con suo marito o Xlo meno stare  buona e lei risponde sempre e solo pensando a come capire se l'altro ci starebbe o meno 



Inutile e già partita X la tangente sembra quasi che abbia trombato con il marito X fare  un favore a voi della serie si si ora ho fatto mi sono levata il dente però per favore ora andiamo oltre cioè aiutayemi a capire cos ha in testa quest altro 


Eddai è palese !!!

X cui premesso che stai a fare una cazzata ma ci sono passata x me siete li li tra poco capirai se flirta solo o vuole portarti a letto


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto pol'esse.   può essere che si riattivi la passione tra Marisol ed il marito e al contempo Marisol ceda alla tentazione del collega.
> 
> può essere che il marito resti sconvolto dal risveglio della moglie potrebbe essere che invece abbia solo bisogno di un la per attivarsi.
> 
> ...


io lui qui non lo vedo. 

vedo una che arriva e scrive di aver sedotto il marito e poi viene qui a scrivere...e mi impressiona da morire.

l'attivazione, la seduzione, è un gioco quotidiano...e questi stanno insieme da 15 anni....sei davvero convinto che basti il giochetto del cazzo di una sera per attivare quello che si è perso?

ma davvero?

mica è attivazione quella...quello è bagnarsi e avere un'erezione...l'attivazione è tutt'altro....

e ho parlato di sottomissione perchè i giochetti suggeriti andavano in quella direzione...e tutti con marisol in posizione di colei che si carica...ma quei giochetti che hai suggerito o si fanno in due o non funzionano e rischiano fra l'altro di diventare anche controproducenti in un qualche modo...

ed è circo l'atto in sè, se non si espone la natura della questione...e cioè che il sesso fra marisol e il marito è insoddisfacente. 

Senza chiarezza di base su questo, ogni esposizione diventa trucco...

E' fisiologico...e le scopate, per quanto intense, restano velate...da veli diversi fra l'altro

che il marito, che non sa che questa è in aria per il personaggio dei messaggi, si fa film 
lei scopa col marito ma poi viene qui a scrivere dell'altro

insomma...se scopare è comunicare intimità, e lo è, allora il marito parla in inglese e lei in francese....o sviluppano poteri telepatici...o mi pare ovvio che non si trovino...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io lui qui non lo vedo.
> 
> vedo una che arriva e scrive di aver sedotto il marito e poi viene qui a scrivere...e mi impressiona da morire.
> 
> ...


l'attivazione da qualcosa deve partire.    poi magari ha ragione Carola e Marisol in realtà sa benissimo quello che vuole e noi ci stiamo parlando addosso per onanismo mentale nostro.


----------



## Carola (6 Novembre 2015)

Non so se sappia cosa vuole e voi siete gentili e tutto può aiutarla ma ho io ho come L impressione che lei non sia dubbiosa sul tradire o meno ma esclusivamente concentrata sul comprendere se può farlo ...se c'è n'è in parole povere 

Non mi pare farsi nessuno scrupolo risponde sul marito come una pratica da archiviare che c'è ma li deve stare ecco

Magari ha bisogno di conferme o solo davvero di passione e quello è pure sentirsi vivi anche moralmente non accettabile 

In quante coppie la passione è andata a farsi fottere lei
Poi i più duranno eh ma subentra altro ( tutti così) ok si
Però apounto non c'è più una cosa c'è altro 

Io poi credo possa tornare una volta ero drastica invece ora più ottimista 

Ad es con mio marito week end ultimo che è stato qui ci siamo ritrovati la domenica mattina a cercarci come due ragazzini con i figli che si svegliavano 
Però vediamo se è una cometa o una ripresa


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so se sappia cosa vuole e voi siete gentili e tutto può aiutarla ma ho io ho come L impressione che lei non sia dubbiosa sul tradire o meno ma esclusivamente concentrata sul comprendere se può farlo ...se c'è n'è in parole povere
> 
> Non mi pare farsi nessuno scrupolo risponde sul marito come una pratica da archiviare che c'è ma li deve stare ecco
> 
> ...


esatto.   per arrivare a meta, qualcuno il primo passo deve pure farlo.   è vero che noi tendenzialmente ed istintivamente a Marisol stiamo mettendo i "bastoni tra le ruote" nel senso di farle vedere tutte le complicazioni che possono nascere da un tradimento.

ma se la sua volontà quella, allora l'unica cosa che possiamo dirle è 1-vivitela 2-cerca di rimanere il più possibile presente a te stessa  3-non raccontartela mai che è stata una forza travolgente cui non potevi resistere


----------



## georgemary (6 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so se sappia cosa vuole e voi siete gentili e tutto può aiutarla ma ho io ho come L impressione che lei non sia dubbiosa sul tradire o meno ma esclusivamente concentrata sul comprendere se può farlo ...se c'è n'è in parole povere
> 
> Non mi pare farsi nessuno scrupolo risponde sul marito come una pratica da archiviare che c'è ma li deve stare ecco
> 
> ...


io sono d'accordo con Carola.
Marisol già ha deciso di tradire il marito, però non vuol rischiare , cioè non è pronta a fare lei il primo passo, vuole che sia l'altro a farlo.
Il marito c'è o non c'è in questo momento non ha importanza.


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo con Carola.
> Marisol già ha deciso di tradire il marito, *però non vuol rischiare *, cioè non è pronta a fare lei il primo passo, vuole che sia l'altro a farlo.
> Il marito c'è o non c'è in questo momento non ha importanza.



E tu pensa che livello di consapevolezza c'è già anche qui...

e lo dico da traditrice...se si tradisce...almeno quello, cazzo, è da saperlo e assumerselo...marisol rischia semplicemente di scambiare attrazione per scarpetta di cristallo...

che almeno lo sappia....a volte essere consapevoli, è anche essere consapevoli di non esserlo...


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Siete tutti e due sposati, entrambi non sapere se l'altro gioca o meno, e rischiare per un gioco da poco non vale nemmeno la candela quindi fate tira e molla a messaggini telefonate e altro, quindi o uno dei due ha le palle di venire fuori allo scoperto oppure rimarrà tutto nel limbo, tu avrai salvato il matrimonio e la coscenza, e ti resterà sempre il dubbio e la fantasia di una relazione glandestina...
> 
> Si io chiaramente sto parlando come se stessi dalla parte di quelli che dicono fallo....
> Perché sono un traditore, moralmente scorretto, ma penso che se hai in testa la voglia di provare certe emozioni o sensazioni, positive o negative che siano, capiterà prima o poi l'uomo che non si tirerà in dietro e che ti trascinerà sino al fondo....


Esatto.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  ovviamente non posso sapere che tipo sia il marito di Marisol.    anche nell'ipotesi che lei si stia facendo un film in testa, se io marito realizzo che tu moglie hai riacceso il fuoco perchè ti sogni di fare sesso con un altro, per come sono fatto io, mi farebbe persino più male che se tu ammettessi di esserci andata in motel sul serio.
> 
> ritrovare la passione con il marito è cosa buona e giusta.  sia chiaro.  anch'io la sto spronando in questo senso.
> ma lei deve riscoprire la passione per suo marito perchè è suo marito.   perchè se lei fa sesso col marito pensando di farlo con l'altro sarebbe una devastazione senza rimedio.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tu pensa che livello di consapevolezza c'è già anche qui...
> 
> e lo dico da traditrice...se si tradisce...almeno quello, cazzo, è da saperlo e assumerselo...marisol rischia semplicemente di scambiare attrazione per scarpetta di cristallo...
> 
> che almeno lo sappia....a volte essere consapevoli, è anche essere consapevoli di non esserlo...


Quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è da rimediare qualcosa ... mi sembri in astinenza ultimamente ...
> 
> ...


Ne deduco che è la capacità di impegnarsi che difetta ... Altrimenti non ci sarebbero i tradimenti  ci penso         l'impegno può alla lunga risultare gravoso, soprattutto se si percepisce che è unilaterale, in due se si collabora, va meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so se sappia cosa vuole e voi siete gentili e tutto può aiutarla ma ho io ho come L impressione che lei non sia dubbiosa sul tradire o meno ma esclusivamente concentrata sul comprendere se può farlo ...se c'è n'è in parole povere
> 
> Non mi pare farsi nessuno scrupolo risponde sul marito come una pratica da archiviare che c'è ma li deve stare ecco
> 
> ...


A me pare che non ce ne sia, a meno  che il collega non sia un tontolotto  di prima specie che non capisce, ormai dovrebbe aver intuito che lei è pronta ( e per me lei ha già deciso) ... siccome nemmeno il numero di cellulare e gli ammiccamenti fanno presa, mi sa che il tipo non vuole proprio concedersi. I motivi come già detto saranno vari e non può conoscerli nemmeno marisol se lui non si esprime in merito.


----------



## Uroboro (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ne deduco che è la capacità di impegnarsi che difetta *... Altrimenti non ci sarebbero i tradimenti  ci penso         l'impegno può alla lunga risultare gravoso, soprattutto se si percepisce che è unilaterale, in due se si collabora, va meglio


Impegnarsi non basta... cambiare non basta, leggo in giro dei post anche interessanti, come quello di perplesso sul riaccendere la passione... ma facendo l'esempio suo della lasagna tutti i finesettimana, anche se cambi piatto è sempre la stessa lasagna, se per caso ti viene la voglia di pasta al forno, se metti la lasagna nel piatto della pasta al forno sempre lasagna è 

La sensazione di stare con una persona che è diversa, non è la tua partner è qualcosa di inebriante, a volte peggio di una droga, altro che lasagna 

Se il fuoco si spegne il terreno è pronto per farne accendere altri, impegno o meno. E il fuoco anche se ti impegni a tenerlo acceso rischia sempre di spegnersi.......

L'importante è scegliere in partenza il focolare giusto, perchè se hai sbagliato prima o poi il fuoco si spegne.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Impegnarsi non basta... cambiare non basta, leggo in giro dei post anche interessanti, come quello di perplesso sul riaccendere la passione... ma facendo l'esempio suo della lasagna tutti i finesettimana, anche se cambi piatto è sempre la stessa lasagna, se per caso ti viene la voglia di pasta al forno, se metti la lasagna nel piatto della pasta al forno sempre lasagna è
> 
> La sensazione di stare con una persona che è diversa, non è la tua partner è qualcosa di inebriante, a volte peggio di una droga, altro che lasagna
> 
> ...


scegliere il focolare giusto è difficilissimo anche perché si cambia nel corso della vita e ciò  che era assolutamente importante, imprescindibile, che determinava la scelta in una relazione a 20 anni, molto probabilmente non lo sarà  in una relazione vissuta a 30. quindi subentra la capacità di adattamento e compensazione,secondo me, che può soccorrere la coppia. l'impegno peraltro talvolta è' assimilato a sacrificio e si sa che il sacrificio non piace


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Impegnarsi non basta... cambiare non basta, leggo in giro dei post anche interessanti, come quello di perplesso sul riaccendere la passione... ma facendo l'esempio suo della lasagna tutti i finesettimana, anche se cambi piatto è sempre la stessa lasagna, se per caso ti viene la voglia di pasta al forno, se metti la lasagna nel piatto della pasta al forno sempre lasagna è
> 
> La sensazione di stare con una persona che è diversa, non è la tua partner è qualcosa di inebriante, a volte peggio di una droga, altro che lasagna
> 
> ...


e come si fa secondo te a scegliere il focolare giusto?

in base a cosa va la faccenda?

(non fare sarcasmo che non lo capisco!!)


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e come si fa secondo te a scegliere il focolare giusto?
> 
> in base a cosa va la faccenda?
> 
> (non fare sarcasmo che non lo capisco!!)


Mi permetto di risponderti io, perché quoto Uroboro in pieno nel suo ultimo post.

Non c'è un modo uguale per tutti. Per me, il focolare giusto è un uomo che si dedica a me come alla sua assoluta priorità, il che significa che è sintonizzato perfettamente anche sui bisogni che io stessa non percepisco con chiarezza.

Kurt Vonnegut, mi diceva oggi un mio amico, spiega a modo suo perché non funziona più il matrimonio. Addebita la cosa alla sparizione della famiglia allargata e la spiega così: cosa vuole più che tutto una donna in una relazione? La totale confidenza reciproca ed esclusiva. Cosa vuole più che tutto un uomo in una relazione: dopo, uscire con gli amici per giocare. La famiglia allargata è l'unica condizione che soddisfa entrambe le esigenze.
E' ironico, ovvio; però è vero che trovare un uomo che faccia di te il centro delle sue attenzioni è raro come il tapiro dalla gualdrappa. 

Marisol sta in qualche modo dicendo a suo marito quanto è ignorante di lei. E' chiaro che semmai deve essere lui a montare il teatrino del "famolo strano", qualsiasi cosa sia. Ma il disastro di questi casi è che tendenzialmente un uomo i segnali proprio non li coglie, perché in linea di massima, è un'analfabeta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2015)

Si ha passione coniugale se la passione c'è.
Ma Marisol è coinvolta all'idea di piacere a uno che le piace tanto.
E non ha mai incrociato uno che le piacesse tanto.
O decide che non vuole mettere in pericolo il matrimonio o vuole quella gratificazione che non le può dare il marito e ancora meno se per vederlo più coinvolto deve far finta di essere un'altra o una puttana o farsi legare come un cotechino o deve fare le scenette.
Perché invece con l'altro lavora, è se stessa e non deve fare la puttana.
Come si fa a non vederlo?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si ha passione coniugale se la passione c'è.
> Ma Marisol è coinvolta all'idea di piacere a uno che le piace tanto.
> E non ha mai incrociato uno che le piacesse tanto.
> O decide che non vuole mettere in pericolo il matrimonio o vuole quella gratificazione che non le può dare il marito e ancora meno se per vederlo più coinvolto deve far finta di essere un'altra o una puttana o farsi legare come un cotechino o deve fare le scenette.
> ...


Quoto. Non c'è passione. Forse non c'è mai stata.


----------



## marisol (7 Novembre 2015)

Mio marito come la maggior parte dei mariti si adagia. 
Lui ancora é innamorato di me ma é molto abitudinario e tranquillo.
Ho provato più volte a dirgli il mio disagio ma solo per quanto riguarda la routine della vita di tutti i giorni ma lui sembra non mi prenda abbastanza sul serio o meglio a breve termine ha  delle reazioni positive. 
Tenete conto che comunque il mio é un matrimonio felice e sono sicura che mio marito é innamorato di me come io lo sono ancora di lui. 
Trovatemi una coppia che dopo 15 anni ha la stessa passione dei primi tempi...
Per quanto riguarda il collega ieri ci siamo sentiti ma in orario di lavoro sul telefono aziendale e il tono era confidenziale da amici. Ieri sera niente chat. 
Io non gli scrivo più ora dev'essere lui a fare un passo nella mia direzione. 
Secondo me il mio interesse é palese.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Mio marito come la maggior parte dei mariti si adagia.
> Lui ancora é innamorato di me ma é molto abitudinario e tranquillo.
> Ho provato più volte a dirgli il mio disagio ma solo per quanto riguarda la routine della vita di tutti i giorni ma lui sembra non mi prenda abbastanza sul serio o meglio a breve termine ha  delle reazioni positive.
> Tenete conto che comunque il mio é un matrimonio felice e sono sicura che mio marito é innamorato di me come io lo sono ancora di lui.
> ...


Primo neretto: non ce n'è. Si cambia - secondo neretto: anche secondo me.


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Trovatemi una coppia che dopo 15 anni ha la stessa passione dei primi tempi...


Su questo potresti anche aver ragione, però con le dovute eccezioni. Però non capisco perché un calo della passione debba giustificare così tranquillamente il guardarsi intorno per darla al primo che stimola la mente.

Se il matrimonio (ma in generale anche una storia d'amore medio/lunga) è una lunga autostrada, le piazzole di sosta dovrebbero essere usate per riallinearsi al proprio partner. Imparare ad andare alla stessa velocità. Ma in alcuni casi sembra che quelle piazzole siano usate per incontrare altri automobilisti per poi continuare come nulla fosse il proprio cammino. Almeno si abbia il coraggio di cambiare autostrada.

ps: scusate come al solito i miei esempi del biiiiip


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Mio marito come la maggior parte dei mariti si adagia.
> Lui ancora é innamorato di me ma é molto abitudinario e tranquillo.
> Ho provato più volte a dirgli il mio disagio ma *solo per quanto riguarda la routine della vita di tutti i giorni* ma lui sembra non mi prenda abbastanza sul serio o meglio a breve termine ha  delle reazioni positive.
> Tenete conto che comunque il mio é un matrimonio felice e sono sicura che mio marito é innamorato di me come io lo sono ancora di lui.
> ...


Quindi non ti sei davvero esposta con lui.

Come mai non riesci?


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si ha passione coniugale se la passione c'è.
> Ma Marisol è coinvolta all'idea di piacere a uno che le piace tanto.
> E non ha mai incrociato uno che le piacesse tanto.
> O decide che non vuole mettere in pericolo il matrimonio o vuole quella gratificazione che non le può dare il marito e ancora meno se per vederlo più coinvolto deve far finta di essere un'altra o una puttana o farsi legare come un cotechino o deve fare le scenette.
> ...


io non ho mai capito quale sarebbe in pratica la gran figata di fare la puttana o essere trattata da puttana


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> io non ho mai capito quale sarebbe in pratica la gran figata di fare la puttana o essere trattata da puttana


Essere te stessa se senti di esserlo.


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Essere te stessa se senti di esserlo.


non mi sembra un bel risultato
poi per carità ciascuno è libero di buttare via la propria vita come desidera


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> io non ho mai capito quale sarebbe in pratica la gran figata di fare la puttana o essere trattata da puttana





oscuro ha detto:


> Essere te stessa se senti di esserlo.


Beh non per forza, c'è anche il gioco dei ruoli che a volte eccita molto. Il sesso è fatto anche di parti da interpretare col sorriso. 
Oppure per dare spazio a una porzione di noi: se una donna, in intimità, si fa trattare da puttana è perchè magari le piace in quel momento esaltare la parte di lei che è legata ad un certo tipo di sessualità, che invece in altri frangenti solitamente passa in secondo piano.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> non mi sembra un bel risultato
> poi per carità ciascuno è libero di buttare via la propria vita come desidera



Se quella è la tua natura....


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh non per forza, c'è anche il gioco dei ruoli che a volte eccita molto. Il sesso è fatto anche di parti da interpretare col sorriso.
> Oppure per dare spazio a una porzione di noi: se una donna, in intimità, si fa trattare da puttana è perchè magari le piace in quel momento esaltare la parte di lei che è legata ad un certo tipo di sessualità, che invece in altri frangenti solitamente passa in secondo piano.


come ho già scritto tante volte per me la prostituzione è sesso in cambio di soldi, quindi non capisco che "gioco" sia
giocare al cliente e la prostituta senza i soldi? con i soldi? boh?


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

sarebbe da intendersi su cosa si intende per puttana però...

che la parola richiama accezioni negative e di giudizio di valore..e la vecchia dicotomia puttana/sposa....

il gioco interessante è uscire dalla dicotomia e essere libera di essere in ogni modo si ha desiderio di essere...parte della puttana, in alcuni giochi, è riuscire a godere semplicemente del piacere dell'altro, vivendolo come piacere per sè...

un po' come non ritenere umiliante inginocchiarsi di fronte ad un uomo per fargli un pompino, e non vivere un pompino come una forma di sottomissione al desiderio dell'altro ma come esplicazione del proprio potere di dare piacere all'altro e trovare in questo, anche in questo, il proprio piacere...

un po' la differenza che corre fra il fare un pompino come una prestazione e giocare col pene sorridendo del piacere che se ne ricava mentre si guarda il piacere dell'altro che si lascia guardare...

ma è esattamente questo che io criticavo a perplesso...questo modo di giocare il piacere e il desiderio si cura giorno per giorno, esponendosi e giocando con le vergogne e i tabù...non è che mi metto il completino dei cinesi, faccio due sculettate, mi inginocchio e lo prendo in bocca e ho giocato...è farsa questa cosa, senza intimità, confidenza, fiducia, vicinanza, comprensione, affetto..


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se quella è la tua natura....



e lui magari ha la natura del puttaniere??
...che meraviglia:unhappy:


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> come ho già scritto tante volte per me la prostituzione è sesso in cambio di soldi, quindi non capisco che "gioco" sia
> giocare al cliente e la prostituta senza i soldi? con i soldi? boh?


Giocare ad essere in quel momento due persone che stanno lì in virtù del sesso e per il sesso. Lasciando fuori il contorno.
Perchè è bello occuparsi di quella parte che esiste solo per il sesso, a volte.

La questione dei soldi c'entra poco e il termine (o in ruolo) è solo un mezzo, non la materia del gioco


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> e lui magari ha la natura del puttaniere??
> ...che meraviglia:unhappy:


Stasera ti sento più composta del solito.Tutto bene?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh non per forza, c'è anche il gioco dei ruoli che a volte eccita molto. Il sesso è fatto anche di parti da interpretare col sorriso.
> Oppure per dare spazio a una porzione di noi: se una donna, in intimità, si fa trattare da puttana è perchè magari le piace in quel momento esaltare la parte di lei che è legata ad un certo tipo di sessualità, che invece in altri frangenti solitamente passa in secondo piano.


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se quella è la tua natura....


serve consapevolezza della propria natura....


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Giocare ad essere in quel momento due persone che stanno lì in virtù del sesso e per il sesso. Lasciando fuori il contorno.
> Perchè è bello occuparsi di quella parte che esiste solo per il sesso, a volte.
> 
> La questione dei soldi c'entra poco e il termine (o in ruolo) è solo un mezzo, non la materia del gioco


ah vabbè... non vedo cosa c'entri con la prostituzione...allora anche lui dovrebbe essere trattato da puttano, o sbaglio? è lì solo per il sesso pure lui, no?


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma è esattamente questo che io criticavo a perplesso...questo modo di giocare il piacere e il desiderio si cura giorno per giorno, esponendosi e giocando con le vergogne e i tabù...non è che mi metto il completino dei cinesi, faccio due sculettate, mi inginocchio e lo prendo in bocca e ho giocato...è farsa questa cosa, senza intimità, confidenza, fiducia, vicinanza, comprensione, affetto..


No, certo.
Per giocare, e sorridere giocando, ci vuole complicità ma soprattuto compartecipazione.
Altrimenti diventa una recita per la seduzione. E quella non fa bene a nessuno.


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stasera ti sento più composta del solito.Tutto bene?


sì tutto ok, grazie, settimana prossima dovrei firmare 
e tu?


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah vabbè... non vedo cosa c'entri con la prostituzione...allora anche lui dovrebbe essere trattato da puttano, o sbaglio? è lì solo per il sesso pure lui, no?


Te l'ho detto, "puttana" è solo una parola per esprimere un modo di sentire. Non è da prendere alla lettera.
E sì, è bello quando anche lui si fa trattare da puttano.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Giocare ad essere in quel momento due persone che *stanno lì in virtù del sesso e per il sesso*. Lasciando fuori il contorno.
> Perchè è bello occuparsi di quella parte che esiste solo per il sesso, a volte.
> 
> La questione dei soldi c'entra poco e il termine (o in ruolo) è solo un mezzo, non la materia del gioco


Sai che non sono d'accordo?

Serve tanta confidenza e intimità per giocarci insieme...ed è esattamente a prescindere dal sesso...che diventa pratica per avere accesso a parti di sè libere dal condizionamento per cui essere puttana, per esempio, è una cosa brutta e cattiva...o anche trasgressiva...


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sarebbe da intendersi su cosa si intende per puttana però...
> 
> che la parola richiama accezioni negative e di giudizio di valore..e la vecchia dicotomia puttana/sposa....
> 
> ...


io non intendevo quello e mi spiace che tu l'abbia letto così.    magari sono stato fin troppo sintetico in quel post, ma si sa che a scrivere dopo un po' mi annoio.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, certo.
> Per giocare, e sorridere giocando, ci vuole complicità ma soprattuto compartecipazione.
> Altrimenti diventa una recita per la seduzione. E quella non fa bene a nessuno.


Sono d'accordo...e mi spingo a dire che non solo non fa bene. Ma è pure controproducente. 

Proprio per l'intimità e per la compartecipazione.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sì tutto ok, grazie, settimana prossima dovrei firmare
> e tu?


No,è che di solito hai posizioni molto possibiliste...
io?Navigo,mare mosso,visibilità non buona,e quelli che volano non sono pesci....


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto, "puttana" è solo una parola per esprimere un modo di sentire. Non è da prendere alla lettera.
> E sì, è bello quando anche lui si fa trattare da puttano.


ok, forse sono io che non riuscirò mai a non collegare la prostituzione con i soldi, e non capirò mai


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è che *di solito hai posizioni molto possibiliste...*
> io?Navigo,mare mosso,visibilità non buona,e quelli che volano non sono pesci....


sulla prostituzione? non credo

bè anch'io ok una cosa, per il resto ho sempre le solite mille grane di tutti i tipi
coraggio, quando si deve ballare si balla


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non intendevo quello e mi spiace che tu l'abbia letto così.    magari sono stato fin troppo sintetico in quel post, ma si sa che a scrivere dopo un po' mi annoio.


avevo inteso che non intendevi perply...era il consigliare questi giochi a una che, secondo me, non ha evidentemente questo tipo di complicità col marito che mi trovava in disaccordo. 

Questa ha scritto che sta scoprendo il suo essere donna attraverso l'immaginare un altro...neanche scoparlo...questo a me dice che il percorso necessario per giocare serenamente non l'hanno compiuto...

e infatti, fra l'altro, neanche riesce a parlare del suo desiderio di desiderare col marito e si limita a parlare della routine che le crea disagio...

se neanche hanno l'intimità per dirsi che non si desiderano, come possono averne a sufficienza per fare giochi che davvero potrebbero rivelarsi pesanti e controproducenti...che giocare a fare la puttana, se non si ha pace rispetto anche soltanto il termine, non fa benissimo all'intimità eh...

non è casuale che da un punto di vista della terapia di coppia riguardo la sessualità il primo indirizzo che danno è partire dalla masturbazione e dai giochi facili...quelli che riaprono la comunicazione riguardante l'esprimere i propri desideri....


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non sono d'accordo?
> 
> *Serve tanta confidenza e intimità per giocarci insieme*...ed è esattamente a prescindere dal sesso...che diventa pratica per avere accesso a parti di sè libere dal condizionamento per cui essere puttana, per esempio, è una cosa brutta e cattiva...o anche trasgressiva...


Mi va benissimo che tu non lo sia 
Io invece concordo pienamente con te sul neretto.
Sul resto.. anche ma non solo. Non gira tutto intorno ai condizionamenti.
Gira anche intorno a come si decide di vivere, in quel momento, il sesso. Posso viverlo come espressione di attenzione verso l'altro, verso me o verso il noi, o solo come attenzione verso il mio piacere, ignorando tutto il resto. O verso il piacere dell'altro.
In questo, quello della "puttana" è un gioco strumentale.
Che intimità ci voglia non lo metto in dubbio. E' proprio attraverso l'intimità che esalto qualcos'altro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> avevo inteso che non intendevi perply...era il consigliare questi giochi a una che, secondo me, non ha evidentemente questo tipo di complicità col marito che mi trovava in disaccordo.
> 
> Questa ha scritto che sta scoprendo il suo essere donna attraverso l'immaginare un altro...neanche scoparlo...questo a me dice che il percorso necessario per giocare serenamente non l'hanno compiuto...
> 
> ...


questo continuo far riferimento a terapie di coppia mi trova parecchio scettico.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sulla prostituzione? non credo
> 
> bè anch'io ok una cosa, per il resto ho sempre le solite mille grane di tutti i tipi
> coraggio, quando si deve ballare si balla


Certo,almeno siamo vivi....


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo continuo far riferimento a terapie di coppia mi trova parecchio scettico.


le terapie sono semplicemente metodi...e chi è confuso spesso è semplicemente senza metodo...

mi trova scettica il caricare la terapia di significati che non ha...terapia è un metodo, ne esistono anche altri..ma è uno dei più adeguati per chi in quel momento ha la capacità di dirsi che da solo non trova metodo...

trovo molto interessanti gli ultimi studi sulla sessualità, hanno sdoganato tanti tabù, quello sulla masturbazione per esempio....purtroppo viviamo in una società che ha bisogno del riscontro scientifico anche nelle cose basilari...tipo che masturbarsi fa bene e farlo insieme anche meglio


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi va benissimo che tu non lo sia
> Io invece concordo pienamente con te sul neretto.
> Sul resto.. anche ma non solo. Non gira tutto intorno ai condizionamenti.
> Gira anche intorno a come si decide di vivere, in quel momento, il sesso. Posso viverlo come espressione di attenzione verso l'altro, verso me o verso il noi, o solo come attenzione verso il mio piacere, ignorando tutto il resto. O verso il piacere dell'altro.
> ...




sono d'accordo...io mi riferivo a questo tipo di giocare all'interno di una relazione come un matrimonio, che è molto diverso che in una relazione nuova in cui il campo è aperto a ogni suggerimento i desideri possano esprimere 

Strumentale sì...giocatori e giocattoli, uno nelle mani dell'altro...non è cosa scontata...e spesso anche solo le parole fanno scattare allarmi....

e se c'è un intimità traballante, e una comunicazione poco chiara e non agli esordi e in costruzione, serve attenzione..che sono giochi sì...ma in gioco resta pur sempre l'emotività dell'uno e dell'altro...

e io penso serva sempre molta delicatezza...e riconoscimento di delicatezza uno nell'altro....poi si può fare ogni cosa...anche appendersi come culatelli


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, forse sono io che non riuscirò mai a non collegare la prostituzione con i soldi, e non capirò mai


ma la prostituzione non c'entra niente free...

è giocare con ruoli sociali e prendersi anche un po' in giro......


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma la prostituzione non c'entra niente free...
> 
> è giocare con ruoli sociali e prendersi anche un po' in giro......


ruoli sociali? ma allora perchè non giocare a paziente e dottore/ssa, guardia e ladro/a, professore/ssa e alunno/a etc?
perchè ispirarsi a un ruolo orrendo? poi proprio di 'sti tempi che abbiamo le donne nigeriane che per arrivare qui coi barconi fanno le puttane e vengono vendute e ricomprate nel deserto:unhappy:...per me sarebbe come giocare al nazista e l'ebrea:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ruoli sociali? ma allora perchè non giocare a paziente e dottore/ssa, guardia e ladro/a, professore/ssa e alunno/a etc?
> perchè ispirarsi a un ruolo orrendo? poi proprio di 'sti tempi che abbiamo le donne nigeriane che per arrivare qui coi barconi fanno le puttane e vengono vendute e ricomprate nel deserto:unhappy:...per me sarebbe come giocare al nazista e l'ebrea:unhappy:


perchè il ruolo della puttana, giocando con la contrapposizione nella dicotomia puttana/sposa, riguarda l'immaginario della donna che non solo fa tutto quello che si concede di fare ma anche si fa fare tutto quello che l'uomo desidera fare..

tocca gli immaginari e i tabù del sesso "sporco", del non permesso nel regime della onorabilità e della rispettabilità...

non c'entra niente con la situazione dello sfruttamento, dell'umiliazione e del dolore che per esempio scatena a te...

e gli immaginari sono molto soggettivi...

in realtà, penso che siano giochetti pressochè inutili, se utilizzati per risvegliare una passione che non è stata curata...e penso anche che serva saper ascoltare cosa le parole fanno risuonare dentro...

a te puttana fa risuonare quelle immagini, e capisco benissimo il rifiuto che immediatamente scatta...

in altri fa scattare altro però...

è un gioco di ruoli e immaginari suoi ruoli, assolutamente soggettivo e io ritengo anche non giudicabile in termini di valore su chi sta giocando...riguarda il mondo pulsionale di ognuno

a me per esempio, professore/alunna fa scattare lo schifo immediato...mi vengono immediatamente in mente immagini di violenza sui bambini e mi è intollerabile anche solo avvicinarmici col pensiero, anche per gioco...


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè il ruolo della puttana, giocando con la contrapposizione nella dicotomia puttana/sposa, riguarda l'immaginario della donna che non solo fa tutto quello che si concede di fare ma anche si fa fare tutto quello che l'uomo desidera fare..
> 
> tocca gli immaginari e i tabù del sesso "sporco", del non permesso nel regime della onorabilità e della rispettabilità...
> 
> ...


ok
in effetti per me non c'è nulla di sexy nel fare o essere trattata da puttana

e non dimentichiamo che se arriva qui una che ha fatto un pompino e si lamenta di non essere stata più considerata, tutti a dirle: sei tu che ti fai trattare da puttana, ti ha trattato da puttana


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok
> in effetti per me non c'è nulla di sexy nel fare o essere trattata da puttana
> 
> e non dimentichiamo che *se arriva qui una che ha fatto un pompino e si lamenta di non essere stata più considerata, tutti a dirle: sei tu che ti fai trattare da puttana, ti ha trattato da puttana*


credo che la sessualità e la sensualità siano questioni assolutamente soggettive, e fin tanto che c'è consapevolezza, chiarezza con se stessi e col proprio desiderare, e poi con l'altro, e fin tanto che è consensuale e non vincolante ogni cosa vada bene, niente giusto o sbagliato ma soltanto ciò che funziona....

poi in effetti sono confini molto sottili, ed esposti a manipolazioni, imbrogli, incomprensioni, tradimenti..penso se ne parli sempre troppo poco...e penso che donne e uomini spesso parlino proprio linguaggi diversi senza neanche rendersene conto...e spesso anche parlarsi con se stessi a riguardo è un casino...

sei stronzissima...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sarebbe da intendersi su cosa si intende per puttana però...
> 
> che la parola richiama accezioni negative e di giudizio di valore..e la vecchia dicotomia puttana/sposa....
> 
> ...


Chiamare questa consapevolezza e libertà fare la puttana mi sembra una contraddizione di termini.

Credo che con "fare la puttana" si intenda invece vivere  (dicendo di recitarlo invece è viberlo così come fanno i bambini nel farfinta che è essere davvero quel personaggio) una relazione di potere/umiliazione.
Se uno si eccita all'idea di umiliarmi può proprio mettersi via, nel senso di tagliarlo e metterselo in tasca :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok
> in effetti per me non c'è nulla di sexy nel fare o essere trattata da puttana
> 
> e non dimentichiamo che se arriva qui una che ha fatto un pompino e si lamenta di non essere stata più considerata, tutti a dirle: sei tu che ti fai trattare da puttana, ti ha trattato da puttana


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè il ruolo della puttana, giocando con la contrapposizione nella dicotomia puttana/sposa, riguarda l'immaginario della donna che non solo fa tutto quello che si concede di fare ma anche si fa fare tutto quello che l'uomo desidera fare..
> 
> tocca gli immaginari e i tabù del sesso "sporco", del non permesso nel regime della onorabilità e della rispettabilità...
> 
> ...


Quoto anche professore alunna (o inverso).
Così come trovo terrificante chi si fa chiamare  "papi".
Ci sono persone con immaginari terrificanti.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiamare questa consapevolezza e libertà fare la puttana mi sembra una contraddizione di termini.
> 
> *Credo che con "fare la puttana" si intenda invece vivere  (dicendo di recitarlo invece è viberlo così come fanno i bambini nel farfinta che è essere davvero quel personaggio) una relazione di potere/umiliazione.*
> Se uno si eccita all'idea di umiliarmi può proprio mettersi via, nel senso di tagliarlo e metterselo in tasca :carneval:


Però vedi che dipende da chi pronuncia l'immaginario? E da chi ascolta..

Ecco perchè rompevo le palle sulle pulsioni profonde...

giocare la relazione potere/umiliazione significa giocare con le pulsioni di masochismo /sadismo....il piacere dell'umiliazione afferisce alla sfera del masochismo morale, il piacere di infliggerla alla sfera del sadismo...(che sono presenti, più o meno pronunciate in tutti noi)

sono parafile quando vengono esposte e giocate in termini di sessualità? 

forse sì...forse no..

personalmente ritengo che se non si fa male, se non c'è dipendenza, se c'è consenso e consapevolezza da parte dei partecipanti, se ci sono stima e rispetto reciproci, se c'è cura e attenzione reciproca, chiarezza nell'espressione e nella conoscenza di se stessi e delle proprie pulsioni e condivsione con l'altro, se non c'è sadismo per sadismo (e quindi piacere puro di fare male per il male nell'annullamento dell'altro), se non c'è farsa del "famolo strano", ma affetto, vicinanza, intimità...sono semplicemente espressione di sessualità soggettive...

ma non necessariamente l'immaginario legato alla puttana si lega a giochi che stanno nella sfera di potere/umiliazione, a volte si lega a libertà che nella cornice dell'onorabilità (la sposa) non c'è....e allora si gioca più leggeri su permessi reciproci di pratiche sessuali neanche troppo spinte ma vissute come libertà/liberazione sessuale, quindi per alcune donne concedere un maggior grado di sottomissione al proprio uomo o concedersi a pratiche ritenute al limite coi propri tabù equivale a giocare a fare la puttana...

o si può spingere un po' di più ed entrare in pratiche che riguardano una certa dose di "costrizione" e un maggior grado di sottomissione al desiderio dell'altro e di conseguenza un maggior grado di abbandono nelle mani dell'altro...

ovviamente in termini reciproci..che non solo lei si concede al gioco, anche lui...e non a tutti gli uomini questo genere di immaginario piace, ma anzi...lo rigettano e li imbarazza anche...

insomma...se ne potrebbe scrivere e molto...

ma l'immaginario legato alla puttana, come molti altri immaginari, è ampio ed è legato ai condizionamenti e ai tabù e alle pulsioni di chi gioca, al divertimento di essere giocatore e giocattolo...reciprocamente ovviamente e consapevolmente e dichiaratamente..

al netto di tutto credo che la condivisione degli immaginari e anche il cercarci dentro insieme sia un modo per nutrire il desiderio...

poi dipende dalle sessualità, dalle pulsioni, dai vissuti, dai bisogni, dal rapporto con i condizionamenti e dai condizionamenti legati alle parole...credo che il gioco non sia tanto in questo (il gioco di ruoli negli immaginari intendo) quanto nella condivisione  con una persona che condivide gli stessi percorsi del desiderare e del vivere la sessualità...

che voglio dire, mica è obbligatorio che piaccia giocare in questi modi, come non è obbligatorio che non piaccia...

ognuno, adulto, credo abbia chiaro almeno a grandi linee dove può spingere la propria ricerca e la propria sessualità senza uscirne rotto a pezzi...anche se, in effetti, i fatti spesso dimostrano che non è così...però in quei casi il problema non è il gioco, ma la mancanza di consapevolezza di se stessi di chi gioca o non gioca...

e io credo che il tradimento, abbia radici anche qui...marisol lo dimostra...e anche chiaramente...i suoi immaginari non corrispondono al marito...

il marito è l'uomo "angelicato", quello da tenere accanto tutta la vita, l'amore...l'altro risveglia la femmina e desideri di donna che, a quanto dice, forse neanche era ben consapevole di avere...e scegliere fra l'uno e l'altro diventa un reprimere comunque parti di lei...

mica una bella situazione...specialmente quando poi ci si finisce dentro con parole come "attrazione irresistibile" che mandano per direttisima sul terreno scivoloso di biancaneve svegliata dal bacio del principe azzurro...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok
> in effetti per me non c'è nulla di sexy nel fare o essere trattata da puttana
> 
> e non dimentichiamo che se arriva qui una che ha fatto un pompino e si lamenta di non essere stata più considerata, tutti a dirle: sei tu che ti fai trattare da puttana, ti ha trattato da puttana


Infatti il problema É che si lamenta. Se invece giochi a esserlo ti piace s non ti lamenti e non lo fai con il primo che passa ma con uno che sa e capisce che stiamo giocando. Finito il gioco ha per me il massimo rispetto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però vedi che dipende da chi pronuncia l'immaginario? E da chi ascolta..
> 
> Ecco perchè rompevo le palle sulle pulsioni profonde...
> 
> ...



Se si gioca a schiavo/a negro/a e padrone/a significa che si ha questa distinzione.
È questa distinzione che mi fa orrore, come quella puttana/madonna.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> credo che la sessualità e la sensualità siano questioni assolutamente soggettive, e fin tanto che c'è consapevolezza, chiarezza con se stessi e col proprio desiderare, e poi con l'altro, e fin tanto che è consensuale e non vincolante ogni cosa vada bene, *niente giusto o sbagliato ma soltanto ciò che funziona....*
> 
> poi in effetti sono confini molto sottili, ed esposti a manipolazioni, imbrogli, incomprensioni, tradimenti..penso se ne parli sempre troppo poco...e penso che donne e uomini spesso parlino proprio linguaggi diversi senza neanche rendersene conto...e spesso anche parlarsi con se stessi a riguardo è un casino...
> 
> sei stronzissima...


non pensavo al giusto o sbagliato, mi chiedo solo come possa funzionare
ha ancora senso immedesimarsi momentaneamente in una puttana?, con tutto quello che sappiamo (e non sappiamo...) delle puttane?
...e per cortesia desidererei non sentir parlare di bocca di rosa


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il problema É che si lamenta. Se invece giochi a esserlo ti piace s non ti lamenti e non lo fai con il primo che passa ma con uno che sa e capisce che stiamo giocando. Finito il gioco ha per me il massimo rispetto.


però...se una si lamenta significa che non ha capito a che gioco ha giocato, quindi darle addosso non ha il minimo significato...e quel dire "hai fatto la puttana" diventa giudizio...pur non essendolo nelle intenzioni di chi l'ha espresso...

se lo dici a me, capisci bene farfie, che mi ci faccio una risatina e gioco, anche con te...e mica perchè gioco con te o con l'uomo con cui gioco, ma perchè la regola base è che sto giocando con me innanzitutto, per desiderio di me e per il mio unico piacere di farlo...non mi fa scattare nessun giudizio di me e sui miei modi di cercare piacere, nel senso che sono consapevole che di quei modi rispondo a me e soltanto a me, non al mondo

se lo dico alla mia amica, che quel gioco non lo conosce e se ne sta lamentando, la offendo. Chiudo la comunicazione perchè lei, offesa, smette di ascoltare e sente solo il giudizio che le mie parole fanno scattare in lei. E anzichè darle una presenza, la faccio inutilmente incancrenire sulla sua posizione a difendersi dal giudizio che le si muove dentro. 

Che se a me quel gioco diverte, a lei spaventa invece...e imporle il mio gioco e i miei vissuti a quel punto diventa vessazione. (che è l'esatto opposto di quel giocare fra l'altro)

La mia comunicazione a quel punto non soddisfa nessuno. E non porta a nulla. E' autoreferenziale. E diventa un modo per confermarmi a me stessa. (e quando mi capita di solito mi fermo, che se è ricerca di conferma sono io ad avere questioni sospese con me da andare a vedere).

Non piacciono neanche a me le lamentele...ma spesso e volentieri la lamentela è solo un modo di dire "non ho capito". 
E posso essere d'accordo che sia infantile. Ma lo siamo tutti, diversamente...

La mia posizione è che se lo desidero, perchè sono di buon umore, ben disposta ed accogliente e mi serve dire, allora attraverso la lamentela e vado a cercare chi la sta esprimendo. Che non significa poi che la accetto, se mi rendo conto che è lamentarsi per lamentarsi, mollo il colpo e mi faccio i cazzi miei. 

Se non lo desidero, mollo lì e neanche leggo, perchè ho i coglioni girati e non ho voglia di stronzate. 

In entrambi i casi l'attenzione è su di me.

Un po' come quando si gioca.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto anche professore alunna (o inverso).
> Così come trovo terrificante chi *si fa chiamare  "papi".*
> Ci sono persone con immaginari terrificanti.


io l'ho notato in alcuni film americani, papino o paparino, riferito a bianchi residenti in periferie degradate


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non pensavo al giusto o sbagliato, mi chiedo solo come possa funzionare
> ha ancora senso immedesimarsi momentaneamente in una puttana?, con tutto quello che sappiamo (e non sappiamo...) delle puttane?
> ...e per cortesia desidererei non sentir parlare di bocca di rosa


evidentemente sì...perchè è un gioco molto giocato 

se poi chiedi direttamente a me...io mi annoio...e ci ho giocato eh, mi è servito per guardare e imparare a conoscere i giudizi di me su di me, i miei pregiudizi sul desiderio e sulla sessualità...

ora come ora se un uomo mi chiedesse di giocare a fare la puttana mi farebbe sorridere e lo scarterei...non perchè lo trovi irrispettoso, ma perchè io quei condizionamenti li ho già attraversati e sono in cerca di altro...

e di fare maternage ad un uomo che ancora si dibatte nella faccenda della puttana per giocare al desiderio non ne ho proprio nè tempo nè voglia...


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti* il problema É che si lamenta.* Se invece giochi a esserlo ti piace s non ti lamenti e non lo fai con il primo che passa ma con uno che sa e capisce che stiamo giocando. Finito il gioco ha per me il massimo rispetto.


invece secondo me il problema è PERCHE' si lamenta (se fosse solo esprimere una lamentela, fora come questo potrebbero chiudere, amen)
intendo dire che noto una grande contraddizione nel leggere alternativamente (= come ci pare) un aspetto ludico-positivo e un aspetto avvilente-umiliante
e secondo me non c'è rispetto verso le vere puttane: giochi alla puttana e poi te ne torni alla tua vita, invece le vere puttane purtroppo no


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *evidentemente sì...perchè è un gioco molto giocato *
> 
> se poi chiedi direttamente a me...io mi annoio...e ci ho giocato eh, mi è servito per guardare e imparare a conoscere i giudizi di me su di me, i miei pregiudizi sul desiderio e sulla sessualità...
> 
> ...


può darsi
tuttavia non dimentichiamo che una donna sposata che tradisce viene comunemente definita puttana, o anche una donna libera che ci prova con uno impegnato...insomma alla fine non so se il gioco vale la candela
poi per carità sono solo parole e secondo me non bisogna vivere in funzione di quello che dice o direbbe la gente, tuttavia mi chiedo quale sia il senso di consigliare di provare a fare la puttana etc....allora perchè non consigliare di andare a passeggiare in un campo minato? 
ci tengo a precisare che secondo me in linea generale bisognerebbe cercare di semplificarsi l'esistenza, e non di complicarsela


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Chissà se stavolta riesco a spiegarmi.
Si può trasgredire e avere l'eccitazione di trasgredire solo regole e ruoli che si riconoscono.
Ricordo che da bambina avevo cercato di rubare la marmellata perché nelle pubblicità era stato presentata l'immagine della bambina che lo fa. Notare che la marmellata non mi piaceva. Mi piaceva l'immagine della monella.
Nel fare il mio tentativo ero caduta dalla sedia e quindi scoperta. Mia mamma, soccorrendomi, mi fece notare che era casa mia e che se non arrivavo a prendere la marmellata me l'avrebbe data lei.
Non c'era stata trasgressione.
Ma non avevo trovato divertente neanche la presunta trasgressione.
E mi è rimasto che mangio la marmellata se mi piace e non perché è proibita.
Voglio dire che si può rubare solo ciò che non è tuo.
Si può trasgredire solo riconoscendo un sistema.
Se consideri la puttana equivalente alla sposa e le differenze sono nel vissuto individuale (sappiamo quante "nonne o bisnonne" sono state stuprate nel letto coniugale o umiliate)
assumere quei ruoli è assumere e riconoscere rapporti di violenza.
Esattamente come dice free quelli di SS e deportato.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si gioca a schiavo/a negro/a e padrone/a significa che si ha questa distinzione.
> È questa distinzione che mi fa orrore, come quella puttana/madonna.


dipende...quella distinzione ce l'abbiamo tutti...riguarda il potere....tanto che tutti si fa molta attenzione alla rispettabilità di noi stessi ai nostri propri occhi, no?

quindi abbiamo limiti soggettivi che poniamo all'altro e prima ancora a noi stessi.

uscire dalla dicotomia significa prendere in mano la distinzione, il riferimento al "gioco" di potere che si mette in atto esattamente nella distinzione e mettere il potere allo scoperto...

a quel punto quelle sono parole, che ovviamente pesano a seconda di chi le pronuncia e del contesto in cui vengono pronunciate, e il gioco riguarda il modo in cui ci si scambia potere..che il potere può anche essere condiviso....anche se sto giocando a puttana. 

per me il massimo della trasgressione è giocare a sposa per esempio ..scherzo, non è il massimo della trasgressione, però il punto è che se l'uomo con cui mi vedo arriva e mi dice "giochiamo a sposo/sposa" a me scattano un miliardo di allarmi riguardanti non tanto il gioco in sè..quanto il suo volermi incasellare in un ruolo e non solo per gioco..è il retro dei significati, se non sono chiariti a fare il casino e far scattare lo schifo. O il piacere. 

In certi giochi più spinti è proprio lo schifo a portare per direttissima al piacere...parafilia? boh...come dicevo nell'altro post, a certe condizioni secondo me non lo è ed è semplice espressione di sessualità soggettiva.

Certo che se viene imposta, se uno dei due la "subisce" per compiacere l'altro...allora si sta entrando nella vessazione e nella manipolazione...

giocare con la propria sessualità, coi propri tabù, io credo sia un gioco molto delicato, che richiede condivisione profonda, proprio di quelle pulsioni a cui accennavo...a me piace e non potrei stare con un uomo che non segue il mio stesso percorso...

non potrei neanche stare con un uomo che gioca per compiacermi e per tenermi...me ne accorgerei immediatamente, e non potrei giocare per compiacere l'altro, starei male...

penso che quando si parla di percorsi di sessualità si entri in un campo in cui prima di entrare a livelli più profondi dello scopare e della pratica, sia necessario conoscere i propri tabù, i propri limiti, e aver ben dentro il rispetto dei bisogni dell'altro..considerandoli come bisogni e non come espressione di perversione...pulirsi dal giudizio insomma...

o almeno saper distinguere che quello che per me fa scattare lo schifo per altri è fonte di piacere...

io penso che la linea di demarcazione riguardi la dipendenza, il compiacimento di se stessi e dell'altro, e la consapevolezza...e la compulsività...

se entra in gioco uno di questi fattori allora la questione non riguarda più la libera espressione della propria sessualità ma tocca parti problematiche da guardare e di cui aver cura...ed è qui che la consapevolezza ha peso profondo, e la Cura che ci si scambia...

come dicevo sono giochi, ma giochi che giocano Vita e sentimenti e ancora di più giochi che vanno a toccare il sè profondo...sono giochi in cui si può morire davvero, non è solo far finta...e si può morire emotivamente ma anche fisicamente, se non c'è attenzione, rispetto di sè e Cura...

ovviamente cade il mito platoniano delle due metà...in questi giochi si gioca interi...se si gioca con le metà che cercano compensazione nell'altro, è pericoloso...molto...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> può darsi
> tuttavia non dimentichiamo che una donna sposata che tradisce viene comunemente definita puttana, o anche una donna libera che ci prova con uno impegnato...insomma alla fine non so se il gioco vale la candela
> poi per carità sono solo parole e secondo me non bisogna vivere in funzione di quello che dice o direbbe la gente, tuttavia mi chiedo quale sia il senso di consigliare di provare a fare la puttana etc....allora perchè non consigliare di andare a passeggiare in un campo minato?
> ci tengo a precisare che secondo me in linea generale bisognerebbe cercare di semplificarsi l'esistenza, e non di complicarsela


guarda che sono suppergiù d'accordo con quello che dici...

ma sto dicendo un'altra cosa...ossia che giocare alla puttana è anche riconoscere serenamente la propria parte "puttana" e quindi liberarsi del giudizio legato a quella parola...e liberarsi del giudizio significa che "puttana" diventa una parola, e l'usarla in termini giudicanti il valore dell'altro dice del rapporto con il significato valoriale di chi la usa e non di chi la riceve. 

puttana ha secolarmente l'intento (maschile) di mettere la donna in posizione di inferiorità, usando la potenza sessuale del maschio sulla femmina. 

poi è stata ricoperta di una miriade di altri significati. ma il fondo è questo. ed è profondo.

giocarci significa avere l'interesse di andare in quel profondo che definisce il potere nell'incontro maschio/femmina...e giocarci significa che ogni potere è messo in mezzo...se uno dei due usa quel potere è già vessazione...ed è un confine sottile...

una donna che la da per avere il matrimonio, fa vessazione
un uomo che gioca alla puttana per confermare se stesso nella sua potenza fa vessazione

e questo non è il gioco. questo è il problema. 

se entrambi non cercano conferme, i ruoli sono parole e stimoli per giocare con il potere fra maschio e femmina mettendolo in comune, senza appropriazione e senza vessazione, allora è gioco...piacevole per chi quel gioco ama giocare...

e mica è obbligatorio giocarci...anzi....io credo che serva davvero sapere chi si è e cosa si fa...

e mi innervosisce che questo giocare sia spesso trasformato in farsa...che è un gioco che tocca sentimenti e persone...e farlo superficialmente può rivelarsi pericoloso...farlo senza chiarezza con se stessi e con l'altro può ferire le persone e anche molto

non è obbligatorio..credo che ognuno possa giocare con la propria sessualità come più gli aggrada, facendo attenzione a non mettere vessazione e compiacimento


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Provo a rispondere a tutte e 3. 
Nei rapporto che ho di qualunque natura la base per me è il rispetto. Quindi evito qualunque situazione dove ci sono alte possibilità che qualcuno mi manchi di rispetto.
Ora non faccio un pompino a uno che molto probabilmente vuole da me solo questo e poi sparisce perché mi sentirei usata e in quel momento non É la mia volontà. Quindi prima capisco cosa voglio e poi agisco. Questo mi impedisce di pentirmi perché appunto troverei ridicolo lamentarmi dopo di essere stata usata.
Diverso è che in un rapporto di conoscenza, di complicità e di confidenza mi faccia "usare" per il piacere dell'altro in un rapporto di sottomissione/dominazione e mi ecciti l'essere usata per questo. Finito il gioco finisce tutto e soprattutto non É la normalità del nostro modo di vivere il sesso ma appunto una variabile che ha chiaro tutte le dinamiche per entrambi


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà se stavolta riesco a spiegarmi.
> Si può trasgredire e avere l'eccitazione di trasgredire solo regole e ruoli che si riconoscono.
> Ricordo che da bambina avevo cercato di rubare la marmellata perché nelle pubblicità era stato presentata l'immagine della bambina che lo fa. Notare che la marmellata non mi piaceva. Mi piaceva l'immagine della monella.
> Nel fare il mio tentativo ero caduta dalla sedia e quindi scoperta. Mia mamma, soccorrendomi, mi fece notare che era casa mia e che se non arrivavo a prendere la marmellata me l'avrebbe data lei.
> ...


se lo guardi nei termini della trasgressione sono d'accordissimo...tanto che secondo è farsa quando risponde ad un bisogno di trasgressione...

giocare non è reagire al sistema..giocare è assumere il sistema, anche nelle sue contraddizioni e smontarle, liberandosene ed esprimendo il proprio desiderare anche nelle parti più nascoste e oscure..

la prospettiva riguarda l'entrare nei condizionamenti del sistema e smontarli per giocarci...e allora non è trasgressione, ma percorso insieme di conoscenza dei tabù, e delle pulsioni profonde...

in questi termini dire puttana o dire tazzina è la stessa identica cosa, e il gioco riguarda l'usare consapevolmente il carico che la parola puttana porta con sè...consapevolmente

e ribadisco, non è obbligatorio...nè fare nè non fare...ognuno cerca il proprio piacere come desidera secondo me

tenendo ferme le condizioni che ho più volte scritto e con particolare attenzione alla dipendenza e alla compulsività

se non c'è consaevolezza di sè, è facilissimo caderci dentro in questi giochi...certo, se il giocare è farsa resta farsa e più che pericoloso io lo trovo inutile e non appagante, non intimo e neanche nutriente l'intimità..

ma trovo molto affascinante invece giocare con il potere, esponendolo e mettendolo in mezzo in condivisione, che esiste fra maschio e femmina...


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che sono suppergiù d'accordo con quello che dici...
> 
> ma sto dicendo un'altra cosa...ossia che giocare alla puttana è anche riconoscere serenamente la propria parte "puttana" e quindi liberarsi del giudizio legato a quella parola...e liberarsi del giudizio significa che "puttana" diventa una parola, e l'usarla in termini giudicanti il valore dell'altro dice del rapporto con il significato valoriale di chi la usa e non di chi la riceve.
> 
> ...


secondo me hai tralasciato un punto fondamentale, e cioè che la donna riceve un compenso, una contropartita
vale a dire che le vere puttane si mettono in posizione di inferiorità esclusivamente per QUELLO (lasciamo stare per il momento se obbligate o meno, ma comunque il punto è sesso in cambio di qualcosa)

invece secondo me il sesso è un'attività di scambio reciproco di piacere, che anche sforzandomi non riesco a considerare nel modo di cui sopra

detto questo allora forse si gioca al "fa' di me tutto quello che vuoi", o qualcosa del genere, ma appunto NON è fare la puttana...dove sbaglio?


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece secondo me il problema è PERCHE' si lamenta (se fosse solo esprimere una lamentela, fora come questo potrebbero chiudere, amen)
> intendo dire che noto una grande contraddizione nel leggere alternativamente (= come ci pare) un aspetto ludico-positivo e un aspetto avvilente-umiliante
> e secondo me non c'è rispetto verso le vere puttane: giochi alla puttana e poi te ne torni alla tua vita, invece le vere puttane purtroppo no


quoto

più che altro se usi "puttana" per definire l'altro non si è fuori dalla dicotomia, e non c'è davvero libertà...

che se si è fuori dalla dicotomia dire puttana o dire sposa è la stessa identica cosa

e si riconosce il dolore e la sofferenza dello sfruttamento delle donne. E si smette di chiamarle anche puttane. Che sono donne che sono sfruttate e vessate. E la cosa prende l'aspetto che ha: ossia il fatto che ancora nella nostra società esistono uomini (educati dalle donne) che hanno bisogno di vessazione per trovare piacere...e questo io lo trovo umiliante, per gli uomini per le donne e anche per la nostra cultura


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me hai tralasciato un punto fondamentale, e cioè che la donna riceve un compenso, una contropartita
> vale a dire che le vere puttane si mettono in posizione di inferiorità esclusivamente per QUELLO (lasciamo stare per il momento se obbligate o meno, ma comunque il punto è sesso in cambio di qualcosa)
> 
> invece secondo me il sesso è un'attività di scambio reciproco di piacere, che anche sforzandomi non riesco a considerare nel modo di cui sopra
> ...


non c'è pagamento, inteso come faccio una cosa per averne in cambio un altra.

non ti faccio un pompino per farmi volere più bene. per intenderci. dentro o fuori dal matrimonio poco conta.

cade proprio la questione dell'avere qualcosa in cambio. 

il piacere riguarda il proprio sè...ognuno per sè...ed è libero il DONARSELO, il piacere intendo...io ti dono il mio piacere di prenderti in bocca(per rimanere nell'esempio) e tu mi doni il tuo piacere dello starmi in bocca

io faccio un pompino perchè piace a me. e soltanto a me. lo faccio per me. 
che poi questo provochi anche piacere a lui è il motivo per cui lo faccio a lui e non ad un altro.

ma non c'è scambio/pagamento in questo. 

ognuno prende per sè. è la condivisione del piacere a fare saltare il banco del "pagamento".

non c'è vessazione free.

di nessun tipo. ognuno trova sè e condivide sè con l'altro.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere a tutte e 3.
> Nei rapporto che ho di qualunque natura la base per me è il rispetto. Quindi evito qualunque situazione dove ci sono alte possibilità che qualcuno mi manchi di rispetto.
> Ora non faccio un pompino a uno che molto probabilmente vuole da me solo questo e poi sparisce perché mi sentirei usata e in quel momento non É la mia volontà. Quindi prima capisco cosa voglio e poi agisco. Questo mi impedisce di pentirmi perché appunto troverei ridicolo lamentarmi dopo di essere stata usata.
> *Diverso è che in un rapporto di conoscenza, di complicità e di confidenza mi faccia "usare" per il piacere dell'altro in un rapporto di sottomissione/dominazione e mi ecciti l'essere usata per questo.* Finito il gioco finisce tutto e soprattutto non É la normalità del nostro modo di vivere il sesso ma appunto una variabile che ha chiaro tutte le dinamiche per entrambi


secondo me questo NON è giocare a fare la puttana
temo che il problema sia che gli uomini, o alcuni uomini diciamo, hanno la strana idea che una vera puttana non veda l'ora di fare sesso con loro, infatti si sente dire: gode come una puttana
oppure forse credono supinamente agli annunci e  ai richiami delle puttane: vieni, scopami, etc., invece è solo "pubblicità"
almeno noi donne non cadiamo in questa falsità


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non c'è pagamento, inteso come faccio una cosa per averne in cambio un altra.
> 
> non ti faccio un pompino per farmi volere più bene. per intenderci. dentro o fuori dal matrimonio poco conta.
> 
> ...


vabbè ma allora si finge di giocare a una cosa che manco esiste nella realtà, e si usano le parole così a cazzo...
forse non riesco a spiegarmi, boh


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> dipende...quella distinzione ce l'abbiamo tutti...riguarda il potere....tanto che tutti si fa molta attenzione alla rispettabilità di noi stessi ai nostri propri occhi, no?
> 
> quindi abbiamo limiti soggettivi che poniamo all'altro e prima ancora a noi stessi.
> 
> ...


Tu riesci a farmi sentire che sono una donna semplice 
ti seguo e noto che c'è un mondo che non ho mai esplorato


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora si finge di giocare a una cosa che manco esiste nella realtà, e si usano le parole così a cazzo...
> forse non riesco a spiegarmi, boh


Io penso di averti capito
giocare alla puttana è giocare ad assumersi tutti i significati che l'immaginario collettivo da a quella parola
cose lontanissime dalla realtà della prostituzione
Sto pensando alle ragazze ribelli che si definiscono bitch

poi invece magari non ho capito


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora si finge di giocare a una cosa che manco esiste nella realtà, e si usano le parole così a cazzo...
> forse non riesco a spiegarmi, boh




come scrivevo più su, uscire dai condizionamenti diventa che dire puttana o tazzina è la stessa identica cosa. 

Il gioco riguarda il conoscere le contraddizioni, i condizionamenti, i tabù contenuti in certe immagini ( la puttana per esempio), maschili e femminili, e usarne il potere...uno sull'altro ma in condivisione...

scaricare il potere *dell'*imposizione e ricaricarlo sul giocare *col* potere dell'imposizione..che smette di essere tale, imposizione, a questo punto e diventa condivisione

hai ragione, il gioco non riguarda la puttana, ma l'immaginario che contiene e scatena quella parola...

ecco perchè continuo a parlare di farsa, spesso...spesso sono circhi questi giochi, vestitini comprati dai cinesi...e non lo dico con disprezzo, sono semplicemente diversi livelli di espressione della propria sessualità

ed ecco perchè dicevo che a me annoia...a me piace giocare a smontare i tabù...è più un gioco mentale che fisico...ed è un gioco di conoscenza del sè profondo, pulsioni, condizionamenti e tabù appunto..

mica a tutti deve piacere eh...

in questo senso non esiste giusto o sbagliato ma quello che funziona per ognuno

tenendo sempre ferma l'attenzione alla consapevolezza, all'intimità, alla cura e all'assenza di vessazione...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Io penso di averti capito
> giocare alla puttana è giocare ad assumersi tutti i significati che l'immaginario collettivo da a quella parola
> cose lontanissime dalla realtà della prostituzione*
> Sto pensando alle ragazze ribelli che si definiscono bitch
> ...


ecco, mi hai semplificata

per quanto riguarda invece il definirsi per ribellione...ecco, quello riguarda più una autovessazione..

assumersi i significati, significa non avere ribellione al significato e concedersi a se stesse...se c'è rivalsa, c'è ancora giudizio, e il gioco è già caduto e diventato altro...e di solito quell'altro è dolore inutile


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora si finge di giocare a una cosa che manco esiste nella realtà, e si usano le parole così a cazzo...
> forse non riesco a spiegarmi, boh


Nemmeno io riesco s spiegarmi probabilmente...


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io penso di averti capito
> giocare alla puttana è giocare ad assumersi tutti i significati che l'immaginario collettivo da a quella parola
> *cose lontanissime dalla realtà della prostituzione*
> Sto pensando alle ragazze ribelli che si definiscono bitch
> ...


anche secondo me:up:
quindi ritorno a dire che secondo me è giocare tipo a "fa' di me ciò che vuoi", che mi sembra molto diverso
oppure sono io che sono particolarmente noiosa


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io riesco s spiegarmi probabilmente...



secondo te le puttane godono con i clienti o fanno finta?

per dire che ho il forte sospetto che questa storia di fare la puttana per gioco sia una cazzata galattica che proviene solo dagli uomini (da certi uomini)...perchè le donne dovrebbero tipo adeguarsi?


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere a tutte e 3.
> Nei rapporto che ho di qualunque natura la base per me è il rispetto. Quindi evito qualunque situazione dove ci sono alte possibilità che qualcuno mi manchi di rispetto.
> Ora non faccio un pompino a uno che molto probabilmente vuole da me solo questo e poi sparisce perché mi sentirei usata e in quel momento non É la mia volontà. Quindi prima capisco cosa voglio e poi agisco. Questo mi impedisce di pentirmi perché appunto troverei ridicolo lamentarmi dopo di essere stata usata.
> Diverso è che in un rapporto di conoscenza, di complicità e di confidenza mi faccia "usare" per il piacere dell'altro in un rapporto di sottomissione/dominazione e mi ecciti l'essere usata per questo. Finito il gioco finisce tutto e soprattutto non É la normalità del nostro modo di vivere il sesso ma appunto una variabile che ha chiaro tutte le dinamiche per entrambi


io ti capisco invece. e bene.

non capisco il giocare come parentesi, ecco...però questo riguarda me, ognuno ha i suoi bisogni e penso siano tutti validi, condivisi o meno da me 

è la questione del definire puttana come questione umiliante, che non mi torna, come ti dicevo nell'altro post, questa invece proprio non la capisco.... 

per me dire puttana e dire tazzina è a stessa cosa, e se rivolgo quella parola a chi non la vede come me so benissimo che sto usando un potere contenuto in quella parola per toccare chi il gioco neanche lo conosce, e quindi uso un potere per fare male...io questo lo trovo una mancanza di rispetto..ma a me eh...che significa che IO quella parola non l'ho davvero scaricata dal giudizio e io sto facendo vessazione e non mi piaccio se faccio vessazione...riguarda l'onorabilità ai miei occhi non farne

la lamentela mi rompe i coglioni, ma è la lamentela e l'inconsapevolezza a rompermeli, non il fatto che penso che sia da puttana fare o non fare qualcosa...ed è su "lamentarsi" e "essere inconsapevole" che semmai rompo il cazzo...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> se lo guardi nei termini della trasgressione sono d'accordissimo...tanto che secondo è farsa quando risponde ad un bisogno di trasgressione...
> 
> giocare non è reagire al sistema..giocare è assumere il sistema, anche nelle sue contraddizioni e smontarle, liberandosene ed esprimendo il proprio desiderare anche nelle parti più nascoste e oscure..
> 
> ...


In questo contesto (sottolineato), dire "tazzina" è massimamente creativo; anzi, probabilmente in questo contesto nessuno dei due userebbe "puttana". Il motivo per cui non ho mai trovato eccitante, semmai deprimente, sentirmi chiamare "puttana" nel gioco sessuale è che è spersonalizzante, tutto il contrario dell'intimità, un vero manifesto del conformismo e della pochezza di chi avevo dinanzi; mai mi è venuto in mente di pensare alle vere, disgraziate puttane della realtà. Se stai esplorando una pulsione ancestrale maschile per la quale mi sottometti e affermi la tua potenza, e vuoi esprimere a parole quello che senti, usa altre parole.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me:up:
> quindi ritorno a dire che secondo me è giocare tipo a "fa' di me ciò che vuoi", che mi sembra molto diverso
> oppure sono io che sono particolarmente noiosa


free..un po' noiosa e crapona sì 

certo che è giocare a "fai di me ciò che vuoi" ma col carico di un immaginario collettivo legato a certe parole..le parole diventano strumenti in mano ai giocatori...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> dipende...quella distinzione ce l'abbiamo tutti...riguarda il potere....tanto che tutti si fa molta attenzione alla rispettabilità di noi stessi ai nostri propri occhi, no?
> 
> quindi abbiamo limiti soggettivi che poniamo all'altro e prima ancora a noi stessi.
> 
> ...



Appunto è riconoscimento di rapporti e relazioni.
Tra l'altro è sempre la donna a interpretare sposa o puttana, l'uomo resta se stesso che va con la sposa o con la puttana. Confermare questi ruoli e riferimenti mi fa orrore.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto è riconoscimento di rapporti e relazioni.
> Tra l'altro è sempre la donna a interpretare sposa o puttana, l'uomo resta se stesso che va con la sposa o con la puttana. Confermare questi ruoli e riferimenti mi fa orrore.


Se l'uomo resta se stesso è perché glielo permettiamo noi, eh...


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco, mi hai semplificata
> 
> per quanto riguarda invece il definirsi per ribellione...ecco, quello riguarda più una autovessazione..
> 
> assumersi i significati, significa non avere ribellione al significato e concedersi a se stesse...se c'è rivalsa, c'è ancora giudizio, e il gioco è già caduto e diventato altro...e di solito quell'altro è dolore inutile


Io trovo che la ragazzine che si definiscono "bitch" adottino un format per esprimere disagio, identificandosi in uno stereotipo mediatico confezionato
Qui più che auto vessazione vedo omologazione
appartenenza
Rebel riot e quant'altro
quando una ribellione dei ruoli entra in un cliché si svuota la carica sovversiva
Diventa un'adesione


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> come scrivevo più su, uscire dai condizionamenti diventa che dire puttana o tazzina è la stessa identica cosa.
> 
> Il gioco riguarda il conoscere le contraddizioni, i condizionamenti, i tabù contenuti in certe immagini ( la puttana per esempio), maschili e femminili, e usarne il potere...uno sull'altro ma in condivisione...
> 
> ...


ho evitato sino ad ora di affrontare il discorso del potere...
anche qui, ammetto di essere molto particolare, per via della mia vita un po' diversa dalle altre, comunque non riesco in nessun modo a mischiare il potere con il sesso, anzi mi sento di pari grado in modo naturale


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ti capisco invece. e bene.
> 
> non capisco il giocare come parentesi, ecco...però questo riguarda me, ognuno ha i suoi bisogni e penso siano tutti validi, condivisi o meno da me
> 
> ...


Anche s me è il lamentarsi e l'essere inconsapevole che rompe il cazxo. Soprattutto se hai più di 15 anni. Ognuno agisce come crede ma poi subisce anche le conseguenze senza versare lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In questo contesto (sottolineato), dire "tazzina" è massimamente creativo; anzi, probabilmente in questo contesto nessuno dei due userebbe "puttana". Il motivo per cui non ho mai trovato eccitante, semmai deprimente, sentirmi chiamare "puttana" nel gioco sessuale è che è spersonalizzante, tutto il contrario dell'intimità, un vero manifesto del conformismo e della pochezza di chi avevo dinanzi; mai mi è venuto in mente di pensare alle vere, disgraziate puttane della realtà. Se stai esplorando una pulsione ancestrale maschile per la quale mi sottometti e affermi la tua potenza, e vuoi esprimere a parole quello che senti, usa altre parole.


sono d'accordo..infatti dicevo qualche post fa che puttana per me è piuttosto noioso..ma poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti...tanti non lo trovano spersonalizzante...

penso dipenda da come si gioca con le parole....

personalmente trovo molto più eccitante andare a esplorare le pulsioni maschili e femminili in termini di potenza, reciproca fra l'altro...giocare con la mente...fondamentalmente e il corpo diventa portale per altre regioni del sè...e lì ci si va tenendosi per mano

che sottomettere non è potere di chi sottomette ma potere di chi concede la propria sottomissione...per dire

è il gioco col potere che scorre fra maschio e femmina ad essere nutriente per il desiderio, nel riconoscimento ognuno di sè..secondo me

poi ci sono diversi livelli di gioco...a ognuno il suo...

io continuo a ribadire che, nella consapevolezza dei propri limiti e in condivisione con l'altro, non esiste giusto o sbagliato ma esiste ciò che funziona e rappresenta cura, intimità ,Conoscenza, di sè innanzitutto


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche s me è il lamentarsi e l'essere inconsapevole che rompe il cazxo. Soprattutto se hai più di 15 anni. Ognuno agisce come crede ma poi subisce anche le conseguenze senza versare lacrime di coccodrillo.


Sì, sono d'accordo con questo. Ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità...

però in tutto questo il "ti fai trattare da puttana" non ha senso allora...

no?


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> free..un po' noiosa e crapona sì
> 
> certo che è giocare a "fai di me ciò che vuoi" ma col carico di un immaginario collettivo legato a certe parole..le parole diventano strumenti in mano ai giocatori...


allora dipende dal giocatore: a me non viene nemmeno in mente di appellarlo puttano e mi aspetto altrettanto
del resto non posso certo lamentarmi, non mi è mai capitato


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io trovo che la ragazzine che si definiscono "bitch" adottino un format per esprimere disagio, identificandosi in uno stereotipo mediatico confezionato
> Qui più che auto vessazione vedo omologazione
> appartenenza
> Rebel riot e quant'altro
> ...


sì, c'erano anche le magliette con scritto: le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto
secondo me a volte ci si crogiola in queste cazzate


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo con questo. Ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità...
> 
> però in tutto questo il "ti fai trattare da puttana" non ha senso allora...
> 
> no?


già:up:


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto è riconoscimento di rapporti e relazioni.
> Tra l'altro è sempre la donna a interpretare sposa o puttana, l'uomo resta se stesso che va con la sposa o con la puttana. Confermare questi ruoli e riferimenti mi fa orrore.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Se l'uomo resta se stesso è perché glielo permettiamo noi, eh...


e sono d'accordo io....

però se questo gioco viene usato, significa che risponde a dei bisogni....e viene usato e non poco...

e mi vien da dire che fa male ad entrambi...che anche gli uomini hanno i loro condizionamenti...e quelli intelligenti, pochi, si pongono il problema dell'avere la necessità di entrare in quei ruoli per definire se stessi attraverso la definizione di una donna...qualunque termine venga usato...

io penso che attraversare quelle parole, smontarle e andare oltre sia un percorso di intimità e conoscenza e nutrimento del desiderio...attraversarle, non legarcisi...

e anche educazione reciproca all'essere maschile e femminile in una relazione

io penso, come donna, di essere UNA...non tollero e rigetto che mi venga dato un ruolo con l'intento di incasellarmi. 

Un uomo intelligente, intelligente emotivamente intendo, non ha bisogno di mettermi in un ruolo per rassicurare se stesso (e viceversa io non ho bisogno di mettere lui)...un uomo che mi vuole, per quanto mi riguarda mi deve volere tutta e deve anche sapere giocare con i ruoli senza rimanerci invischiato...

E tutta io sono tante, multisfaccettata e variabile...intimità con me è prendere tutte, insieme o alternativamente, e intimità per me è poter fare altrettanto con lui....

che anche gli uomini che fanno i proteggenti, che si svendono per principi o uomini tutti d'un pezzo o machi e potenti...mi annoiano profondamente....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, c'erano anche le magliette con scritto: le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto
> secondo me a volte ci si crogiola in queste cazzate


È sempre riconoscimento di ruoli e scegliere di assumerne uno, subalterno come l'altro, perché lo si vuole immaginare più potente e libero.

Ma all'interno di quel quadro di riferimento non c'è libertà e non c'è riconoscimento dell'individualità né della donna né dell'uomo.

Non dubito che ci sia chi ha dentro di sé quell'immaginario e abbia bisogno di esplorarlo per padroneggiarlo.
Che poi chissà che cosa farà sta benedetta puttana?! :carneval:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Mi è piaciuta la risposta*



ipazia ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo io....
> 
> però se questo gioco viene usato, significa che risponde a dei bisogni....e viene usato e non poco...
> 
> ...


Molto saggia ... ovviamente da unica donna ammessa ad insegnare nel tempio.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È sempre riconoscimento di ruoli e scegliere di assumerne uno, subalterno come l'altro, perché lo si vuole immaginare più potente e libero.
> 
> Ma all'interno di quel quadro di riferimento non c'è libertà e non c'è riconoscimento dell'individualità né della donna né dell'uomo.
> 
> ...


temo che la puttana goda...
noto che nessuno desidera approfondire questo argomento


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo con questo. Ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità...
> 
> però in tutto questo il "ti fai trattare da puttana" non ha senso allora...
> 
> no?


Invece ha senso.
Come ha senso dire che c'è chi si fa trattare da schiavo, anche se la schiavitù formalmente non c'è più.
Ognuno si pone da sé in ruoli di uno schema relazionale di potere.

È come chi dice che non c'è differenza tra essere sposati o no e poi evidenzia che non è sposato.


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece ha senso.
> Come ha senso dire che c'è chi si fa trattare da schiavo, anche se la schiavitù formalmente non c'è più.
> Ognuno si pone da sé in ruoli di uno schema relazionale di potere.
> 
> È come chi dice che non c'è differenza tra essere sposati o no e poi evidenzia che non è sposato.


ma allora non puoi consigliare di giocare a fare la puttana
o meglio, puoi ma ti contraddici, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo io....
> 
> però se questo gioco viene usato, significa che risponde a dei bisogni....e viene usato e non poco...
> 
> ...


Quoto
Intendevo questo per gioco


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora dipende dal giocatore: a me non viene nemmeno in mente di appellarlo puttano e mi aspetto altrettanto
> del resto non posso certo lamentarmi, non mi è mai capitato





Brunetta ha detto:


> È sempre riconoscimento di ruoli e scegliere di assumerne uno, subalterno come l'altro, perché lo si vuole immaginare più potente e libero.
> 
> Ma all'interno di quel quadro di riferimento non c'è libertà e non c'è riconoscimento dell'individualità né della donna né dell'uomo.
> 
> ...


sì...dipende dai giocatori...

l'appellare...dal mio punto di vista è farsa, ricerca di rassicurazione nell'agito sessuale, ricerca di conferma di un essere che non c'è...ma è il mio sentire ovviamente...non penso sia generalizzabile

se un uomo mentre fa sesso con me mi chiamasse puttana, mi farebbe scoppiare a ridere a dire il vero...sarebbe tutto fuorchè un giocatore adatto a me...e per quanto io possa provare una sorta di tenerezza per la debolezza che esprime in quell'esposizione di potere tutto verbale, lo escluderei dal mio letto...che di maternage non ne ho voglia...

la questione della puttana è l'immaginario che riguarda la sottomissione, l'essere al servizio di...anche negli agiti...

che possono andare dal fare un pompino fino al sadomasochismo morale e/o fisico...

dipende dai livelli di gioco...e il livello di gioco dipende dall'esplorazione degli immaginari...

ecco perchè batto sulla consapevolezza di sè...sulla consapevolezza dei tabù, sulla consapevolezza del proprio desiderare...

una puttana è quella figura che si mette A servizio...in termini di fantasie e di agiti il campo è vastissimo...

e sono d'accordo brunetta, il quadro serve conoscerlo, smontarlo e giocare coi pezzetti che si scelgono insieme...

se il gioco diventa un gioco di identificazione in parti e ruoli che non si è in grado di integrare nel proprio sè e in condivisione con l'altro, e allora si ha la necessità di metterle fuori, allora non è più gioco ma questione di cui aver cura...che finisce in vessazione...e la vessazione spesso va di pari passo con manipolazione

sia al maschile che al femminile

(donne che fanno pompini cercando amore e uomini che per sentirsi potenti devono umiliare)


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo che la puttana goda...
> noto che nessuno desidera approfondire questo argomento


Questo comporterebbe tutta una serie di questioni relative al piacere che non ho tempo di scandagliare, ma ancora più assurde.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece ha senso.
> Come ha senso dire che c'è chi si fa trattare da schiavo, anche se la schiavitù formalmente non c'è più.
> Ognuno si pone da sé in ruoli di uno schema relazionale di potere.
> 
> È come chi dice che non c'è differenza tra essere sposati o no e poi evidenzia che non è sposato.


Se sei libera dalle accezioni del "puttana" (positive e negative), e puttana allora equivale a tazzina, che senso ha dire ad una che si lamenta di aver fatto un pompino cercando però riconoscimento 

"eh, ma ti sei fatta trattare da tazzina però eh!!" ?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, c'erano anche le magliette con scritto: le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto
> secondo me a volte ci si crogiola in queste cazzate


ahahah, io l'avevooooo!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì...dipende dai giocatori...
> 
> l'appellare...dal mio punto di vista è farsa, ricerca di rassicurazione nell'agito sessuale, ricerca di conferma di un essere che non c'è...ma è il mio sentire ovviamente...non penso sia generalizzabile
> 
> ...


Quoto quasi tutti
A me certo termini non fanno ridere


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo che la puttana goda...
> noto che nessuno desidera approfondire questo argomento


la puttana gode unicamente per se stessa...e non per altro...

è interessantissima la suddivisione greca dei diversi tipi di puttane...socrate mi pare si sposò con una etera...

E hai centrato un punto del condizionamento, che non è lontanissimo il tempo in cui godere per una donna doveva dipendere dall'uomo....

ricordate la teoria freudiana per cui una donna matura ha solo orgasmi vaginali e dati dalla penetrazione, mentre l'orgasmo clitorideo, e la masturbazione (oddio!!!) erano tipici di donne isteriche?

risuonano ancora questi echi eh....

tanto che se una fa un pompino ad uno sconosciuto perchè semplicemente ha voglia di fare un pompino e gode in se stessa del farlo...come viene appellata? (anche dalle donne)

sto provocando un po' eh....nessun intento polemico


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> se un uomo mentre fa sesso con me mi chiamasse puttana, mi farebbe scoppiare a ridere a dire il vero...sarebbe tutto fuorchè un giocatore adatto a me...e per quanto io possa provare una sorta di tenerezza per la debolezza che esprime in quell'esposizione di potere tutto verbale, lo escluderei dal mio letto...che di maternage non ne ho voglia...


Maternage, perfetto. Infatti questi giochi scemi piacciono a maschi che hanno grandi e irrisolti problemi con il materno.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Che donna*



ipazia ha detto:


> la puttana gode unicamente per se stessa...e non per altro...
> 
> è interessantissima la suddivisione greca dei diversi tipi di puttane...socrate mi pare si sposò con una etera...
> 
> ...


Pericolosa ... troppo intelligente. Pure provocatrice  ... difficile da gestire.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutti
> A me certo termini non fanno ridere


A me fa ridere perchè dover usare la parola per me è sintomo di ricerca di rassicurazione...

e un uomo che ha bisogno di quel genere di conferma della sua potenza e del suo ruolo attraverso il darmene uno è fragile per me...

e non come giudizio...è proprio troppo fragile per avere a che fare con me...

i ruoli a me piace giocarli tutti insieme e contemporaneamente, e le parole che definiscono disturbano il fluire...

però, come ti dicevo, per me non sono parentesi, per me è espressione di me..e questa è una differenza fondamentale


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...socrate mi pare si sposò con una etera...


Mi pare fosse Pericle che portava ai simposi la sua etera. Comunque, la sessualità greco-romana ha tantissimo da insegnarci, nel senso che a conoscerla si vede bene come una marea di cose che noi riteniamo riprovevoli e disgustose in un altro quadro culturale siano state normali. E dà da pensare.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi pare fosse Pericle che portava ai simposi la sua etera. Comunque, la sessualità greco-romana ha tantissimo da insegnarci, nel senso che a conoscerla si vede bene come una marea di cose che noi riteniamo riprovevoli e disgustose in un altro quadro culturale siano state normali. E dà da pensare.


Anche Pericle sì...

ma erano etere...è una differenza fondamentale anche per quei tempi...

E sono d'accordo, anche se io preferisco quella greca, quella romana mi sembra già più "sporca" e condizionata da tabù, o forse i loro tabù mi fanno ancora incazzare

...in fondo buona parte della nostra cultura viene anche da lì..non conoscere mi sembra peccato


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Pericolosa ... troppo intelligente. Pure provocatrice  ... difficile da gestire.


Grazie

ma io non sono da gestire...non è uno dei permessi che concedo 

preferisco accompagnarmi, e lasciarmi accompagnare, con chi ritengo "degno"...in termini di ricerca di Conoscenza ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me fa ridere perchè dover usare la parola per me è sintomo di ricerca di rassicurazione...
> 
> e un uomo che ha bisogno di quel genere di conferma della sua potenza e del suo ruolo attraverso il darmene uno è fragile per me...
> 
> ...


Pensa che io la interpreto che la dice oltre che per lui per eccitare me sapendo che piace a me.
Ripeto che deve essere occasionale e non l'unico modo per eccitarsi o vivere il sesso perché altrimenti ci sono davvero problematiche da risolvere. Semplicemente una variante. L'essere in quel momento una sua proprietà eccita lui per questo e anche me. Condivisione appunto. 
Sul fare un pompino a uno sconosciuto non fa di te (generico) una puttana se lo fai perché ti piace e di va di farlo. Fa di te una donna usata nel momento in cui invece fai quel pompino perché ti aspetti altro e non lo ottieni. E allora ti fai trattare da puttana non volendolo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Maternage, perfetto. Infatti questi giochi scemi piacciono a maschi che hanno grandi e irrisolti problemi con il materno.


Anche alle femmine eh...

Si gioca in due...

Poi..io credo davvero che sia questione di bisogni soggettivi...penso che ognuno possa esprimere la sua sessualità come più gli aggrada...

Io in quel modo non riesco proprio...sono bisogni miei...

non riuscirei ad esprimerla neanche in altri modi la mia sessualità...non riesco per esempio a stare rinchiusa (per la mia percezione) nel ruolo della sposa che si dedica alla famiglia e al lavoro...ho fatto un disastro quando ci ho provato...

sono proprio bisogni miei, di espressione mia


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> la puttana gode unicamente per se stessa...e non per altro...
> 
> è interessantissima la suddivisione greca dei diversi tipi di puttane...socrate mi pare si sposò con una etera...
> 
> ...


non so cosa ho centrato
io intendevo dire che temo che gli uomini (o alcuni uomini) ritengano che i clienti fanno godere le puttane, e infatti abbiamo la locuzione godi puttana, o come una puttana etc., e poi parte tutto l'immaginario, a cascata
PERCHè MAI DOBBIAMO ADEGUARCI A UNA SIMILE CAZZATA??
chiedo, illuminatemi


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io la interpreto che la dice oltre che per lui per eccitare me sapendo che piace a me.
> Ripeto che deve essere occasionale e non l'unico modo per eccitarsi o vivere il sesso perché altrimenti ci sono davvero problematiche da risolvere. Semplicemente una variante. L'essere in quel momento una sua proprietà eccita lui per questo e anche me. Condivisione appunto.
> Sul fare un pompino a uno sconosciuto non fa di te (generico) una puttana se lo fai perché ti piace e di va di farlo. Fa di te una donna usata nel momento in cui invece fai quel pompino perché ti aspetti altro e non lo ottieni. E allora ti fai trattare da puttana non volendolo.


Proprietà mi da i brividi farfie....brividi blu....non mi piace quello che gira dietro, neanche per gioco...

IO concedo...e gioco il mio potere...nessuno può sottomettermi se io non lo concedo...per esempio...

E' pari il giocare in termini di potere...anche se si esplica in diverse posizioni e in diverse nature...

Proprietà mi fa venire in mente una casa, un macchina....brrrr....

Io concedo il DONO di me a chi ritengo degno di maneggiarlo con estrema cura, come l'essenza preziosa che è...

Sul pompino...non è l'altro che ti usa, sei tu (generico) che non sai cosa stai facendo....sono proprio livelli completamente diversi...in cui l'essere o non essere definita puttana, se non come giudizio di valore, non ha spazio....

Non è il decidere di farti mettere in un ruolo e farti trattare secondo ciò che il copione di quel ruolo recita, che libera dal giudizio....

che, rimanendo nel giudizio di quel ruolo, non è scegliendo di essere puttana che smetti di essere puttana...

E' capendo di essere una Donna che può fare del proprio corpo e del proprio piacere ciò che risponde a se stessa e solo a se stessa, che fa uscire per direttissima dai condizionamenti e dai giudizi di valore legati alla parola...

Ed è qui che puttana diventa tazzina...e fa ridere...in questi termini...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Proprietà mi da i brividi farfie....brividi blu....non mi piace quello che gira dietro, neanche per gioco...
> 
> IO concedo...e gioco il mio potere...nessuno può sottomettermi se io non lo concedo...per esempio...
> 
> ...


Infatti io non sono di proprietà di nessuno e altro che brividi mi mette la sola idea. 
Mi sembra scontato che sono io che in quel ambito in quel momento di "concedo" per il piacere di entrambi e a dirla tutta in maggior parte per il mio di considerarmi una cosa tua al punto che sei libero di fare fi me ciò che vuoi. 
E lo faccio perché sono certa che il tuo far di me ciò che vuoi mi farà provare solo piacere e nemmeno un briciolo di fastidio paura o non so se che altro. 
Sul pompino credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche alle femmine eh...
> 
> Si gioca in due...
> 
> ...


Ma  il ruolo lo decide la coppia
non è per forza adesione ad un ruolo definito dalla società , ad un archetipo
a volte vi si scivola
se vi si scivola insieme vabbé 
se vi scivola solo uno dei due è disastro
ma tu (Ipazia, Ecate, Brunetta, Free...) sei sempre la bizzarra e unica persona che lui ha conosciuto e apprezzato e che ama... E viceversa
nel disconoscimento nascono i problemi


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so cosa ho centrato
> io intendevo dire che temo che gli uomini (o alcuni uomini) ritengano che i clienti fanno godere le puttane, e infatti abbiamo la locuzione godi puttana, o come una puttana etc., e poi parte tutto l'immaginario, a cascata
> PERCHè MAI DOBBIAMO ADEGUARCI A UNA SIMILE CAZZATA??
> chiedo, illuminatemi


messa in questi termini, ma bisognerebbe chiedere agli uomini se davvero credono di far godere una donna che gliela sta dando a tempo e per lavoro, spesso imposto, io non penso che il godere c'entri....ma serve la loro conferma 

io penso che il godere degli uomini che hanno bisogno di pagare per poter scopare riguardi più un'espressione di potenza, anche riguardante l'uso del denaro...credo che gli interessi molto poco se lei gode o meno...e credo che neanche se ne accorgano se gode o meno...

la questione dell'immaginario riguarda il dominio del piacere di una donna...che non è solo darle il piacere ma anche toglierglielo....

e la politica maschile riguardo il piacere femminile non è che non abbia fatto niente a riguardo negli anni passati eh....

il rovescio della medaglia del voler controllare il piacere femminile è essere finiti, come uomini, a perdere il controllo della propria potenza non appena le donne hanno ripreso ad affermarsi come individui in grado di avere piacere a prescindere dall'uomo...e scegliendo si l'uomo con cui averlo...

una delle spinte alla violenza, non a caso riguarda anche l'imposizione della propria potenza maschile quando non è riconosciuta di default...e non parlo di violenza sessuale, ma anche domestica

"ah, brutta puttana, mi rompi i coglioni? mi dici che non sono adeguato come maschio? e io ti picchio...puttana"


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma  il ruolo lo decide la coppia
> non è per forza adesione ad un ruolo definito dalla società , ad un archetipo
> a volte vi si scivola
> se vi si scivola insieme vabbé
> ...


Sono d'accordo che lo PUO' decidere la coppia, se entrambi sanno quello che stanno facendo....

Ma non sempre è così...

E non si può non aderire gli archetipi...suonano dentro di noi, anche se li ignoriamo....

E per quanto riguarda il conoscere...il conoscere dipende da quanto si fa vedere, da quanto si riesce a mostrare, da quanto l'altro vede e da quanto l'altro mostra....non lo trovo tanto automatico sai...

nn penso sia il disconiscimento, non soltanto....a volte semplicemente non si sa e non si riesce a seguirsi nel sapere....

Marisol ha scoperto parti che non sapeva..e adesso non ne esce...che col marito il ruolo in cui è stata non le basta più...e sta andando fuori a cercare liberazione...e non è il ruolo col marito che non le basta, l'espressione di quel ruolo, è che lei è anche altro che quel ruolo non include...e si ritrova a scivolare senza sapere che fare...

In questi termini parlo di rimanere chiusi....e non è detto che l'uscire di uno coincida col desiderio dell'altro...il mio ex, quando gli ho presentato le parti di me che stavo scoprendo è semplicemente saltato in aria, non le voleva, non solo non le riconosceva...non le voleva proprio...non appartenevano all'immaginario che lui aveva per se stesso con una donna, e non POTEVA, proprio non poteva includerle...

non a caso ha provato lui a sopprimerle e io a imporle...bella dinamichina eh?...nessuno dei due poteva mollare, avrebbe significato tradire se stessi...


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> messa in questi termini, ma bisognerebbe chiedere agli uomini se davvero credono di far godere una donna che gliela sta dando a tempo e per lavoro, spesso imposto, io non penso che il godere c'entri....ma serve la loro conferma
> 
> io penso che il godere degli uomini che hanno bisogno di pagare per poter scopare riguardi più un'espressione di potenza, anche riguardante l'uso del denaro...credo che gli interessi molto poco se lei gode o meno...e credo che neanche se ne accorgano se gode o meno...
> 
> ...


vero, e infatti non mi pare proprio il caso di peggiorare le cose adeguandosi (noi donne, dico)
e giustamente ci metti anche la violenza, col contorno di parole usate
e allora non sarebbe meglio spazzare via questi dinosauri, una volta per tutte? almeno cominciare noi donne...altrochè che figata essere trattata da puttana!
ma per cortesia, ebbasta


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che lo PUO' decidere la coppia, se entrambi sanno quello che stanno facendo....
> 
> Ma non sempre è così...
> 
> ...


Gli archetipi risuonano dentro di noi ma ora sono stratificati, si incastrano, si compenetrano, si includono e si distinguono perché oggi più che mai la cultura di massa è stratificata e l'immaginario collettivo è caleidoscopico
esistono infinite subculture e a tutte in diverso grado partecipiamo 
per quanto riguarda il conoscere, concordo con te, nel post precedente ho fatto l'errore di estendere a voi il mio percorso personale, ma la tua visione per marisol è senz'altro più calzante della mia


----------



## Ecate (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che lo PUO' decidere la coppia, se entrambi sanno quello che stanno facendo....
> 
> Ma non sempre è così...
> 
> ...


Sì, questa è una cosa molto importante e se non c'è riconoscimento reciproco la coppia DEVE saltare in aria
sei strafiga


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, e infatti non mi pare proprio il caso di peggiorare le cose adeguandosi (noi donne, dico)
> e giustamente ci metti anche la violenza, col contorno di parole usate
> e allora non sarebbe meglio spazzare via questi dinosauri, una volta per tutte? almeno cominciare noi donne...altrochè che figata essere trattata da puttana!
> ma per cortesia, ebbasta



E guarda che ti ho capita free...

posso anche in parte essere d'accordo...

io però sono dell'idea che l'unico modo per spazzare via i dinosauri sia mettersi a guardare bene e vedere che sono estinti...

puttana è una parola che colpisce ancora tantissimo...giocarci è un modo per depotenziarla...se fatto sapendo di farlo e non per rimarcare la dinamica di possesso che ci sta dentro...qui casca l'asino secondo me...

Le etere greche, per esempio, noi le chiameremmo puttane...ma erano Donne libere, che rispondevano solo a se stesse e coltivavano conoscenza, con o senza uomini...non avevano bisogno di un uomo per definirsi donne, nè di un maschio per definirsi femmine...complete in se stesse...un uomo veniva dopo...

ed era pari per dignità...ma riconosciuto nel suo essere maschio, con peculiarità maschili...

non completamento di sè. quindi. 

In questi termini, se mi danno della puttana mi fanno un complimento (scherzo, un po')


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti io non sono di proprietà di nessuno e altro che brividi mi mette la sola idea.
> Mi sembra scontato che sono io che in quel ambito in quel momento di "concedo" per il piacere di entrambi e a dirla tutta in maggior parte per il mio di considerarmi una cosa tua al punto che sei libero di fare fi me ciò che vuoi.
> E lo faccio perché sono certa che il tuo far di me ciò che vuoi mi farà provare solo piacere e nemmeno un briciolo di fastidio paura o non so se che altro.
> Sul pompino credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


E' proprio il fatto che un uomo abbia bisogno di sentirmi SUA per proprietà che me lo fa vedere debole e inaffidabile...

IO concedo. E Lui lo deve sapere bene. Come Lui concede a me. Bidirezionale. Ci doniamo. Non ci possediamo. 

E non per paura. Ma si fa male se non lo sa. Perchè se viene a cercare rassicurazione della sua potenza di accettare la mia concessione nell'appropriarsi di me, anche solo per gioco è lui che è in difficoltà con la sua potenza. E con l'espressione di sè.

Ma ripeto..io la vedo così...un uomo che mi dice sei mia, mi farebbe ridere come uno che mi dice puttana...lo considererei davvero molto fragile...e bisognoso di consolazione attraverso me...e io, come dicevo, maternage non ne ho voglia...io voglio un uomo che mi desidera libera e intera...

Io vedo la forza di un uomo nel saper accettare il mio donarmi, nel modo che più piace ad entrambi, senza stringere la mano sul volermi possedere...questo genere di costrizione mi sa di paura e di ricerca di conferma...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, questa è una cosa molto importante e se non c'è riconoscimento reciproco la coppia DEVE saltare in aria
> *sei strafiga*


...lui non era molto d'accordo


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Gli archetipi risuonano dentro di noi ma ora sono stratificati, si incastrano, si compenetrano, si includono e si distinguono perché oggi più che mai la cultura di massa è stratificata e l'immaginario collettivo è caleidoscopico
> esistono infinite subculture e a tutte in diverso grado partecipiamo *
> per quanto riguarda il conoscere, concordo con te, nel post precedente ho fatto l'errore di estendere a voi il mio percorso personale, ma la tua visione per marisol è senz'altro più calzante della mia


Sono d'accordo...e trovo molto affascinante andare a viaggiarci in mezzo...farlo con uomo che ha lo stesso desiderio è ancora meglio...ma non necessario, mi sto rendendo conto...sono spesso spaventati dal farlo gli uomini


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sei libera dalle accezioni del "puttana" (positive e negative), e puttana allora equivale a tazzina, che senso ha dire ad una che si lamenta di aver fatto un pompino cercando però riconoscimento
> 
> "eh, ma ti sei fatta trattare da tazzina però eh!!" ?



Ha senso perché lei si è posta in quel quadro. Così come ha senso dire a qualcuno di non accettare di farsi trattare da schiavo.

Sulla visibilità del desiderio e del piacere maschile e sull'invisibilità del desiderio e del piacere femminile e sui gesti che li rendono visibile e come questi aspetti misteriosi, occulti, simulabili mettano in crisi l'uomo (e alcune donne) ci sarebbe da scrivere un saggio.
Evidentemente  per molti e molte restano ancora gli stereotipi legati all'immaginario del bordello a rappresentare desiderio e piacere femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma  il ruolo lo decide la coppia
> non è per forza adesione ad un ruolo definito dalla società , ad un archetipo
> a volte vi si scivola
> se vi si scivola insieme vabbé
> ...


Per me hai toccato il punto fondamentale del riconoscimento e disconoscimento.
Se io, tu dobbiamo essere altro qualcosa si è rotto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> ma io non sono da gestire...non è uno dei permessi che concedo
> 
> preferisco accompagnarmi, e lasciarmi accompagnare, con chi ritengo "degno"...in termini di ricerca di Conoscenza ovviamente


Era simpaticamente ironia


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Non  esageriamo. Ha incontrato uno che le piace. Se una non è una fortunata  a cui piacciono tanti uomini è una cosa abbastanza destabilizzante. 





ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che lo PUO' decidere la coppia, se entrambi sanno quello che stanno facendo....
> 
> Ma non sempre è così...
> 
> ...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha senso perché lei si è posta in quel quadro. Così come ha senso dire a qualcuno di non accettare di farsi trattare da schiavo.
> 
> Sulla visibilità del desiderio e del piacere maschile e sull'invisibilità del desiderio e del piacere femminile e sui gesti che li rendono visibile e come questi aspetti misteriosi, occulti, simulabili mettano in crisi l'uomo (e alcune donne) ci sarebbe da scrivere un saggio.
> Evidentemente  per molti e molte restano ancora gli stereotipi legati all'immaginario del bordello a rappresentare desiderio e piacere femminile.


Ho capito adesso quello che intendi. 

Non giocando lei rientra nel sistema che definisce puttane quelle che fanno pompini cercando amore.

Il concetto l'ho capito. 

Detto questo, io non riesco ad utilizzare la sessualità per esprimere opinioni sull'altro. E non mi piace tendenzialmente esprimere pareri sull'altro e preferisco concentrarmi sul suo fare. 

Fra l'altro, usare la sessualità per dare giudizi su un fare e poi sull'essere di chi fa, è uno dei meccanismi che ha usato il potere quando ha iniziato a usare proprio la sessualità per controllare gli individui. 

E dicendo cosa va bene e cosa no.

Fino a non molti anni fa, mastrurbarsi era male...e ancora adesso la masturbazione femminile è un quasi tabù...per esempio...

Sul resto sì..si potrebbero scrivere trattati


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Era simpaticamente ironia


uh...non l'avevo capito...io non capisco l'ironia 

hai parlato da solo praticamente, mi dispiace...non era mia intenzione...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non  esageriamo. Ha incontrato uno che le piace. Se una non è una fortunata  a cui piacciono tanti uomini è una cosa abbastanza destabilizzante.


Ha scritto marisol che con questo, l'immaginario di questo scopre desideri e modi che non sapeva...a lei mi fermo...

di base leggo che col marito quella parte non emerge...che lo seduce e poi piomba a scrivere appena finita l'opera..personalmente lo trovo molto triste...

se poi con una scopata risolve, io non sono che contenta per lei, ma ad essere sincera io non credo risolverà, anzi...

però le crisi fanno bene, se le si assume

e di nuovo il giusto e lo sbagliato decadono, e vale quello che funziona...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' proprio il fatto che un uomo abbia bisogno di sentirmi SUA per proprietà che me lo fa vedere debole e inaffidabile...
> 
> IO concedo. E Lui lo deve sapere bene. Come Lui concede a me. Bidirezionale. Ci doniamo. Non ci possediamo.
> 
> ...


Io credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Perché se vivessi l'essere mia o il puttans come un sentire vero scapperei anche io.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai toccato il punto fondamentale del riconoscimento e disconoscimento.
> Se io, tu dobbiamo essere altro qualcosa si è rotto.


Concordo. Infatti io non sto parlando di essere altro. E soprattutto non "dobbiamo" perché questo presume che se non siamo altro non ci piacciamp


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Perché se vivessi l'essere mia o il puttans come un sentire vero scapperei anche io.


Beh...ma non sentirlo vero però allora a cosa ti serve?

Io gioco...ma quello che metto in gioco è vero...e ne richiedo estrema Cura e Rispetto...

Un uomo per finta non mi serve a niente...non sarei neanche attratta a dirti il vero...non in questi termini

Ci giocavo con quegli uomini lì, ma era il tempo in cui li disprezzavo anche per la loro debolezza...e non erano uomini che volevo tenermi vicini per condividere intimità e confidenza...erano passatempi...in chiarezza ovviamente

Ho sempre scelto uomini che giocano davvero, non per finta, da tenermi vicini e con cui avere intimità e confidenza...non è qualcosa che concedo a chiunque, anzi, la concedo a molto pochi


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai toccato il punto fondamentale del riconoscimento e disconoscimento.
> Se io, tu dobbiamo essere altro qualcosa si è rotto.


Sono d'accordo...e il punto, di nuovo, riguarda l'essere consapevoli di chi si è, senza affidarsi a ruoli predefiniti per trovare identità


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...ma non sentirlo vero però allora a cosa ti serve?
> 
> Io gioco...ma quello che metto in gioco è vero...e ne richiedo estrema Cura e Rispetto...
> 
> ...


Perchè il dirmi che sono sua mentre scopa con me É dirmi appunto che in quel momento sono nelle sue mani. È questo mi piace. Non sono sua nella vita di tutti i giorni e non sono magari sua la prossima volta che scopiamo. Ma lui diventa mio o altro che ne so. 
Distinguo il sesso e quello che accade nel sesso dal rapporto di tutti i giorni e sto con un uomo che capisce tutto questo o manco inizio a farci sesso, figurati a giocare. 
Gioco con chi ha ben chiaro quel gioco perché mi conosce e molto bene e sa e so dove arrivare e dove fermarsi. Lo sa e lo so in linea generale prima ancora di finirci a letto. Poi possiamo smussare gli angoli o approfondire delle dinamiche ma il "grosso" É chiaro da prima


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè il dirmi che sono sua mentre scopa con me É dirmi appunto che in quel momento sono nelle sue mani. È questo mi piace. Non sono sua nella vita di tutti i giorni e non sono magari sua la prossima volta che scopiamo. Ma lui diventa mio o altro che ne so.
> Distinguo il sesso e quello che accade nel sesso dal rapporto di tutti i giorni e sto con un uomo che capisce tutto questo o manco inizio a farci sesso, figurati a giocare.
> Gioco con chi ha ben chiaro quel gioco perché mi conosce e molto bene e sa e so dove arrivare e dove fermarsi. Lo sa e lo so in linea generale prima ancora di finirci a letto. Poi possiamo smussare gli angoli o approfondire delle dinamiche ma il "grosso" É chiaro da prima


Ho capito adesso....

E' la questione della parentesi...

Sono sessioni di gioco. Ho capito adesso. 

Per me la cosa è più profonda, e riguarda ciò che sono...quindi è un percorso che condivido ogni giorno, con me stessa innanzitutto


----------



## Fantastica (8 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito adesso....
> 
> E' la questione della parentesi...
> 
> ...


Anche per me vale questo. Il sesso è me, al pari di tutto il resto, forse però un po' di più di tutto il resto, nel senso che solo il sesso, per me, ha il carattere dello svelamento totale.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche per me vale questo. Il sesso è me, al pari di tutto il resto, forse però un po' di più di tutto il resto, nel senso che solo il sesso, per me, ha il carattere dello svelamento totale.


Sì...è un canale che porta in posti dove nient'altro può portare..ad essere in due ad andarci...

Credo che la sessualità sia il posto più profondo di espressione del sè


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

**



ipazia ha detto:


> uh...non l'avevo capito...io non capisco l'ironia
> 
> hai parlato da solo praticamente, mi dispiace...non era mia intenzione...


----------



## marisol (8 Novembre 2015)

Io non mi inoltro nella disamina e nell'analisi del gioco di ruolo. Ho estrappolato dai post ciò che può Andare bene x me in questa situazione nel rapporto che ho io con mio marito. 
Soni d'accordo che giocare serva, anche se qualcuno dice il contrario pur senza conoscendoci direttamente, abbiamo abbastanza confidenza per poterlo fare. 
Poi se esaminiamo il particolare non rientra nell'immaginario mio e di mio marito giocare alla puttana ... 
Ho già qualche altra idea. 
Per quanto concerne l'altro tizio tutto tace su tutti i fronti. Ovvero siamo sempre alle solite 2 segnali in netto contrasto fra loro. A lui la prossima mossa, sempre se ci sarà.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Io non mi inoltro nella disamina e nell'analisi del gioco di ruolo. Ho estrappolato dai post ciò che può Andare bene x me in questa situazione nel rapporto che ho io con mio marito.
> Soni d'accordo che giocare serva, anche se qualcuno dice il contrario pur senza conoscendoci direttamente, abbiamo abbastanza confidenza per poterlo fare.
> Poi se esaminiamo il particolare non rientra nell'immaginario mio e di mio marito giocare alla puttana ...
> Ho già qualche altra idea.
> Per quanto concerne l'altro tizio tutto tace su tutti i fronti. Ovvero siamo sempre alle solite 2 segnali in netto contrasto fra loro. A lui la prossima mossa, sempre se ci sarà.


ovviamente ho fatto i primi esempi che mi sono venuti in mente, non è che devi prenderli alla lettera.

l'importante è che fosse chiaro il messaggio generale.

Sull'altro...direi che puoi cominciare seriamente a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che ti sei fatta un film su di lui


----------



## marisol (8 Novembre 2015)

Terribile


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente ho fatto i primi esempi che mi sono venuti in mente, non è che devi prenderli alla lettera.
> 
> l'importante è che fosse chiaro il messaggio generale.
> 
> Sull'altro...direi che puoi cominciare seriamente a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che ti sei fatta un film su di lui


Con buona pace di Marisol.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Terribile


Ci sono novità ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente ho fatto i primi esempi che mi sono venuti in mente, non è che devi prenderli alla lettera.
> 
> l'importante è che fosse chiaro il messaggio generale.
> 
> Sull'altro...direi che puoi cominciare seriamente a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che ti sei fatta un film su di lui


Quoto
Se fosse stato interessato avrebbe colto l'occasione dopo poche ore,


----------



## georgemary (9 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Terribile


il messaggio di perplesso?
ed insomma non è che il tizio abbia fatto chissà cosa di mosse, o aspetta veramente che sia tu a dargli l'input, gli uomini si seccano a ricevere 2 di picche o erano frasi di galanteria, tutto qui.

Sarà che io ci sono abituata, ma mi sono capitate queste frasi, può darsi che fossero per far capire il loro interesse e non interessandomi la cosa non è andata oltre, ma a me è capitato, quindi non vedo tutto questo interesse.

Insomma sicuramente ci saranno altre occasioni e si vedrà.
Io a parte il discorso del collega ti consiglio vivamente di far rifiorire il rapporto con l'uomo della tua vita.


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E guarda che ti ho capita free...
> 
> posso anche in parte essere d'accordo...
> 
> ...


non sono molto d'accordo, poichè mi sembrerebbe come di minimizzare l'orrore della prostituzione
secondo me il 90% delle prostitute sono schiave o quasi (ad es. schiave della droga), e tante sono minorenni, in altri paesi sono addirittura bambine
non so, giocare alla puttana quando ogni giorno leggiamo o vediamo situazioni abominevoli, mi sembra fuori luogo, quantomeno
anche da noi ci sono ragazzine che si vendono per una canna o un tiro di coca, alle stazioni mentre vanno a scuola:unhappy:, non so se hai letto, e anche in campo lavorativo non è così raro per una donna trovarsi di fronte a richieste sessuali...


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non sono molto d'accordo, poichè mi sembrerebbe come di minimizzare l'orrore della prostituzione
> secondo me il 90% delle prostitute sono schiave o quasi (ad es. schiave della droga), e tante sono minorenni, in altri paesi sono addirittura bambine
> non so, giocare alla puttana quando ogni giorno leggiamo o vediamo situazioni abominevoli, mi sembra fuori luogo, quantomeno
> anche da noi ci sono ragazzine che si vendono per una canna o un tiro di coca, alle stazioni mentre vanno a scuola:unhappy:, non so se hai letto, e anche in campo lavorativo non è così raro per una donna trovarsi di fronte a richieste sessuali...


Ponete la questione su due livelli differenti secondo me e perciò fatte fatica a capirvi.Comunque essere trattate da puttane non ha niente di giocoso secondo me se si prende in considerazione la definizione di puttana secondo la maggioranza dei maschi e cioè "vado, mi scarico, finito" oppure "ti do da mangiare e me la devi dare" ... Son gusti comunque e al interno della coppia dipende molto da come viene impostato il "gioco"...


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ponete la questione su due livelli differenti secondo me e perciò fatte fatica a capirvi.Comunque essere trattate da puttane non ha niente di giocoso secondo me se si prende in considerazione la definizione di puttana secondo la maggioranza dei maschi e cioè "vado, mi scarico, finito" oppure "ti do da mangiare e me la devi dare" ... *Son gusti comunque e al interno della coppia dipende molto da come viene impostato il "gioco"*...


a saperlo 
boh


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> a saperlo
> boh


Mha... Avessi saputo gestire il "gioco"  adesso non stavo separata


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha... Avessi saputo gestire il "gioco"  adesso non stavo separata


io mi immagino una gran fatica, per poi sentirsi ridicole e fuori luogo, rispetto a una cosa grave, nella realtà


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me vi siete fatte un film strano oppure io parlo di una cosa diversa da quella che intendete
Non capisco cosa c'entri gestire il gioco con essersi separata
Non è che giocare ti garantisce di non essere tradita o di non separarti
Credo che nulla te lo garantisca


----------



## Uroboro (9 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> A lui la prossima mossa, sempre se ci sarà.


Perché la prossima mossa non la fai tu? Chiara limpida e trasparente, e ti togli il pensiero.


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> io mi immagino una gran fatica, per poi sentirsi ridicole e fuori luogo, rispetto a una cosa grave, nella realtà


Non lo so guardaMa se ci vuole dialogo,  complicita e intimità per "fare le puttane" , immagino cosa ci vuole per fare le "signore" :rotfl:Na faticata si:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Perché la prossima mossa non la fai tu? Chiara limpida e trasparente, e ti togli il pensiero.


io eviterei. Soprattutto per non sentirmi dire "ma cha hai capito" e dover gestire il seguito in ambito lavorativo
Se con una scusa qualunque do i mio numero a un uomo e lui non coglie l'occasione, mi sembra chiaro che non è interessato
Non che l'abbia mai fatto ma l'unica volta che ho risposto a un sms nel tutto innocuo la risposta è arrivata dopo due minuti ed è nata una lunga relazione


----------



## Eratò (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me vi siete fatte un film strano oppure io parlo di una cosa diversa da quella che intendete
> Non capisco cosa c'entri gestire il gioco con essersi separata
> Non è che giocare ti garantisce di non essere tradita o di non separarti
> Credo che nulla te lo garantisca


Io mi riferivo a certe proposte del mio ex del tipo "non ti amerò al massimo ma ti pagherò le bollette e ti farò sempre dei regali"... Questo per me era essere trattata da puttana... E lo potevo pure accettare se non fosse che lo trovavo francamente offensivo...


----------



## georgemary (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io eviterei. Soprattutto per non sentirmi dire "ma cha hai capito" e dover gestire il seguito in ambito lavorativo
> Se con una scusa qualunque do i mio numero a un uomo e lui non coglie l'occasione, mi sembra chiaro che non è interessato
> Non che l'abbia mai fatto ma l'unica volta che ho risposto a un sms nel tutto innocuo la risposta è arrivata dopo due minuti ed è nata una lunga relazione


concordo anche io, meglio non fare casini al lavoro!


----------



## Uroboro (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io eviterei. Soprattutto per non sentirmi dire "ma cha hai capito" e dover gestire il seguito in ambito lavorativo
> Se con una scusa qualunque do i mio numero a un uomo e lui non coglie l'occasione, mi sembra chiaro che non è interessato
> Non che l'abbia mai fatto ma l'unica volta che ho risposto a un sms nel tutto innocuo la risposta è arrivata dopo due minuti ed è nata una lunga relazione


In effetti non fa una piega quello che dici, a me è capitato uguale, uno scambio di messaggi con qualche chiara allusione da parte sua, e io le ho proposto di vederci, subito senza giri di parole.... 
Però poi dipende dalla persona, magari questo è uno che ha paura della propria ombra....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a certe proposte del mio ex del tipo *"non ti amerò al massimo ma ti pagherò le bollette e ti farò sempre dei regali"..*. Questo per me era essere trattata da puttana... E lo potevo pure accettare se non fosse che lo trovavo francamente offensivo...


Questo anche per me


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> In effetti non fa una piega quello che dici, a me è capitato uguale, *uno scambio di messaggi con qualche chiara allusione da parte sua,* e io le ho proposto di vederci, subito senza giri di parole....
> Però poi dipende dalla persona, magari questo è uno che ha paura della propria ombra....


Se tu uomo sei interessato e io ti do il mio numero di telefono, le allusioni sei tu a farle
A me è bastato un commento alla sua data di nascita.


----------



## georgemary (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu uomo sei interessato e io ti do il mio numero di telefono, le allusioni sei tu a farle
> A me è bastato un commento alla sua data di nascita.


:up:
si è vero, nel senso che lei dice che le sembra che il suo interessamento è stato palese, se lui non fa niente stop.
Personalmente mi darebbe anche fastidio fare tutto io, nel senso l'uomo l'uomo deve fare per me.
Una può fare capire, ma poi...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> :up:
> si è vero, nel senso che lei dice che le sembra che il suo interessamento è stato palese, se lui non fa niente stop.
> *Personalmente mi darebbe anche fastidio fare tutto io,* nel senso l'uomo l'uomo deve fare per me.
> Una può fare capire, ma poi...


Anche a me. Almeno questo lo lascio ancora agli uomini


----------



## Uroboro (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu uomo sei interessato e io ti do il mio numero di telefono, le allusioni sei tu a farle
> A me è bastato un commento alla sua data di nascita.


Aspetta che ci provo anche io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me. Almeno questo lo lascio ancora agli uomini


è questione di carattere, poi ci saranno anche le donne a cui piace prendere l'iniziativa, ma a me piace sentirmi desiderata e voluta, se devo fare tutto io e non vedo da altra parte sforzo e interesse mi passa la cosa , l'uomo deve conquistare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> è questione di carattere, poi ci saranno anche le donne a cui piace prendere l'iniziativa, ma a me piace sentirmi desiderata e voluta, se devo fare tutto io e non vedo da altra parte sforzo e interesse mi passa la cosa , l'uomo deve conquistare.


Condivido


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me vi siete fatte un film strano oppure io parlo di una cosa diversa da quella che intendete
> Non capisco cosa c'entri gestire il gioco con essersi separata
> Non è che giocare ti garantisce di non essere tradita o di non separarti
> Credo che nulla te lo garantisca


io non capisco cosa intendi tu...secondo me, dato che per conformità fisica l'uomo penetra la donna, grazie al cazzo che c'è un meccanismo di possesso materiale (non so come definirlo ma credo si capisca), che può avere dei risvolti psicologici più o meno forti, purtuttavia la penetrazione come ben sappiamo non è mica l'unica attività sessuale, altre attività secondo me presentano meno questa componente del possesso...CIò NON TOGLIE CHE SECONDO ME QUESTA STORIA DI POSSEDERE NON C'ENTRA NULLA CON L'ESSERE TRATTATA DA PUTTANA ETC., ma è solo un fatto naturale
non so se è chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *io non capisco cosa intendi tu.*..secondo me, dato che per conformità fisica l'uomo penetra la donna, grazie al cazzo che c'è un meccanismo di possesso materiale (non so come definirlo ma credo si capisca), che può avere dei risvolti psicologici più o meno forti, purtuttavia la penetrazione come ben sappiamo non è mica l'unica attività sessuale, altre attività secondo me presentano meno questa componente del possesso...CIò NON TOGLIE CHE SECONDO ME QUESTA STORIA DI POSSEDERE NON C'ENTRA NULLA CON L'ESSERE TRATTATA DA PUTTANA ETC., ma è solo un fatto naturale
> non so se è chiaro


praticamente un discorso tra un muto e un sordo


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> *Mio marito come la maggior parte dei mariti si adagia.*
> Lui ancora é innamorato di me ma é molto abitudinario e tranquillo.
> Ho provato più volte a dirgli il mio disagio ma solo per quanto riguarda la routine della vita di tutti i giorni ma lui sembra non mi prenda abbastanza sul serio o meglio a breve termine ha  delle reazioni positive.
> Tenete conto che comunque il mio é un matrimonio felice e sono sicura che mio marito é innamorato di me come io lo sono ancora di lui.
> ...


No, ma anche prima.
Quando ti sposi non lo dovresti fare perché desideri un rapporto erotico 24h su 24.
La prima riga in neretto esprime questo tuo desiderio, molto frequente tra le donne.
Quello di un erotismo totale e ideale, vissuto anche nei piccoli momenti, fatto di desiderio al di fuori del sesso e praticamente a ciclo continuo. Un erotismo che è anche conferma delle proprie capacità seduttive.
Per gli uomini basta la ricarica del rapporto sessuale. Poi si dedicano tranquillamente alle loro vite, consapevoli del desiderio delle loro partner e senza porsi alcun dubbio.
Dopo un po' le aspettative illusorie  delle donne falliscono e portano loro a guardarsi altrove, dove trovano un altro uomo capace di rinnovare il desiderio erotico. 
Il problema è conciliare queste differenti letture dell'erotismo di coppia, maschile e femminile.
Come far capire a lui che il solo sesso non basta, e come far comprendere a lei che forse ha aspettative eccessive nel rapporto. o perlomeno, che la passione erotica non è compatibile con una relazione duratura quasi mai.
Gli uomini si confrontano poco con la loro parte erotica, e la vedono più dal punto di vista prestazionale e sessuale.
Le donne si fanno invece mille domande in una maniera che agli uomini risulta incomprensibile.
Pochi uomini si interrogherebbero a lungo sul significato della parola puttana, per dire, e probabilmente passerebbe in secondo piano la questione di fronte alla proposta di un buon sesso.
Il problema che hai con tuo marito è di comunicazione: non vi sapete dire cosa volete e cosa vi aspettate a vicenda, e in seconda di conciliazione tra le diverse esigenze, perché la coppia stabile è frutto di un compromesso ragionato.
Puoi ora decidere di tradirlo.
Inneschi una bomba dalle conseguenze prevedibili.
Ti innamorerai, lui si innamorerà, passato un anno tuo marito ti sembrerà un estraneo, perderai il desiderio nei suoi confronti, sognerai di separarti, sperando che il tuo amante possa apprezzare la cosa e desiderare magari anche di passare la vita con te. E si ricomincia il giro. 
Forse sarai scoperta, e subirai un periodo di accese litigate, tristezze e altro che neppure tu puoi ora immaginare. Tuo marito si trasformerà davanti ai tuoi occhi e sarai costretta a vederlo in un altro modo che non ti piacerà.
Ora è il momento di decidere.
Qualunque cosa ma senza aspettare anni e magari di avere figli e trovarti nella stessa situazione.
Allora avrai la responsabilità anche di decidere della vita di un innocente, o il peso di tanti anni alle spalle.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma anche prima.
> Quando ti sposi non lo dovresti fare perché desideri un rapporto erotico 24h su 24.
> La prima riga in neretto esprime questo tuo desiderio, molto frequente tra le donne.
> Quello di un erotismo totale e ideale, vissuto anche nei piccoli momenti, fatto di desiderio al di fuori del sesso e praticamente a ciclo continuo. Un erotismo che è anche conferma delle proprie capacità seduttive.
> ...



Non concordo con la tua analisi perché può valere per alcuni casi e non in altri.
Se guardo allle "conquiste" di mio marito si è trattato sì principalmente di malmaritate (come diceva mio padre) ma anche no. Lui è diventato seriale per "la libidine del potere" (che assomiglia molto a il rapporto cliente /puttana, quando si è reso conto che era tanto facile. Bastava provarci e ...tac ci stavano. In parte proprio perché erano amiche/conoscenti e vedendo il bel  rapporto, apparente ovvio, tra noi si illudevano di aver fatto perdere la testa a un marito integerrimo e innamorato, un po' perché il piacere di suscitare interesse, dopo una certa età, era da far girare la testa. Nessuna si innamorava o pensava a un futuro, né credeva di trovare chissà quale gratificazione erotica. Anche se indubbiamente qualche capacità l'aveva. Voglio dire che non bisogna attribuire al tradimento più di quello che significa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu uomo sei interessato e io ti do il mio numero di telefono, le allusioni sei tu a farle
> A me è bastato un commento alla sua data di nascita.


Condivido. Io non ho risposto a commenti di alcun genere ... con alcune sarebbe bastato rispondere con  sms vuoto.


----------



## marisol (11 Novembre 2015)

Ecco appunto. 
Lui mi ha chiamato lunedì e mi ha scritto stasera. Ma mi parla SEMPRE di lavoro.... 
Eccheppalle....
O non ha capito.. Che mi pare proprio strano.. O ha fatto finta di non capire!!
In questi giorni sono in attesa. Magari stasera avrei potuto scrivere qualcosa in più.. Ma se ha sua moglie di fianco??
Vuoi vedere che per lui sta nascendo solo una bella amicizia.?!


----------



## Nicka (11 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Lui mi ha chiamato lunedì e mi ha scritto stasera. Ma mi parla SEMPRE di lavoro....
> Eccheppalle....
> O non ha capito.. Che mi pare proprio strano.. O ha fatto finta di non capire!!
> ...


Ma tu davvero dici?


----------



## marisol (11 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu davvero dici?


Quindi? Che significa..?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Lui mi ha chiamato lunedì e mi ha scritto stasera. Ma mi parla SEMPRE di lavoro....
> Eccheppalle....
> O non ha capito.. Che mi pare proprio strano.. O ha fatto finta di non capire!!
> ...


chi trova un amico, trova un tesoro. Consolati.


----------



## Nicka (11 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quindi? Che significa..?


Questo non ti ha dato alcun modo per poter pensare che sia interessato...
Stai lì a sperare in un suo cenno che non arriva, quindi o fai la faccia da culo e ci provi rischiando di prendere una tranvata non indifferente in faccia o la smolli perchè non c'è storia.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quindi? Che significa..?


Che non gli interessi
Occhio che rischi di sentirtelo dire in faccia e poi ci resti male


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Lui mi ha chiamato lunedì e mi ha scritto stasera. Ma mi parla SEMPRE di lavoro....
> Eccheppalle....
> O non ha capito.. Che mi pare proprio strano.. O ha fatto finta di non capire!!
> ...


Diciamo pure che hai gli ormoni a palla e che quindi vivi la cosa in modo personale e con una certa impellenza. Che poi certe cose maturano anche attraverso l'amicizia, la stima reciproca, senza considerare che nella maggioranza dei casi proprio il contesto lavorativo fa da catalizzatore.

Insomma hai delle buone probabilità. Speriamo che te la fai 'sta scopata che chiudiamo la pratica.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che hai gli ormoni a palla e che quindi vivi la cosa in modo personale e con una certa impellenza. Che poi certe cose maturano anche attraverso l'amicizia, la stima reciproca, senza considerare che nella maggioranza dei casi proprio il contesto lavorativo fa da catalizzatore.
> 
> Insomma hai delle buone probabilità. Speriamo che te la fai 'sta scopata che chiudiamo la pratica.


Ma tu dici che si chiude ? Io tutte queste chance da quel che racconta MArisol non le vedo


----------



## Nicka (11 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che si chiude ? Io tutte queste chance da quel che racconta MArisol non le vedo


Manco io...


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che si chiude ? Io tutte queste chance da quel che racconta MArisol non le vedo


Boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Manco io...


Marisol al contrario e' in fissa, forse è il caso che parli chiaro con il collega, fugare ogni dubbio mi sembra la miglior cosa


----------



## marisol (12 Novembre 2015)

Va bé va ragazzi ho capito.. 
Mi sono sognata tutto che vi devo dire? Mai presa una cantonata del genere....
Chiudiamola pure qui sta pratica si.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Va bé va ragazzi ho capito..
> Mi sono sognata tutto che vi devo dire? Mai presa una cantonata del genere....
> Chiudiamola pure qui sta pratica si.


Non capisco perché ti incazzi
Per la mia scarsa esperienza se fosse stato interessato si sarebbe già fatto avanti visto che il tuo interesse è evidente


----------



## passante (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Va bé va ragazzi ho capito..
> Mi sono sognata tutto che vi devo dire? Mai presa una cantonata del genere....
> Chiudiamola pure qui sta pratica si.


va be' ma lascia perdere su. tu sei sposata, lui pure... e rinuncia a sta' scopata e che sarà mai. una scopata in più o in meno nella vita non fa la differenza. un marito sì


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non concordo con la tua analisi perché può valere per alcuni casi e non in altri.
> Se guardo allle "conquiste" di mio marito si è trattato sì principalmente di malmaritate (come diceva mio padre) ma anche no. Lui è diventato seriale per "la libidine del potere" (che assomiglia molto a il rapporto cliente /puttana, quando si è reso conto che era tanto facile. Bastava provarci e ...tac ci stavano. In parte proprio perché erano amiche/conoscenti e vedendo il bel  rapporto, apparente ovvio, tra noi si illudevano di aver fatto perdere la testa a un marito integerrimo e innamorato, un po' perché il piacere di suscitare interesse, dopo una certa età, era da far girare la testa. Nessuna si innamorava o pensava a un futuro, né credeva di trovare chissà quale gratificazione erotica. Anche se indubbiamente qualche capacità l'aveva. Voglio dire che non bisogna attribuire al tradimento più di quello che significa.


La gratificazione personale nel tradimento può avere una sua imoortanza soprattutto in età matura ma qui in Marisol vedo molto sangue che scorre. E questo può essere pericoloso.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Lui mi ha chiamato lunedì e mi ha scritto stasera. Ma mi parla SEMPRE di lavoro....
> Eccheppalle....
> O non ha capito.. Che mi pare proprio strano.. O ha fatto finta di non capire!!
> ...


Magari è solo poco convinto di voler tradire e cerca la forza nelle tue intenzioni. Insomma, giusto per  sentirsi meno in colpa usando la giustificazione di essere stato tirato dentro a una storia. Oppure ha paura dei risvolti nell'ambiente di lavoro.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va be' ma lascia perdere su. tu sei sposata, lui pure... e rinuncia a sta' scopata e che sarà mai. una scopata in più o in meno nella vita non fa la differenza. un marito sì


Ok!!!


----------



## marisol (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti incazzi
> Per la mia scarsa esperienza se fosse stato interessato si sarebbe già fatto avanti visto che il tuo interesse è evidente


E chi si incazza? Io no di certo sono solo scocciata nell'aver preso lucciole per lanterne!!
Finora ho vissuto serena quindi continuerò a farlo, devo solo aver pazienza che passino i bollenti spiriti.
Tutto lí


----------



## Tessa (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> E chi si incazza? Io no di certo sono solo scocciata nell'aver preso lucciole per lanterne!!
> Finora ho vissuto serena quindi continuerò a farlo, devo solo aver pazienza che passino i bollenti spiriti.
> Tutto lí


Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome. 
Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti. 
Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni. 
Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome.
> Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti.
> Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni.
> Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....


Quoto.


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome.
> Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti.
> Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni.
> Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....





danny ha detto:


> Quoto.


Io sono rincoglionita e si sa...ma mi spiegate dove vedete sto interesse?


----------



## Darty (12 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



Tessa ha detto:


> Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome.
> Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti.
> Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni.
> Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....


Quoto anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome.
> Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti.
> Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni.
> Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....





Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono rincoglionita e si sa...ma mi spiegate dove vedete sto interesse?


Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.

Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

Ma può essere che abbia interesse, può essere di no.
Ma se proprio ci deve essere qualcosa aspettaaaa, non avere tutta sta fretta!

Sembri assatanata .
Può darsi che lui ti stia studiando, può darsi che non abbia mai tradito, può darsi che teme ripercussioni sul lavoro, insomma se son rose fioriranno...
se non accadrà nulla non penso muoia qualcuno, certo leggendoti prima o poi tuo marito lo tradirai, se non sarà lui sarà qualcun'altro.


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.
> 
> *Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio*.



Concordo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.
> 
> Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio.


Boh non lo so...ma sarà che io non ho mai avuto orari da ufficio e spesso mi è capitato di mandare mail il venerdì sera alle 23...e di certo non per interesse. Così come ho avuto  telefonate e contatti in giorni e orari impensabili...


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

ci sono posti di lavoro, che lo richiedono di essere raggiungibili anche fuori gli orari lavorativi. 
Non mi sembra che sia così in questo caso. Visto, che è nata su iniziativa sua con un chiaro fine ... 

Ti sei esposta. Ora, tocca a lui ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2015)

Anche secondo me  L interesse c'è 
Credo non sia abituato  a tradire e che non sappia come gestire la situazione 
Francamente quelli che si buttano a pesce appena gli dai il la manco li troverei  più interessanti io

Il suo atteggiamento e'normale .. Frenato

Pensa te bene se vuoi mettere su una cosa che per un  po 'ti coinvolgerà e sconvolgerà a meno che non riesca tu a chiuderla dopo poche volte...che credo sia ideale in queste situazioni

Che balle scrivere dagli smartphone con sti correttori ..odio


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> E chi si incazza? Io no di certo sono solo scocciata nell'aver preso lucciole per lanterne!!
> Finora ho vissuto serena quindi continuerò a farlo, devo solo aver pazienza che passino i bollenti spiriti.
> Tutto lí


perchè prendere in considerazione il fatto che magari ti stai concentrando su di un uomo che per N motivi non vuole/può/sa farsi avanti mentre al di là dell'ufficio, chissà quanti altri uomini farebbero carte false per te?

entra nell'ordine di idee che magari questo sconvolgimento che senti non è dovuto a questo tizio in particolare ma ad un tuo generale "risveglio" e che quello che cerchi sono gli odori,i sapori,le sensazioni di un altro corpo su di te.

chè se ti arrovogli e lambicchi sul perchè sul percome e sul purciassocchè sto tizio non si faccia avanti stai solo male.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè prendere in considerazione il fatto che magari ti stai concentrando su di un uomo che per N motivi non vuole/può/sa farsi avanti mentre al di là dell'ufficio, chissà quanti altri uomini farebbero carte false per te?
> 
> entra nell'ordine di idee che magari questo sconvolgimento che senti non è dovuto a questo tizio in particolare ma ad un tuo generale "risveglio" e che quello che cerchi sono gli odori,i sapori,le sensazioni di un altro corpo su di te.
> 
> chè se ti arrovogli e lambicchi sul perchè sul percome e sul purciassocchè sto tizio non si faccia avanti stai solo male.


Quoto.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè prendere in considerazione il fatto che magari ti stai concentrando su di un uomo che per N motivi non vuole/può/sa farsi avanti mentre al di là dell'ufficio, chissà quanti altri uomini farebbero carte false per te?
> 
> entra nell'ordine di idee che magari questo sconvolgimento che senti non è dovuto a questo tizio in particolare ma ad un tuo generale "risveglio" e che quello che cerchi sono gli odori,i sapori,le sensazioni di un altro corpo su di te.
> 
> chè se ti arrovogli e lambicchi sul perchè sul percome e sul purciassocchè sto tizio non si faccia avanti stai solo male.


a parte stare male, comunque, per me potrebbe pure essere interessato, ma non è detto che uno così immediatamente si butti in una storia extraconiugale, quindi io sono convinta che per come parla prima o poi lei il marito lo tradirà, quindi che viva la cosa serenamente, se sarà lui bene, altrimenti amen


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> a parte stare male, comunque, per me potrebbe pure essere interessato, ma non è detto che uno così immediatamente si butti in una storia extraconiugale, quindi io sono convinta che per come parla prima o poi lei il marito lo tradirà, quindi che viva la cosa serenamente, se sarà lui bene, altrimenti amen


sì ma in parte è come se stessimo trattando della storia di Delusa90.    Marisol vuole fortissamente quest'uomo.  quest'uomo magari è anche interessato a Marisol, non possiamo saperlo perchè non abbia la sua versione.

gli è che la sua attrazione, se c'è, non è così forte da farlo decidere a prendere in mano la situazione.  e chiedersi il perchè è una perdita di tempo.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma in parte è come se stessimo trattando della storia di Delusa90.    Marisol vuole fortissamente quest'uomo.  quest'uomo magari è anche interessato a Marisol, non possiamo saperlo perchè non abbia la sua versione.
> 
> gli è che la sua attrazione, se c'è, non è così forte da farlo decidere a prendere in mano la situazione.  e chiedersi il perchè è una perdita di tempo.


sicuramente.
Anche se comunque a me non sono neanche chiari questi messaggi che lei dice che siano diretti verso di lui, lei dice che il suo interesse per lei è palese. Ma che ha fatto? Io non ho visto granchè


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma in parte è come se stessimo trattando della storia di Delusa90.    Marisol vuole fortissamente quest'uomo.  quest'uomo magari è anche interessato a Marisol, non possiamo saperlo perchè non abbia la sua versione.
> 
> gli è che la sua attrazione, se c'è, non è così forte da farlo decidere a prendere in mano la situazione.  e chiedersi il perchè è una perdita di tempo.


E ariquoto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

*Marisol*

Una cosa è chiara al di là di quello che prova lui. Per come stanno le cose se avesse voluto avrebbe già osato. Non lo ha fatto, non ne sappiamo il motivo.


----------



## Tessa (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.
> 
> *Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio*.



Perché alla lunga è frustrante.


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché alla lunga è frustrante.


Vero, se ti senti pronta e sei decisa , ma se sei ancora indecisa può essere utile......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.*
> 
> Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio.


Vuoi dire che le telefonate che ricevo dopo le 18 sono tutte di colleghi o superiori interessati e io non ho colto?
Da oggi ci faccio caso


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, se ti senti pronta e sei decisa , ma se sei ancora indecisa può essere utile......


eh già....


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che le telefonate che ricevo dopo le 18 sono tutte di colleghi o superiori interessati e io non ho colto?
> Da oggi ci faccio caso



Beh dai, si capisce se è una telefonata necessaria al lavoro o se è solo un pretesto tanto per... più che l'orario è quello... poi vabbè... tutto può essere, però non credo che Marisol si stia facendo dei film sul nulla... più che altro li vedo entrambi un po' bambascioni, ecco.
Dai tempo al tempo e le cose si capiranno.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh dai, si capisce se è una telefonata necessaria al lavoro o se è solo un pretesto tanto per... più che l'orario è quello... poi vabbè... tutto può essere, però non credo che Marisol si stia facendo dei film sul nulla... più che altro li vedo entrambi un po' bambascioni, ecco.
> Dai tempo al tempo e le cose si capiranno.


infatti, non credo sia visionaria.
Probabilmente anche lui è inesperto e ha bisogno di capire, può anche darsi che non sia stata così diretta lei e quindi lui sta aspettando, col tempo si chiarirà la cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh dai, si capisce se è una telefonata necessaria al lavoro o se è solo un pretesto tanto per... più che l'orario è quello... poi vabbè... tutto può essere, però non credo che Marisol si stia facendo dei film sul nulla... più che altro li vedo entrambi un po' bambascioni, ecco.
> Dai tempo al tempo e le cose si capiranno.


Io credo che se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto avanti
Ora dico la mia cosa impopolare: troppo spesso mi rendo conto che a noi donne (discorso generale) basta davvero poco per farci pensare che l'altro ci stia provando


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto avanti
> Ora dico la mia cosa impopolare: troppo spesso mi rendo conto che a noi donne (discorso generale) basta davvero poco per farci pensare che l'altro ci stia provando



Ciao

salvo, se si chiamano sienne ... 
Me lo devono dire praticamente testualmente, purché me ne renda conto. 
Credo, di non essere l'unica, ma è possibile che ci sia una certa tendenza. 


sienne


----------



## danny (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto avanti
> Ora dico la mia cosa impopolare: troppo spesso mi rendo conto che a noi donne (discorso generale) basta davvero poco per farci pensare che l'altro ci stia provando


Sì, può essere.
Vale anche per gli uomini, però.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto avanti
> Ora dico la mia cosa impopolare: troppo spesso mi rendo conto che a noi donne (discorso generale) basta davvero poco per farci pensare che l'altro ci stia provando


tutto può essere, io ho capito ben poco del tutto, ma marisol non sta partecipando.
Cioè volevo sapere che segnali ha mandato, cioè il numero di telefono è il segnale? O ha fatto altro? Questo interesse così palese che lei dice in che consiste?


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che se fosse interessato si sarebbe fatto avanti
> Ora dico la mia cosa impopolare: troppo spesso mi rendo conto che a noi donne (discorso generale) basta davvero poco per farci pensare che l'altro ci stia provando


Penso ci sia di tutto. Con me serve chiarezza o penso sempre siano solo gentili o galanti.
Ripensandoci devo essermi persa tantissime occasioni.
Non avevo mai notato ad esempio che mio marito,  quando lavoravamo insieme, mi aveva scritto il suo numero di telefono sull'agenda  in ufficio. Mai notato. 
Ha dovuto farsi avanti personalmente e chiedermi di uscire una sera d'estate.  Una vita fa. 
Mai pensato di nessuno 'quello ci prova'.
Scappata diverse volte quando era esplicito.


----------



## marisol (12 Novembre 2015)

Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha.. 
Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi. 
Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato. 
E' capitato che leui mi prendesse anche in giro in chat mentendomi su una cosa che gli era successa.. Per cui ha portato me nella naturale condizione di "consolarlo" e incoraggiarlo .. Cosa vengo a scoprire il giorno dopo? Che invece in quella determinata situazione se l'era cavata alla grande.. Lui mi telefona in ufficio e mi dice che la sera prima in chat l'ha fatto apposta per divertirsi e per farsi consolare....
Durante i 10giorni in cui abbiamo lavorato insieme io ho cercato di mandargli dei segnali ma eravamo sempre con altri per cui non era facile. Anche perché io lavoro con una sua amica di vecchia data che conosce me e lui come le sue tasche oltre ad essere amica della moglie!!!
Lui non mi sembra uno sprovveduto o bambascione, éun uomo ha 40 anni.. 
Secondo me ha fatto apposta a non cogliere.


----------



## Darty (12 Novembre 2015)

*Marisol*



marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...


Può darsi. Per quello che penso io se avesse voluto si sarebbe già fatto avanti. I motivi per cui non l'ha fatto non li sappiamo e ovviamente possono essere molteplici. Fattene una ragione. Dimenticalo e concentrati sul rapporto con tuo marito.


----------



## passante (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...


ma perché ti sei inzuccata così? che ti prende?


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...



Se lavori con un amica di sua moglie sarebbe un cretino a provarci,  pero' ce ne sono.


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...


capito...marisol concentrati sul rapporto con tuo marito.
Io l'ho detto giorni fa, se io mando dei segnali, degli input, e tu a quanto pare l'hai fatto, poi mi aspetto che, se l'uomo è interessato si faccia avanti, cioè a me piace l'uomo con la U maiuscola, non esiste che io debba mettermi minigonne o scollature per farlo cadere ai miei piedi, io devo vedere interesse, quindi nei panni tuoi io non farei più nulla, a lui tocca la prossima mossa, se non ci prova i motivi possono essere vari come già detto, quindi fattene una ragione e non ci pensare più di tanto, visto anche conoscenze in comune, moglie di mezzo ed ambiente lavorativo.

In bocca al lupo, io mi auguro comunque che tu ritrova della passione per l'uomo che hai scelto al tuo fianco.
Non ti sto giudicando, io concordo con te che ci siano delle attrazioni incontrollabili anche se si crede di amare un altro, io l'ho vissuta.


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

Sarò bigotto e antico ma continuo a sconcertarmi a pensare che una donna sposata debba provarci così con un uomo sposato. Possibile che la voglia di levarsi uno sfizio debba calpestare la donna che quell'uomo ha accanto?


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sarò bigotto e antico ma continuo a sconcertarmi a pensare che una donna sposata debba provarci così con un uomo sposato. Possibile che la voglia di levarsi uno sfizio debba calpestare la donna che quell'uomo ha accanto?


non sei affatto bigotto.
In teoria sono d'accordissimo con te, poi però sono cose che purtroppo capitano, quindi se Marisol deve tradire il marito che lo faccia consapevolmente in modo da non far soffrire nè il marito nè la pseudocompagna dell'uomo con cui tradirà.
Perchè parliamoci chiaro anche se le consiglio di ritrovare la passione col marito, a me per come parla sembra che prima o poi lo tradirà, se non sarà con quest'uomo in futuro lo farà, scusami Marisol, ma a me dai questa impressione.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene il lavoro, ma telefonare fuori orario più volte per cose di cui si può parlare in ufficio è segno di interesse personale.
> 
> Non capisco perché viene considerato negativo procrastinare. Dà emozione senza rischi. Se si esaurirà prima di un incontro, meglio.


Mah io con i miei colleghi mi sento spesso fuori orario di lavoro, quasi ogni giorno, per lavoro e non, ma non c'è assolutamente nulla di incendiario con nessuno


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che le telefonate che ricevo dopo le 18 sono tutte di colleghi o superiori interessati e io non ho colto?
> Da oggi ci faccio caso


Ma infatti boh, io ci cazzeggio pure su WA con i colleghi


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

*marisol*

... a me 'sta cosa che ti ha detto una balla per farsi consolare avrebbe fatto smontare all'istante e completamente! Questo ha capito benissimo e sta giocando al gatto col topo (tu fai il gatto). Gli piaci, ma non ci proverà MAI; probabilmente lo gratifichi e tanto basta.
Moltissimi uomini sposati che sono seri e senza grilli fanno ESATTAMENTE questo: giocano al gatto col topo, per nutrire il loro ego e sapere che "se volessi, potrei!". Lo fanno con molte, con tutte quelle che mostrano un certo interesse. Quindi: non sei esclusiva né speciale ai suoi occhi (orribile, per me); non vali un tradimento; sei una che lavora con lui; nell'ambiente di lavoro si sa bene di sua moglie (addirittura l'amica). Hai già le prove di tutto questo in quella bugia. Quest'uomo non vale proprio il gioco, scusa, eh...


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

Ciao Marisol, 
Magari gli piaci pure e sicuramente ha notato il tuo interesse. ...pero' è sposato e a lavoro c'è una che è anche amica della moglie e conosce la loro coppia da un po'.

Forse non vuole tradire ma le tue attenzioni lo lusingano.
Oppure...
Forse gli interessi ma ti "istiga" un po', nella speranza che sia tu quella che lo sbatte al muro per primo (cosi lui se ne esce senza colpa da questa storia).

Oppure....
Forse vuole essere certo delle tue intenzioni prima di venire fuori allo scoperto. 

Oppure...
Forse sei tu molto sensibile a ogni suo segnale in quanto "presa" e lui è solo amichevole. 




Comunque sono convinta che se voleva,  in qualche modo si sarebbe palesato. 
Anche quelli che lanciano sassolini per far si' che alla fine sia tu quella che gli salta addosso. ...non sono un granchè. 

Fossi in te....lo bloccherei in ascensore.  Consumalo li' ...e poi, una volta tolto lo sfizio, disfatene.
Molto meglio un uomo che sa quello che vuole e che prendo initiativa. ...'Sti giochetti del caz¤o. ....tipo la fandonia per farsi consolare. ....mah....mi lasciano un po' perplessa. ...


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

*Fantastica*

Ho letto la prima frase del tuo commento e mi è bastata! 
Anche a me sarebbe sceso!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa lui mi scrive in chat per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...


pure !!!! Ammazza!!!! E tu vorresti consumare un tradimento con un stupidotto  di questa specie ?!


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pure !!!! Ammazza!!!! E tu vorresti consumare un tradimento con un stupidotto  di questa specie ?!


Infatti. 
Ti stimola ancora gli ormoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ti stimola ancora gli ormoni?


mah ... A me stimolerebbe un vaffanculo ( per dire )


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah ... A me stimolerebbe un vaffanculo ( per dire )


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (12 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah ... A me stimolerebbe un vaffanculo ( per dire )


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





georgemary ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Sbaglio ?!


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sarò bigotto e antico ma continuo a sconcertarmi a pensare che una donna sposata debba provarci così con un uomo sposato. Possibile che la voglia di levarsi uno sfizio debba calpestare la donna che quell'uomo ha accanto?


Mio caro, qua si largheggia di giudizi su di lui: che è indeciso, che gioca, che qua, che là. Alla signora, decisa a calpestare tutto e tutti per fregola si danno preziosi consigli invece. Sei anche tu un moralista?  Astieniti.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sbaglio ?!


No.Anzi:up:


----------



## Darty (12 Novembre 2015)

*Falcor*



Falcor ha detto:


> Sarò bigotto e antico ma continuo a sconcertarmi a pensare che una donna sposata debba provarci così con un uomo sposato. Possibile che la voglia di levarsi uno sfizio debba calpestare la donna che quell'uomo ha accanto?


Tranquillo, sono bigotto anch'io. E sicuramente più antico di te


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Tranquillo, sono bigotto anch'io. E sicuramente più antico di te


Ma con chi si è sposato sto povero uomo? Cosa ha fatto di male per meritarsi Marisol?


----------



## marisol (12 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma con chi si è sposato sto povero uomo? Cosa ha fatto di male per meritarsi Marisol?


Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini.. 
Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile. 
Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
Se dopo 15,anni adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere.


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... a me 'sta cosa che ti ha detto una balla per farsi consolare avrebbe fatto smontare all'istante e completamente! Questo ha capito benissimo e sta giocando al gatto col topo (tu fai il gatto). Gli piaci, ma non ci proverà MAI; probabilmente lo gratifichi e tanto basta.
> Moltissimi uomini sposati che sono seri e senza grilli fanno ESATTAMENTE questo: giocano al gatto col topo, per nutrire il loro ego e sapere che "se volessi, potrei!". Lo fanno con molte, con tutte quelle che mostrano un certo interesse. Quindi: non sei esclusiva né speciale ai suoi occhi (orribile, per me); non vali un tradimento; sei una che lavora con lui; nell'ambiente di lavoro si sa bene di sua moglie (addirittura l'amica). Hai già le prove di tutto questo in quella bugia. Quest'uomo non vale proprio il gioco, scusa, eh...


Stavolta ci hai preso.


----------



## JON (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
> Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini..
> Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile.
> Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
> Se dopo 15,anni* adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere*.


Infatti, che succede?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
> Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini..
> Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile.
> Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
> Se dopo 15,anni adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere.


Marisol, non gli interessi abbastanza.    è inutile girarci attorno.  questo è.      e più passa il tempo e più il tuo diventa un puntiglio perchè non accetti di sentirti respinta.

e questo umilia te in un modo che al momento non riesci ad inquadrare.


----------



## marisol (12 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Marisol, non gli interessi abbastanza.    è inutile girarci attorno.  questo è.      e più passa il tempo e più il tuo diventa un puntiglio perchè non accetti di sentirti respinta.
> 
> e questo umilia te in un modo che al momento non riesci ad inquadrare.


Infatti per questo dicevo che non intendo fare più nulla. 
Ci metterò una pietra sopra.
Mi passerà.. Intanto per un mesetto almeno non avrò occasione di vederlo quindi meglio così..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato. 
Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
Scoparsi uno nuovo ogni 15 anni è il minimo, anzi un po' da suora, se con uno non va (entro una settimana) trovatene un altro, che tanto ce l'hanno anche gli altri.
Ho dimenticato qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato.
> Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
> Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
> Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
> ...


:rotfl:No tutto giusto


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato.
> Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
> Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
> Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
> ...


quando ti ci metti sai essere proprio cattiva :rotfl:

Ciao Brunetta


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato.
> Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
> Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
> Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
> ...


No. Puoi copylare anche dopo mesi e puoi non mandare foto ma mostri interesse. Lui non lo sta facendo. 
Io ho copulato dopo 4 mesi dal primo messaggio ma in quei 4 mesi il suo interesse era evidente in  ogni parola.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
> Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini..
> Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile.
> Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
> Se dopo 15,anni adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere.


Non ti arrabbiare, nessuno ti ha giudicata. A me tra l'altro non interessa farlo. Dovresti rileggerti perché traspare una certa volontà di tradire tuo marito è cerchi consigli e giustificazioni sul come farlo.Tuo marito è migliore i  tutto rispetto a questo collega, ma non vedi l'ora che si faccia avanti per dargliela allegramente. Questo non è giudicati, semmai giudicati da sola. Immagina di essere al posto di tuo marito è pensa di avere una moglie come te che ancora non ha tradito ma ha una voglia disperata di farlo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato.
> Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
> Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
> Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
> ...


Ha reso perfettamente l'idea. Credo che tu non abbia dimenticato nulla. Ti quoto in ogni singolo pensiero. Mi rendo sempre più conto che è l'istituzione del matrimonio ad essere obsoleta ... si dovrebbe almeno prevedere la possibilità ogni tre anni di decidere se continuare o scioglierlo per decadenza affettiva.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
> Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini..
> Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile.
> Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
> *Se dopo 15,anni adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere*.


Tutto può succedere nella vita, ma tutto ha un perché.
Un matrimonio non ha una data di scadenza, 7 o 15 anni che siano, ma quando "succedono" queste cose è meglio farsi qualche domanda.
Tu ti stai chiedendo da giorni se il tuo collega ti fila.
Non invece perché tu vuoi farti il collega pur essendo sposata da solo 2 anni.
Una cosa a mio parere non deve escludere l'altra.
Altrimenti mentirai a te stessa ancora e per lungo tempo: probabilmente sarai felice (ma non ci giurerei), sicuramente non migliore.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riassumendo: se si finisce a letto o a copulare in piedi in ascensore entro una settimana, lui è interessato.
> Se non manda o chiede foto intime entro tre giorni, pensa al lavoro.
> Se fa battute è un fesso che deve scadere a livello squallido.
> Porsi problemi da parte di entrambi è obsoleto.
> ...


Sei un mito....


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Quali sono stati i miei segnali?
> Dunque... Alla fine della ns esperienza lavorativa *lui mi scrive in chat* per ringraziarmi e darmi un parere su una persona.. Io dico di trovarmi d'accordo con lui e che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d onda per molte cose.. Quindi gli scrivo il mio numero cosi per qualunque cosa ce l'ha..
> Poi.. *Ci siamo sentiti via chat altre volte* .. Esempio..lui mi dice che non sapeva che nel corso della giornata lo avevo cercato se no avrebbe mollato ciò che stava facendo per rispondermi.
> Io qualche battuta gliel'ho tirata.. Ciò che mi fa pensare che non sia interessato éche non cerca mai di portare il diacorso sul personale! Io invece più di una volta ci ho provato.
> ...


Se a me piacesse una collega e mi trovassi in una situazione simile avrei anch'io dei problemi.
Meno persona coinvolgi in un broccolamento sul lavoro che è anche tradimento è meglio, ma qui siete tutti e due praticamente in piazza e in una situazione di intimità inesistente. 
Il ricorso a chat come whatsapp etc. è la cosa più banale. Sondi il terreno, e pian piano entri nell'intimità dell'altro nascondendoti a tutti.
Ma è una cosa che ha i suoi tempi ai quali tu non riesci a star dietro, il che non è positivo perché con questa tua ansia farai casini anche dopo, nell'eventualità la storia abbia inizio.
Come puoi pretendere che lui si faccia avanti platealmente rischiando una figura di merda sul lavoro e problemi con la sua famiglia?
Per cosa?
Ti conosce poco, non ha ben chiaro quali possano essere le tue risposte alle sue avance, sta andando avanti lentamente, circospetto.
Io ti consiglio di lasciar stare, di meditare sul tuo matrimonio e comprendere perché tu sia in questa situazione.
Non ti trovo sufficientemente "tranquilla" per gestire una relazione extraconiugale senza fare casini in un ambito lavorativo.
Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Darty (13 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare, nessuno ti ha giudicata. A me tra l'altro non interessa farlo. Dovresti rileggerti perché traspare una certa volontà di tradire tuo marito è cerchi consigli e giustificazioni sul come farlo.Tuo marito è migliore i  tutto rispetto a questo collega, ma non vedi l'ora che si faccia avanti per dargliela allegramente. Questo non è giudicati, semmai giudicati da sola. Immagina di essere al posto di tuo marito è pensa di avere una moglie come te che ancora non ha tradito ma ha una voglia disperata di farlo.


Concordo:up:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Ehi bello questo tono tienilo per qualcun altro. C'è modo e modo per esprimere delle opinioni e tu non mi sembri capace di farlo in maniera educata...
> Le tue parole suonano come dei giudizi divini..
> Ricordati che potrebbe succedere anche a te, che ora hai una condotta irreprensibile.
> Io sono stata una compagna invidiabile, per 15 anni.
> *Se dopo 15,anni adesso ho qualche pensiero di troppo direi che può succedere*.



E' un po' che mi ronza nella testa questa frase che hai scritto e che ti dico la verità ho già sentito...
Capita spesso che si associno al tradimento delle mancanze o delle assenze del tradito.
Gli si imputino delle colpe.
E capita anche che il tradito cerchi una conciliazione venendo incontro alle istanze del traditore, ovvero condividendone le colpe, sentendosi a sua volte causa dell'agire del traditore.
Ma tu, qui, cancelli questa versione che è abbastanza comune nei tradimenti svelati.
Semplicemente dici che "può accadere".
E porti a giustificazione anche i 15 anni in cui sei stata fedele.
Non sei infedele, affermi, ma dopo 15 anni può accadere di volerlo essere.
Perché no?, ti chiedi.
Ecco: il perché no è una motivazione rara ma sincera.
Sei tu a volere una cosa. Sei tu a disordinare tutto, a rendere caotico il tuo orizzonte sentimentale che aveva trovato un equilibrio, sei tu a desiderare "altro".
Questo può servire a spiegare alcune cose.
Perché una relazione in cui vi è un tradimento celato funziona.
Perché se il tradimento viene alla luce non funziona più.
Perché il tradito perde la sua funzionalità. La sua componente di serenità. 
Diventa egli stesso caotico sentimentale.
E non sta più bene al traditore.


----------



## Darty (13 Novembre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> E' un po' che mi ronza nella testa questa frase che hai scritto e che ti dico la verità ho già sentito...
> Capita spesso che si associno al tradimento delle mancanze o delle assenze del tradito.
> Gli si imputino delle colpe.
> E capita anche che il tradito cerchi una conciliazione venendo incontro alle istanze del traditore, ovvero condividendone le colpe, sentendosi a sua volte causa dell'agire del traditore.
> ...


Eh sì caro danny, questa frase l'ho già sentita anch'io....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sarò bigotto e antico ma continuo a sconcertarmi a pensare che una donna sposata debba provarci così con un uomo sposato. Possibile che la voglia di levarsi uno sfizio debba calpestare la donna che quell'uomo ha accanto?



ma sei un marziano???????


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Eh sì caro danny, questa frase l'ho già sentita anch'io....


Sono le fresi salvacoscienza e salvapparenze, (elenco scherzandoci un po' su, ci vuole)
1) Non sono infedele perché in 15 anni ho dimostrato ampiamente la mia fedeltà
Se non basta
2) Non sono io ad aver tradito ma sei tu (il marito) che mi fai mancare qualcosa. Tu non mi basti più, E poi fai sesso da schifo, sei un dilettante, sei impacciato, dio mio, impara, poi sei diventato brutto, invecchiato, ma guardati e poi non ci sei mai
E ancora, fase
3) Così fan tutte. Ma perché credi che agli altri non sia capitato? E anche tu 27 anni fa hai guardato con occhio lubrico la mia compagna di banco al liceo
Fase
4)Tu mi opprimi mi fai mancare l'aria ho bisogno dei miei spazi non sono più la stessa di un tempo lasciami le mie libertà come tu hai le (???) tue, tipo che vai in palestra due sere la settimana... eppoi sei disgustoso ad avermi letto tutti i 3456 sms che lui mi ha mandato settimana scorsa. Erano privati. Te ne bastava uno solo, che hai letto a fare gli altri? 
Fase 
5) Lui (l'amante) mi ha salvato da una fortissima depressione di cui tu non ti eri accorto
per poi passare subito dopo alla fase
6) Mi sentivo brutta, sto invecchiando, ho avuto bisogno di sapere che piacevo ancora a qualcuno oltre a te
A completare fase 
7) E allora lasciami. Ma sei proprio scemo a lasciarmi per una cazzata così. Non è successo niente. Solo un bacio in motel, vabbè, a lui non tirava neppure... Ma se tu vuoi, fai quel che vuoi, fai tutto tu. Lo dici tu ai nostri figli, però.
Fuori elenco: la clamorosa "FATTELA PASSARE che io non lo vedo più. E smettila di starmi dietro ancora, devi avere fiducia in me"


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono le fresi salvacoscienza e salvapparenze, (elenco scherzandoci un po' su, ci vuole)
> 1) Non sono infedele perché in 15 anni ho dimostrato ampiamente la mia fedeltà
> Se non basta
> 2) Non sono io ad aver tradito ma sei tu (il marito) che mi fai mancare qualcosa. Tu non mi basti più, E poi fai sesso da schifo, sei un dilettante, sei impacciato, dio mio, impara, poi sei diventato brutto, invecchiato, ma guardati e poi non ci sei mai
> ...


infatti la colpa è tua.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Diciamolo, "dopo" si dicono da entrambe le parti un sacco di stronzate.
Anche da parte del  tradito
1) Ti perdono (quando vorresti friggerla nell'olio bollente e impalare l'amante su un tronco affilato)
2) Non mi interessa nulla del tuo amante (questo solo perché l'omicidio è un reato penale)
3) Dimmi tutto che sono tranquillo e giuro che non ti farò niente (mentre affili un coltello di 35 cm e il tuo fegato secerne bile a ettolitri)
4) Ti amo ancora (mentre ripassi mentalmente tutte le donne con cui puoi vendicarti)
5) Sì, cambierò, sarò un uomo diverso (ma col cazzo, brutta stronza, moh vedi che ti combino, e adesso prova a rompermi il cazzo quando esco a giocare a calcetto con gli amici...)


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono le fresi salvacoscienza e salvapparenze, (elenco scherzandoci un po' su, ci vuole)
> 1) Non sono infedele perché in 15 anni ho dimostrato ampiamente la mia fedeltà
> Se non basta
> 2) Non sono io ad aver tradito ma sei tu (il marito) che mi fai mancare qualcosa. Tu non mi basti più, E poi fai sesso da schifo, sei un dilettante, sei impacciato, dio mio, impara, poi sei diventato brutto, invecchiato, ma guardati e poi non ci sei mai
> ...


infame, vigliacco/a


----------



## Darty (13 Novembre 2015)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Sono le fresi salvacoscienza e salvapparenze, (elenco scherzandoci un po' su, ci vuole)
> 1) Non sono infedele perché in 15 anni ho dimostrato ampiamente la mia fedeltà
> Se non basta
> 2) Non sono io ad aver tradito ma sei tu (il marito) che mi fai mancare qualcosa. Tu non mi basti più, E poi fai sesso da schifo, sei un dilettante, sei impacciato, dio mio, impara, poi sei diventato brutto, invecchiato, ma guardati e poi non ci sei mai
> ...


Strepitoso danny


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Me ne sono dimenticata una che ho sentito qua e là... (sempre tra conoscenti etc)
"Avevo voglia di leggerezza".


----------



## Darty (13 Novembre 2015)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Me ne sono dimenticata una che ho sentito qua e là... (sempre tra conoscenti etc)
> "Avevo voglia di *leggerezza*".


Sì e aggiungo..."è stata una *debolezza*", "mi è sembrato di vivere una seconda *giovinezza*"


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

*Danny*

Tu sai che ti voglio bene
Ecco oggi ti prenderei a testate (altro che Perplesso e Oscuro)
Cristo Santo scrivi delle cose allucinanti e poi non la molli
Allora quelle cose tienile per te, perchè tu con una stronza che ti ha detto tutte quelle cose ci dividi ancora la casa
Davvero ne esci malissimo a volte molto più di lei
Sul fatto che tu abbia colpa ne abbiamo già parlato. L'avevi e purtroppo stai ricominciando ad averla per la prossima eventuale ricaduta.
Sai che mi spiace dirtelo, e sai che mi spiace aver avuto ragione ma se davvero vuoi provare a ricominciare questo è in assoluto l'atteggiamento peggiore che puoi avere


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti voglio bene
> Ecco oggi ti prenderei a testate (altro che Perplesso e Oscuro)
> Cristo Santo scrivi delle cose allucinanti e poi non la molli
> Allora quelle cose tienile per te, perchè tu con una stronza che ti ha detto tutte quelle cose ci dividi ancora la casa
> ...



Ciao

non credo, che se ne esce male. Almeno io la leggo differentemente. 
Cioè, di come si è disarmati, difronte a certe assurdità ... 
È come se qualcuno ti toglie il vento per poter navigare. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che se ne esce male. Almeno io la leggo differentemente.
> Cioè, di come si è disarmati, difronte a certe assurdità ...
> ...


Sienne e allora te ne vai
Perchè non puoi descrivere un "mostro" e poi ci dividi la vita
Tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne e allora te ne vai
> Perchè non puoi descrivere un "mostro" e poi ci dividi la vita
> Tutto qui


Ti quoto in tutto e aggiungo,che non è casuale quello che è successo a Danny e a sua moglie,accanto ad una vittima c'è sempre un carnefice,si sono trovati,e ognuno di loro ha il suo ruolo più o meno scientemente.
Io son sicuro che se la moglie dovesse avere un altro cedimento...non cambierebbe nulla,si sono misurati.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne e allora te ne vai
> Perchè non puoi descrivere un "mostro" e poi ci dividi la vita
> Tutto qui



Ciao

Non è così facile, quando è solo un lato ... 
Un lato che a volte prende sopravvento, su tutto un insieme. 
E non ci si capacità ... a volte, ci vogliono più rincorse. 
O ci si spacca il muso o si supera. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto e aggiungo,che non è casuale quello che è successo a Danny e a sua moglie,accanto ad una vittima c'è sempre un carnefice,si sono trovati,e ognuno di loro ha il suo ruolo più o meno scientemente.
> Io son sicuro che se la moglie dovesse avere un altro cedimento...non cambierebbe nulla,si sono misurati.


Con tutto il rispetto per Danny il dovesse lo puoi pure togliere se lui continua così
E lo dico con estremo dispiacere


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non è così facile, quando è solo un lato ...
> Un lato che a volte prende sopravvento, su tutto un insieme.
> ...


Più di cosi ?


----------



## Tessa (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' un po' che mi ronza nella testa questa frase che hai scritto e che ti dico la verità ho già sentito...
> Capita spesso che si associno al tradimento delle mancanze o delle assenze del tradito.
> Gli si imputino delle colpe.
> E capita anche che il tradito cerchi una conciliazione venendo incontro alle istanze del traditore, ovvero condividendone le colpe, sentendosi a sua volte causa dell'agire del traditore.
> ...


In una prima fase si.
Poi ci si dovrebbe ri-ordinare.
Se non succede è perché l'altro continua a stare nel marasma, e destabilizza, perché quel marasma, che prima non si riusciva a vedere oggi acceca.


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più di cosi ?



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, Dany ha fatto un lungo percorso. Da un uomo completamente comprensibile a uno che si tocca la testa per l'assurdità dell'insieme. Tipo ciondolo. Ora, mi sembra che stia mettendo in ordine i pezzi del puzzle. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Danny il dovesse lo puoi pure togliere se lui continua così
> E lo dico con estremo dispiacere


Ma cosa sta facendo di sbagliato?
Io non capisco cosa dovrebbe fare.
Mollarla in tronco? 
Si *se* l'amasse ancora follemente.


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che se ne esce male. Almeno io la leggo differentemente.
> Cioè, di come si è disarmati, difronte a certe assurdità ...
> ...


Concordo con danny e Sienne e li capisco bene 
Così come quelle frasi corrispondono a realta 
Poi meniamocela pure che scopiamo x un anno fuori ma amiamo il nostro/a compagno /a e con lui lei vogliamo invecchiare 
E te credo 
Che ipocrisia
Che poi tante relazioni clandestine finiscono perché L altro dice  stop o si ammala o finisce rapito dai marziani allora si torna felici a casa

Maddai x favore io ho tradito mi sono detta parte di quelle frasi li
Il mio amante voleva una vita con me io sento di voler stare con mio marito ma ho sbagliato e mi sono pure raccontata tutte quelle cagate o almeno in parte ..la verità e che mi faceva bene e piacere far un cazzi miei he scopee con altro era bello ire intenso ecc ecce cc 
Mi mancava il sesso a casa certo ma non è sufficiente x scopare fuori o almeno lo dici
Io l ho ammesso dopo ma sono stata sincera se si ricomincia x me si ricomincia sapendo tutto tutti
Il resto sono cazzate x me che una si racconta volentieri x tirare a campare dove stava prima 
Capisco il tradito che anche se tale può essere ancora innamorato ma chi rimane perché amante da picche che squallore e anche chi dice che non lascrebbe il compagno ma intanto non disdegna fuori 
Comodo

Io Danny lo capisco molto bene pur essendo stata dall altra parte e ha tutti i diritti di pensarla così


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne e allora te ne vai
> Perchè non puoi descrivere un "mostro" e poi ci dividi la vita
> Tutto qui


Se tuo
Marito sapesse rimarrebbe vicini a te farfalla?
Sa? 
O è ignaro ?
Non è più vile questo tio atteggiamento  che quello di danny ?
Ma almeno il buongusto di stare zitti scusate eh
Bah
Non l ha nemmeno descritta come un mostro poi ma zero a limite come un'infantile che si è raccontata scuse come tutte noi traditrici e'la pura verità


----------



## ologramma (13 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Se tuo
> Marito sapesse rimarrebbe vicini a te farfalla?
> Sa?
> O è ignaro ?
> ...


mi da da pensare ma il tuo ragionamento fila


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti voglio bene
> Ecco oggi ti prenderei a testate (altro che Perplesso e Oscuro)
> Cristo Santo scrivi delle cose allucinanti e poi non la molli
> Allora quelle cose tienile per te, perchè tu con una stronza che ti ha detto tutte quelle cose ci dividi ancora la casa
> ...


Farfalla... era un pezzo ironico, non autobiografico.
L'ho anche detto all'inizio.
Uno stupidario, se vogliamo, colto qua e là.
E fatemi scherzare ogni tanto, che a esser sempre seri non va bene...
Anche su questo argomento... che ci fa male... usiamo anche la risorsa dell'ironia.
No?
O dobbiamo solo piangerci sopra?



danny ha detto:


> Farfalla... era un pezzo ironico, non autobiografico.
> L'ho anche detto all'inizio.
> Uno stupidario, se vogliamo, colto qua e là.
> E fatemi scherzare ogni tanto, che a esser sempre seri non va bene...


Ma guarda che è così davvero 
Cioè motivi profondi e sensatissimi non c'è ne sono per tradire lo sappiamo



Carola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è così davvero
> *Cioè motivi profondi e sensatissimi non c'è ne sono per tradire lo sappiam*o


:up:
Ma infatti... scherzando (ho usato parzialmente l'iperbole linguistica nei due pezzi) si è comunque sinceri nella visione delle cose.
E sarebbe TROPPO bello che la si smettesse di scavare per giustificare, di usare frasi banali senza dire quello che in realtà è accaduto.
Lo dico in generale, preciso prima.



Tessa ha detto:


> In una prima fase si.
> Poi ci si dovrebbe ri-ordinare.
> Se non succede è perché l'altro continua a stare nel marasma, e destabilizza, perché quel marasma, che prima non si riusciva a vedere oggi acceca.


Verissimo.
:up::up::up:



Carola ha detto:


> Concordo con danny e Sienne e li capisco bene
> Così come quelle frasi corrispondono a realta
> Poi meniamocela pure che scopiamo x un anno fuori ma amiamo il nostro/a compagno /a e con lui lei vogliamo invecchiare
> E te credo
> ...


Chiarissima.:up:


----------



## Alessandra (13 Novembre 2015)

Bel pezzo, Danny :up:
Mi ha divertito molto la parte delle bugie del tradito :up:

Si sdrammatizza un po'....e ci sta sempre un po' di leggerezza


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Questo breve scambio di post tra noi evidenzia un altro problema.
Tradito e traditore si raccontano un sacco di cose ma non si capiscono.
Non si parlano veramente.
E' particolare come anche qui si riproduca una dinamica simile.
Vi è un blackout comunicativo.
Tra due persone che prima comunicavano o credevano di farlo più di altri.
Anche questo contribuisce a destabilizzare.


----------



## Alessandra (13 Novembre 2015)

...è che forse uno pensa di dire le cose giuste per salvare il rapporto...chissa'...


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti voglio bene
> Ecco oggi ti prenderei a testate (altro che Perplesso e Oscuro)
> Cristo Santo scrivi delle cose allucinanti e poi non la molli
> Allora quelle cose tienile per te, perchè tu con una stronza che ti ha detto tutte quelle cose ci dividi ancora la casa
> ...



Ti invito a riflettere su questo, perché è un tuo sentire, e potrebbe far parte anch'esso delle "giustificazioni" che ci diamo e in cui crediamo quando si tradisce.
Dici: la colpa è del tradito che non molla la "mostra" che lo ha tradito, la rabbia è verso il tradito che non lo fa, pur criticando l'atto del tradimento e di conseguenza la traditrice.
Non vi è un'assunzione di responsabilità neanche in te, tutto va a impattare sull'altro.
La dimostrazione di dignità spetta al tradito, ancora.
Che o lascia la "mostra", oppure è (generalmente) un coglione che non può lamentarsi.
Ma spesso la "mostra" per il tradito è la donna che ha amato e che ama e che considerava unica fino a poco prima.
E spesso non è "mostra": è una donna che ha deluso, ed è responsabile della fine di un amore, del crollo dei progetti di coppia o familiari conseguenti e di altre conseguenze sul piano economico da non sottovalutare.
E' una donna (o un uomo) che ha ceduto in un momento della vita, e spesso per ragioni neppure tanto profonde come vuol far intendere.
E' una persona che di fronte alla rabbia che non ha mai visto del tradito si difende inanellando una serie di stronzate insulse.
Non ci sono mostri.
La realtà è molto più banale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi dissocio da chi ti dice che non c'e' interesse. Per me da parte di lui c'e' eccome.
> Il lavoro e' il vostro punto di contatto, e di quello parla per avere l'alibi per sentirti.
> Ugualmente il lavoro vi separa, perche' potrebbe portare complicazioni.
> Certamente depone a suo favore il non essere avvezzo ne' a tradire ne' a frequentare donne sposate. Da qui la mancanza di scioltezza, che unita alla tua, di mancanza di scioltezza, in pratica fa due impiastri che rischieranno di non concludere mai. E di tenersi il desiderio acceso ancora a lungo, che e' una grande sfiga, posso garantire.....


Quoto.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...è che forse uno pensa di dire le cose giuste per salvare il rapporto...chissa'...


L'altro giorno stavo pensando...
E se avessi una relazione extraconiugale anch'io?
In fin dei conti... sono stato tradito... qual è il problema?
Per giustizia, saremmo pari.
GIUSTIZIA? Mi son detto...
Ma che mi sto raccontando?
Mi son reso conto che mi stavo giustificando.
Quanto sarebbe utile una frase del genere eventualmente fossi scoperto?
Nulla.
E' una stronzata.
Si tradisce comunque.
Sia che lo si dica che lo si fa per ripicca, per pareggio, per _giustizia _, per curare la prostatite, per sperimentare, per...
FARSI I CAZZI PROPRI
diciamolo.
Ecco, sì, avevo trovato la motivazione giusta.
Avrei voglia di farmi i cazzi propri, davvero.
Però non voglio casini. Uhm...
Ma allora... anche questo sarebbe un tradimento?
Sì, lo è. Non siamo in uno stadio, non è un campionato, non esiste il pareggio e non si va ai rigori mai.
E' sempre la stessa cosa anche se la vestiamo diversamente.
PS Non prendetemi sul serio. Non tradisco, per ora. Grazie, non fate deduzioni su questo. Porto avanti un ragionamento (fluire libero del pensiero)


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro giorno stavo pensando...
> E se avessi una relazione extraconiugale anch'io?
> In fin dei conti... sono stato tradito... qual è il problema?
> Per giustizia, saremmo pari.
> ...



Danny, tu non sei un traditore inside, come non lo sono io.
Lo vedi quante "seghe mentali" ti fai solo per cercare delle eventuali giustificazioni?
Chi tradisce non si pone nessun problema e non si fa nessun ragionamento del caso.
Questi pensieri, lo sai, appesantiscono l'animo e "loro" vogliono leggerezza, non pesantezza.
E' inutile: noi non siamo adatti.

Però, al di là di questo, a volte risulta "terapeutico" il tradimento per vendetta, o meglio, per giustizia.
E questo vale soprattutto per voi uomini, che avete un senso dell'onore e quindi una dignità da difendere, più sentita rispetto a noi.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, *tu non sei un traditore inside*, come non lo sono io.
> Lo vedi quante "seghe mentali" ti fai solo per cercare delle eventuali giustificazioni?
> *Chi tradisce non si pone nessun problema e non si fa nessun ragionamento del caso.*
> Questi pensieri, lo sai, appesantiscono l'animo e "loro" vogliono leggerezza, non pesantezza.
> ...



Non lo so.
Esiste un traditore tipo? Boh.
Secondo neretto: non lo so, non credo sia sempre così. Secondo me molti i problemi se li fanno, eccome. Però poi decidono ugualmente. 
Sinceramente nella mia vita ho tradito due volte molti anni fa quando non ero sposato.
Nel primo caso per lasciare. Nel secondo perché ne avevo voglia. 
Non mi sono mai giustificato. La sentivo come una cosa mia, l'ho poi confessata.
Non mi sento migliore di nessuno.
Con gli anni si diventa però più consapevoli delle responsabilità che implica e oggi, da padre e marito, non lo avrei mai fatto.
Però non concepisco il tradimento per vendetta: se uno ha una relazione extra lo fa per il proprio piacere, per se stesso, non per far male a un altro. Non credo c'entri l'onore: non perdo nulla se una donna mi tradisce.
La dignità o comunque il mio essere me lo costruisco da solo, non dipende dalle azioni degli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Se tuo
> Marito sapesse rimarrebbe vicini a te farfalla?
> Sa?
> O è ignaro ?
> ...


Intanto io non mi sono permessa di dare del vile a nessuno
conosco Danny di persona e mi confronto spesso con lui
So cosa vale e che persona è e sappi, lui lo sa, che quello che gli dico o gli consiglio e solo volto a trovare il modo di farlo tornare a stare sereno con o senza di lei. 
E intatno che ci sono io non sono tornata da mio marito perchè lui si è ammalato (visto che tiri la frecciata) io non me ne sono mai andata da mio marito
Dopodichè che il tradimento è un torto che si fa all'altro mi è ben chiaro e non ho bisogno che me lo dici tu
La differenza tra me e te è che tu resti e stai ancora cercando di capire se hai fatto la scelta giusta, se tuo marito è quello giusto e se tornassi indietro rifaresti le stesse cose. Io a tutte queste domande non ho mai avuto bisogno di dare una risposta. La conoscevo già


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto io non mi sono permessa di dare del vile a nessuno
> conosco Danny di persona e mi confronto spesso con lui
> So cosa vale e che persona è e sappi, lui lo sa, che quello che gli dico o gli consiglio e solo volto a trovare il modo di farlo tornare a stare sereno con o senza di lei.
> E intatno che ci sono io non sono tornata da mio marito perchè lui si è ammalato (visto che tiri la frecciata) io non me ne sono mai andata da mio marito
> ...


Un giorno, se mai avremo modo di parlare di persona, mi spiegherai questo concetto; io proprio non ci arrivo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti invito a riflettere su questo, perché è un tuo sentire, e potrebbe far parte anch'esso delle "giustificazioni" che ci diamo e in cui crediamo quando si tradisce.
> Dici: la col*pa è del tradito che non molla la "mostra" che lo ha tradito,* la rabbia è verso il tradito che non lo fa, pur criticando l'atto del tradimento e di conseguenza la traditrice.
> Non vi è un'assunzione di responsabilità neanche in te, tutto va a impattare sull'altro.
> La dimostrazione di dignità spetta al tradito, ancora.
> ...


Mi sa che non hai capito
Non è colpa tua che non la molli è colpa tua che stai a guardare.
Ti ricordi, "la prendi e la butti contro un muro?"
Ecco continui a non farlo e a subire i suoi umori e le sue decisioni
Sei tu nella posizione di forza e invece ci metti lei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Un giorno, se mai avremo modo di parlare di persona, mi spiegherai questo concetto; io proprio non ci arrivo


Ok


----------



## ivanl (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito
> Non è colpa tua che non la molli è colpa tua che stai a guardare.
> Ti ricordi, "la prendi e la butti contro un muro?"
> Ecco continui a non farlo e a subire i suoi umori e le sue decisioni
> Sei tu nella posizione di forza e invece ci metti lei


penso che molto dipenda dalla presenza di un figlio piccolo...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

*Mettiam in ordine*

Per me tutta la discussione si è evoluta in una direzione sbagliata.
*Quello che è da capire non è perché una persona ha tradito *o cosa dice per giustificarsi dopo e peggio di tutto è la semplificazione con: è un atto egoistico e un po' egoisti lo siamo tutti.
Da questa semplificazione vengono i sorrisi per le stupidate che una persona dice, messa alle corde.
Chiedere quel perché causale non ha senso perché è chiedere qualcosa la cui spiegazione risiede nella profondità e quei bisogni, nascosti, lì non sono molto chiari a nessuno.
Non si tradisce per bisogno di scopare. Ma quando mai!?! Siamo mica corpi attaccati ai genitali (salvo qualcuno :carneval.
Si utilizza quella relazione per riempire vuoti essenziali identitari.
Il fatto che il tradito cerchi di capire il traditore è comprensibile, ma è sbagliato. E' come voler fare analisi per interposta persona e pure senza analista!
*Quello che dovrebbe chiedersi il tradito è perché il traditore non ha scelto di non tradire. *Perché non ha considerato abbastanza importante, prezioso e fragile il rapporto principale da non avere paura di rovinarlo.
E la risposta è che non lo considerava, né prezioso, né fragile o non aveva paura di rovinarlo o che credeva che fosse inattaccabile.
E il tradito deve considerare se prima lui lo considerava così o se era solo una buona soluzione per il quotidiano o se DOPO vuole avere una cosa non preziosa, già infranta, poco comoda.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> penso che molto dipenda dalla presenza di un figlio piccolo...


Cosa c'entra un figlio nella decisione di stare a guardare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo breve scambio di post tra noi evidenzia un altro problema.
> *Tradito e traditore si raccontano un sacco di cose ma non si capiscono.*
> Non si parlano veramente.
> E' particolare come anche qui si riproduca una dinamica simile.
> ...


tu e tua moglie vi raccontate un sacco di cose ma non vi capite


----------



## Alessandra (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro giorno stavo pensando...
> E se avessi una relazione extraconiugale anch'io?
> In fin dei conti... sono stato tradito... qual è il problema?
> Per giustizia, saremmo pari.
> ...


Secondo me si tradisce quando trovi uno/una che ti smuove gli ormoni e poi non ci pensi alle conseguenze o sei ottimista. 
Quello che hai descritto tu è il tradimento per vendetta/ripicca. 
In generale non penso si parta con il presupposto "voglio tradire".
Penso che capiti di conoscere qualcuno con cui scatta un certo "click"....e poi....si decide di seguire gli impulsi. 

Ci pensavo di recente.  Secondo me è anche un fattore culturale.  Diamo tanta importanza alle emozioni, alle passioni. ...come se fossero tutto. 
I film e la lettwratura danno spesso prevalenza a questo. ...
Secondo me....


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tutta la discussione si è evoluta in una direzione sbagliata.
> *Quello che è da capire non è perché una persona ha tradito *o cosa dice per giustificarsi dopo e peggio di tutto è la semplificazione con: è un atto egoistico e un po' egoisti lo siamo tutti.
> Da questa semplificazione vengono i sorrisi per le stupidate che una persona dice, messa alle corde.
> Chiedere quel perché causale non ha senso perché è chiedere qualcosa la cui spiegazione risiede nella profondità e quei bisogni, nascosti, lì non sono molto chiari a nessuno.
> ...



Ciao

ehhhh, chiedi troppo ... 
L'impatto con la realtà avviene d'un tratto per il tradito. Viene gettato in una dimensione a lui sconosciuta, con tutta una emotività che fa uno sgabello dopo l'altro alla ragione. Ci vuole veramente tempo per adattarsi alla nuova situazione e tematica ... e nel mentre, si fanno una marea di casini. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhhh, chiedi troppo ...
> L'impatto con la realtà avviene d'un tratto per il tradito. Viene gettato in una dimensione a lui sconosciuta, con tutta una emotività che fa uno sgabello dopo l'altro alla ragione. Ci vuole veramente tempo per adattarsi alla nuova situazione e tematica ... e nel mentre, si fanno una marea di casini.
> ...


Eh lo so bene!
Però se mentre sei nella caverna qualcuno ti dice di non guardare le ombre, ti gira e ti fa vedere fuori, forse ti dà un aiuto.


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Un giorno, se mai avremo modo di parlare di persona, mi spiegherai questo concetto; io proprio non ci arrivo


Manco io e ho le mie idee al riguardo 
Comunque buon x lei che ci capisce


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto io non mi sono permessa di dare del vile a nessuno
> conosco Danny di persona e mi confronto spesso con lui
> So cosa vale e che persona è e sappi, lui lo sa, che quello che gli dico o gli consiglio e solo volto a trovare il modo di farlo tornare a stare sereno con o senza di lei.
> E intatno che ci sono io non sono tornata da mio marito perchè lui si è ammalato (visto che tiri la frecciata) io non me ne sono mai andata da mio marito
> ...


Ogni giorno cercherò di capire di risceglierlo e farmi eventualmente riscegliere di certo che so io la penso così 
Se Per te è normale tradire e non andarsene x me e na gran cazzata che sei già andata se tradisci ..anche se stai seduta sul divano con lui
Tradire esprime un bisogno che sia di scopate di riempire altri vuoti e bla bla bla 
A meno che il tradimento non venga annoverato come sport / hobby che uno esce e sa ha un'oretta la passa così io penso che ti porti sempre un minimo distante 

E poi che ci stano a raccontare ? L altro non sa punto !.

Tante teste tante opinioni no ?
 Io Danny non lo conosco di persona quindi ho espresso cosa capto di lui da un monitor e mi piace molto come persona


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ogni giorno cercherò di capire di risceglierlo e farmi eventualmente riscegliere di certo che so io la penso così
> *Se Per te è normale tradire e non andarsene x me *e na gran cazzata che sei già andata se tradisci ..anche se stai seduta sul divano con lui
> 
> Tante teste tante opinioni no ?
> Io Danny non lo conosco di persona quindi ho espresso cosa capto di lui da un monitor *e mi piace molto* .


Anche a me se no non sarei qui a cercare di farlo ragionare 

Sul rosso: non ho detto che sia normale. Mai pensato ne scritto. Mai consigliato a nessuno di tradire. Nella mia testa l'idea di lasciare mio marito non c'è mai stata. Posso parlare per me. Per te non è stato così e comunque ancora hai dubbi su questo.


----------



## Carola (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me se no non sarei qui a cercare di farlo ragionare
> 
> Sul rosso: non ho detto che sia normale. Mai pensato ne scritto. Mai consigliato a nessuno di tradire. Nella mia testa l'idea di lasciare mio marito non c'è mai stata. Posso parlare per me. Per te non è stato così e comunque ancora hai dubbi su questo.


E posso non capire come si possa tradire e state comodi a casa?
Ci vedo solo egoismo 
Oh mi sforzo ma non ci riesco a capire!

Se mio marito mi amasse e si scopasse la vicina di casa non mi garberebbe per niente 

Preferisco avete dubbi e essere stata sincera  che avete sto pelo ( che molte mie conoscenze hanno )

Tutto qui

Buon weekend ciao


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> *E posso non capire come si possa tradire e state comodi a casa?*
> *Ci vedo solo egoismo *
> Oh mi sforzo ma non ci riesco a capire!
> 
> ...


Mi sembra chiaro che sia egoismo, mai negato ma questo non c'entra con il sapere chi voglio al mio fianco

Io non preferisco nulla. Io desidero essere serena e stare dove voglio stare. E sto esattamente li. Se avessi dubbi non starei lì o comunque affronterei il problema


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne e allora te ne vai
> Perchè non puoi descrivere un "mostro" e poi ci dividi la vita
> Tutto qui


Fai tutto così semplice ... e allora te ne vai ... molte persone non possono neanche andarsene. Non ne hanno la possibilità. Non generalizzare in base alla tua esperienza perché potresti apparire superficiale.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



danny ha detto:


> Sono le fresi salvacoscienza e salvapparenze, (elenco scherzandoci un po' su, ci vuole)
> 1) Non sono infedele perché in 15 anni ho dimostrato ampiamente la mia fedeltà
> Se non basta
> 2) Non sono io ad aver tradito ma sei tu (il marito) che mi fai mancare qualcosa. Tu non mi basti più, E poi fai sesso da schifo, sei un dilettante, sei impacciato, dio mio, impara, poi sei diventato brutto, invecchiato, ma guardati e poi non ci sei mai
> ...


Quando basterebbe dire .... cara sono un puttaniere, fattene  una ragione  .... caro sono una zoccola, scusami ....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

*Finalmente*



Carola ha detto:


> Concordo con danny e Sienne e li capisco bene
> Così come quelle frasi corrispondono a realta
> Poi meniamocela pure che scopiamo x un anno fuori ma amiamo il nostro/a compagno /a e con lui lei vogliamo invecchiare
> E te credo
> ...


Basta ipocrisia ... un sano riconoscimento di come sono andate le cose.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



ivanl ha detto:


> Un giorno, se mai avremo modo di parlare di persona, mi spiegherai questo concetto; io proprio non ci arrivo


Non ci arrivo neanche io ... forse non sono abbastanza intelligente per tradire.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 quanto mi faceva ribollire il sangue i primi tempi che raccontava, giustificava tutto e cercava di metter la pezza in ogni suo capriccio, maremma ....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ci arrivo neanche io ... forse non sono abbastanza intelligente per tradire.


Ironia inutile
Non credo di essere più intelligente di te e soprattutto non credo c'entri molto l' intelligenza con il tradire o no


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti invito a riflettere su questo, perché è un tuo sentire, e potrebbe far parte anch'esso delle "giustificazioni" che ci diamo e in cui crediamo quando si tradisce.
> Dici: la colpa è del tradito che non molla la "mostra" che lo ha tradito, la rabbia è verso il tradito che non lo fa, pur criticando l'atto del tradimento e di conseguenza la traditrice.
> Non vi è un'assunzione di responsabilità neanche in te, tutto va a impattare sull'altro.
> La dimostrazione di dignità spetta al tradito, ancora.
> ...


Ma guarda io da tradita non sono mai riuscita a capire come si riesca a donare altra fiducia a chi ci ha tradito, e non è questione di mostrizzare o meno,e nemmeno che il traditore e' cattivo e il tradito buono, è proprio che non c'è più fiducia e senza quella, birillo o barallo, la strada sarà sempre e solo in salita.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

*STRAQUOTO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda io da tradita non sono mai riuscita a capire come si riesca a donare altra fiducia a chi ci ha tradito, e non è questione di mostrizzare o meno,e nemmeno che il traditore e' cattivo e il tradito buono, è proprio che non c'è più fiducia e senza quella, birillo o barallo, la strada sarà sempre e solo in salita.


Mi ritrovo in quello che dici .... la fiducia una volta persa lo è  per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in quello che dici .... la fiducia una volta persa lo è  per sempre.


Ma tu sei separato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Basta ipocrisia ... un sano riconoscimento di come sono andate le cose.



Veramente edificante quanto hanno da dire questi traditori pentiti


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tutta la discussione si è evoluta in una direzione sbagliata.
> *Quello che è da capire non è perché una persona ha tradito *o cosa dice per giustificarsi dopo e peggio di tutto è la semplificazione con: è un atto egoistico e un po' egoisti lo siamo tutti.
> Da questa semplificazione vengono i sorrisi per le stupidate che una persona dice, messa alle corde.
> Chiedere quel perché causale non ha senso perché è chiedere qualcosa la cui spiegazione risiede nella profondità e quei bisogni, nascosti, lì non sono molto chiari a nessuno.
> ...


Quanto mi piacciono questi post....



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu e tua moglie vi raccontate un sacco di cose ma non vi capite


Assolutamente vero.



Alessandra ha detto:


> Secondo me si tradisce quando trovi uno/una che ti smuove gli ormoni e poi non ci pensi alle conseguenze o sei ottimista.
> Quello che hai descritto tu è il tradimento per vendetta/ripicca.
> In generale non penso si parta con il presupposto "voglio tradire".
> Penso che capiti di conoscere qualcuno con cui scatta un certo "click"....e poi....si decide di seguire gli impulsi.
> ...


Mi trovo d"accordo anche con te.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> quanto mi faceva ribollire il sangue i primi tempi che raccontava, giustificava tutto e cercava di metter la pezza in ogni suo capriccio, maremma ....


Ho tentato di rileggermi e ho provato imbarazzo di fronte al mio io di due anni da. Ero completamente impreparato in una situazione inaspettata. Molto è cambiato da allora anche se apparentemente tutto dall'esterno per necessità appare immobile. Siamo cambiati in due. Mia moglie ed io. E siamo ancora entrambi ancora alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio sia personale che piu faticosamente di coppia. Non avrei mai potuto immaginare occorresse così tanta fatica e tempo. Quello che ha rallentato anche è stata proprio la percezione dell'accadimento. Molto più lenta e ovviamente in ritardo la mia  rispetto a quella di mia moglie. Lei a proposito di quel periodo dice che per lei ero un estraneo. Una parola forte. Soprattutto quando si pensi che lei era con me. Passava il tempo con me. Parlava con me. Evidentemente non bastava per trovarci vicini.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ho tentato di rileggermi e ho provato imbarazzo di fronte al mio io di due anni da. Ero completamente impreparato in una situazione inaspettata. Molto è cambiato da allora anche se apparentemente tutto dall'esterno per necessità appare immobile. Siamo cambiati in due. Mia moglie ed io. E siamo ancora entrambi ancora alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio sia personale che piu faticosamente di coppia. Non avrei mai potuto immaginare occorresse così tanta fatica e tempo. Quello che ha rallentato anche è stata proprio la percezione dell'accadimento. Molto più lenta e ovviamente in ritardo la mia  rispetto a quella di mia moglie. Lei a proposito di quel periodo dice che per lei ero un estraneo. Una parola forte. Soprattutto quando si pensi che lei era con me. Passava il tempo con me. Parlava con me. Evidentemente non bastava per trovarci vicini.


Non è che devi provare imbarazzo, ognuno reagisce a suo modo, non ti conosco ma mi dai l'impressione di essere una persona aperta che cerca di comprendere fino in fondo e non sei uno che condanna a prescindere, questa tua disponibilità può essere il  tuo piede di Achille. Ora mi sembri più consapevole e più forte.


----------



## Carola (14 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ho tentato di rileggermi e ho provato imbarazzo di fronte al mio io di due anni da. Ero completamente impreparato in una situazione inaspettata. Molto è cambiato da allora anche se apparentemente tutto dall'esterno per necessità appare immobile. Siamo cambiati in due. Mia moglie ed io. E siamo ancora entrambi ancora alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio sia personale che piu faticosamente di coppia. Non avrei mai potuto immaginare occorresse così tanta fatica e tempo. Quello che ha rallentato anche è stata proprio la percezione dell'accadimento. Molto più lenta e ovviamente in ritardo la mia  rispetto a quella di mia moglie. *Lei a proposito di quel periodo dice che per lei ero un estraneo. Una parola forte. Soprattutto quando si pensi che lei era con me. Passava il tempo con me. Parlava con me. Evidentemente non bastava per trovarci vicini*.


che sensazione strana scoprire che in storie diverse ci siano spesso tanti tratti comuni
tante motivazioni o NON motivazioni per il tradimento, tante parole e lacrime per il dopo

è una via crucis in cui c'è chi osserva tutta la liturgia e chi si ferma prima


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei separato?


No, non sono separato.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No, non sono separato.


Allora hai smesso di odiare o stai con chi odi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai smesso di odiare o stai con chi odi?


Non ho mai detto che la odio ma anzi ho detto che la amo e l'amerò sempre ... in modo diverso ... non la perdonerò mai ... sarà sempre la mia bambina ed io ci sarò sempre per lei.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che la odio ma anzi ho detto che la amo e l'amerò sempre ... in modo diverso ... non la perdonerò mai ... sarà sempre la mia bambina ed io ci sarò sempre per lei.


ma parli di tua moglie o di tua figlia?   perchè questo discorso me lo aspetto da un padre, non da un marito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parli di tua moglie o di tua figlia?   perchè questo discorso me lo aspetto da un padre, non da un marito.


Mette i brividi sentire un marito definire la moglie la mia bambina


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che la odio ma anzi ho detto che la amo e l'amerò sempre ... in modo diverso ... non la perdonerò mai ... sarà sempre la mia bambina ed io ci sarò sempre per lei.


Perché la chiami bambina ?


----------



## ologramma (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mette i brividi sentire un marito definire la moglie la mia bambina


forse voleva far passare l'idea che lei tradendolo si fosse comportata come una bambina disobbediente e quindi da  accudire e coccolare, non credo che intendesse figlia in quel senso.
Posso sbagliare forse ce lo spiega lui dopo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse voleva far passare l'idea che lei tradendolo si fosse comportata come una bambina disobbediente e quindi da  accudire e coccolare, non credo che intendesse figlia in quel senso.
> Posso sbagliare forse ce lo spiega lui dopo


Ma infatti è proprio questo che mi dà i brividi
Pensare che se tradisco sono una bambina disubbidiente
A chi dovrei disubbidire o obbedire? A mio marito?


----------



## ologramma (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo che mi dà i brividi
> Pensare che se tradisco sono una bambina disubbidiente
> A chi dovrei disubbidire o obbedire? A mio marito?


E a chi se no!! 
Nel tuo caso come il mio, siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato loro, aldilà delle nostre ragioni riguardo al tradimento ci siamo comportati male, per anonimo la sua lei è regredita alla fase adolescenziale e come ha detto lui "si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa" poi è rientrata negando che ci sia stato sesso ma solo sentimento , si conoscono che lei aveva 15 anni e fra un po fanno le nozze d'argento e giustifico anonimo di chiamarla ....la mia bambina .. può essere che lui la chiami così nei momenti di intimità?
Quasi tutti usiamo nomignoli per i nostri cari


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> E a chi se no!!
> Nel tuo caso come il mio, siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato loro, aldilà delle nostre ragioni riguardo al tradimento ci siamo comportati male, per anonimo la sua lei è regredita alla fase adolescenziale e come ha detto lui "si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa" poi è rientrata negando che ci sia stato sesso ma solo sentimento , si conoscono che lei aveva 15 anni e fra un po fanno le nozze d'argento e giustifico anonimo di chiamarla ....la mia bambina .. può essere che lui la chiami così nei momenti di intimità?
> Quasi tutti usiamo nomignoli per i nostri cari


Obbedire? Io obiddivo ai miei genitori mai pensato di obbedire a mio marito. Ne lui a me.
Io l'ho tradito non ho disobbedito. C'è una notevole differenza


----------



## Nicka (14 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> E a chi se no!!
> Nel tuo caso come il mio, siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato loro, aldilà delle nostre ragioni riguardo al tradimento ci siamo comportati male, per anonimo la sua lei è regredita alla fase adolescenziale e come ha detto lui "si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa" poi è rientrata negando che ci sia stato sesso ma solo sentimento , si conoscono che lei aveva 15 anni e fra un po fanno le nozze d'argento e giustifico anonimo di chiamarla ....la mia bambina .. può essere che lui la chiami così nei momenti di intimità?
> Quasi tutti usiamo nomignoli per i nostri cari


Piccolina, cucciolina, tesorina, patatina, fringuellina, cazzarolina, tutto ma "la mia bambina" è allucinante.
Qui sul forum non è un momento di intimità.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma parli di tua moglie o di tua figlia?   perchè questo discorso me lo aspetto da un padre, non da un marito.


Si, da un certo momento in poi l'ho considerata come una figlia .... escluso il sesso ovviamente. L'ho considerata come una figlia ribelle e disubbidiente,  per rendere l'idea. È successo che il mio amore per lei si sia modificato.



farfalla ha detto:


> Mette i brividi sentire un marito definire la moglie la mia bambina


Nessun brivido. Ci siamo conosciuti da giovani e siamo cresciuti insieme, siamo sempre stati insieme ed è stata sempre la mia bambina. Ma se non hai vissuto un'esperienza simile non puoi capire ... e non pretendo che tu lo capisca.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché la chiami bambina ?


Ci siamo conosciuti molto giovani,  è stata sempre la mia bambina.



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo che mi dà i brividi
> Pensare che se tradisco sono una bambina disubbidiente
> A chi dovrei disubbidire o obbedire? A mio marito?


No. All'idea di stare insieme. Vuoi fare quello che vuoi, sii coerente e vattene. Non fare le  osé di nascosto per poi piangere lacrime di coccodrillo.  Ma a parte questo, nel mio caso è accaduto che il mio sentimento per lei si sia modificato.



ologramma ha detto:


> E a chi se no!!
> Nel tuo caso come il mio, siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato loro, aldilà delle nostre ragioni riguardo al tradimento ci siamo comportati male, per anonimo la sua lei è regredita alla fase adolescenziale e come ha detto lui "si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa" poi è rientrata negando che ci sia stato sesso ma solo sentimento , si conoscono che lei aveva 15 anni e fra un po fanno le nozze d'argento e giustifico anonimo di chiamarla ....la mia bambina .. può essere che lui la chiami così nei momenti di intimità?
> Quasi tutti usiamo nomignoli per i nostri cari


Tutto perfetto. Hai perfettamente capito di cosa sto parlando. E l'hai spiegato benissimo.



ologramma ha detto:


> E a chi se no!!
> Nel tuo caso come il mio, siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato loro, aldilà delle nostre ragioni riguardo al tradimento ci siamo comportati male, per anonimo la sua lei è regredita alla fase adolescenziale e come ha detto lui "si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa" poi è rientrata negando che ci sia stato sesso ma solo sentimento , si conoscono che lei aveva 15 anni e fra un po fanno le nozze d'argento e giustifico anonimo di chiamarla ....la mia bambina .. può essere che lui la chiami così nei momenti di intimità?
> Quasi tutti usiamo nomignoli per i nostri cari


Ologramma ha spiegato benissimo cosa intendo, piu di quanto ho fatto io. Ripeto che è difficile trovare le parole adatte a  descrivere un insieme di emozioni e sentimenti che si provano, specialmente quando invece di cercare di capire il sentimento alcuni effettuano l'analisi logica e grammaticale del termine usato. E si, le dicevo sempre che era la mia bambina perché quando si inizia una bellissima storia a 15 anni lei e circa 20 io la differenza di età è nettamente superiore a quando si inizia a 30 e 35, soprattutto considerando che io erano già alcuni anni che vivevo da solo distante da casa.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

Allora egregio Anonimo è inutile che continui ad arrovellarti sul tradimento.

hai ammesso che il tuo sentimento verso tua moglie s'è modificato.   s'è probabilmente modificato ben prima di quanto tu abbia realizzato.

e quando lei ha trovato qualcuno che la trattava da donna e non da bambina disubbidiente, non avendo alcuna esperienza di vita diversa da te, c'è cascata con tutte le scarpe.

la crepa nel vostro matrimonio l'hai creata anche tu.   e forse proprio tu per primo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

*Grazie.*



perplesso ha detto:


> Allora egregio Anonimo è inutile che continui ad arrovellarti sul tradimento.
> 
> hai ammesso che il tuo sentimento verso tua moglie s'è modificato.   s'è probabilmente modificato ben prima di quanto tu abbia realizzato.
> 
> ...


Grazie di avermi aperto gli occhi. Tu che sai tutto ed hai la verità in tasca spiegami perché allora è lei che sta soffrendo e non riesce a darsi pace di come stanno andando le cose. Te lo chiedo senza falsa ironia ma solo perché vorrei veramente capire. Per tua informazione, se può esserti di aiuto nella valutazione,  io non mi sto arrovellandomi sul tradimento. Ti sarei grato se mi dessi la risposta a questo in modo da poterla consolare.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Grazie di avermi aperto gli occhi. Tu che sai tutto ed hai la verità in tasca spiegami perché allora è lei che sta soffrendo e non riesce a darsi pace di come stanno andando le cose. Te lo chiedo senza falsa ironia ma solo perché vorrei veramente capire. Per tua informazione, se può esserti di aiuto nella valutazione,  io non mi sto arrovellandomi sul tradimento. Ti sarei grato se mi dessi la risposta a questo in modo da poterla consolare.


certo che soffre.  sa di averti fatto male.  ti ha fatto male.

perchè è una donna, non una bambina.   e quindi è consapevole di quello che ha fatto.

tu smettila di trattarla da bambina e magari le cose riuscite a ricomporle.    non devi consolarla.   devi dirle come ti senti e che stai riflettendo sulla tua quota di responsabilità in quello che è successo.

le devi dire del tuo sentimento cambiato.    insomma scendi dal piedistallo e fai il marito, non il padre che deve consolare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che soffre.  sa di averti fatto male.  ti ha fatto male.
> 
> perchè è una donna, non una bambina.   e quindi è consapevole di quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Lo sa, gliel'ho detto. Cosa significa fare il marito?


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo sa, gliel'ho detto. Cosa significa fare il marito?


1- smettila di considerarla la tua bimba.   state insieme da 25 anni.   siete più vicini ai 50 che ai 40, trattala da donna dell'età che ha

2- dille che il tuo sentimento nei suoi confronti è cambiato.  magari cerca di capire da quanto tempo è successo sto cambiamento.  e cosa ora provi davvero per lei.

3- decidi chiaro cosa intendi fare.  se ricominciare, se vuoi separarti.    e comportati di conseguenza.


qui sul forum troverai tante storie di matrimoni ricostruiti su nuove basi.    oppure chiedi in giro.   ma ti prego, smetti di considerarla una bambina perchè veramente non si può leggere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Grazie di avermi aperto gli occhi. Tu che sai tutto ed hai la verità in tasca spiegami perché allora è lei che sta soffrendo e non riesce a darsi pace di come stanno andando le cose. Te lo chiedo senza falsa ironia ma solo perché vorrei veramente capire. Per tua informazione, se può esserti di aiuto nella valutazione,  io non mi sto arrovellandomi sul tradimento. Ti sarei grato se mi dessi la risposta a questo in modo da poterla consolare.


Io non sono certa dell'ipotesi di Perplesso, ma non è smentita da quello che scrivi.
Anzi è perfettamente in linea con un ruolo bambino disperarsi e avere bisogno di consolazione.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo sa, gliel'ho detto. Cosa significa fare il marito?


Non lo so cosa significa ma sicuramente non significa fare il padre.
Io di padre ne ho uno. Non mi sono sposata per averne un altro.
Ah ho conosciuto mio marito a 15 anni


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono certa dell'ipotesi di Perplesso, ma non è smentita da quello che scrivi.
> Anzi è perfettamente in linea con un ruolo bambino disperarsi e avere bisogno di consolazione.


Non sono in cerca di consolazione e non sono un bambino disperato.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa significa ma sicuramente non significa fare il padre.
> Io di padre ne ho uno. Non mi sono sposata per averne un altro.
> Ah ho conosciuto mio marito a 15 anni


Ma non faccio il padre. Cerca di comprendere quello che sto dicendo. Cosa avrei dovuto fare in quel periodo abbandonare lei, che viveva in un altra dimensione, ed i figli? Non sono sicuro che me ne sarei andato se non avessimo avuto i figli, ma di sicuro non ho abbandonato loro. Non mi comporto da padre in senso tecnico, tra noi il sesso è l'unica cosa che non è mai cambiata ed è tuttora fantastico. E comincio a pensare che sia proprio quello che ci lega in questo modo. Forse mi siete stati più d'aiuto di quanto pensassi.


----------



## marisol (15 Novembre 2015)

Anch'io ho conosciuto mio marito a 15 anni. 
Non vorrei mai che mi chiamasse, considerasse, la sua bambina.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Anch'io ho conosciuto mio marito a 15 anni.
> Non vorrei mai che mi chiamasse, considerasse, la sua bambina.


come vanno le cose


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Anch'io ho conosciuto mio marito a 15 anni.
> Non vorrei mai che mi chiamasse, considerasse, la sua bambina.


Tu e mia moglie siete diverse. A me chiede sempre se è ancora la mia bambina. Ecco, tanto per dire.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tu e mia moglie siete diverse. A me chiede sempre se è ancora la mia bambina. Ecco, tanto per dire.


Scusa, magari lo hai gia' scritto, quanti anni avete?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma non faccio il padre. Cerca di comprendere quello che sto dicendo. Cosa avrei dovuto fare in quel periodo abbandonare lei, che viveva in un altra dimensione, ed i figli? Non sono sicuro che me ne sarei andato se non avessimo avuto i figli, ma di sicuro non ho abbandonato loro. Non mi comporto da padre in senso tecnico, tra noi il sesso è l'unica cosa che non è mai cambiata ed è tuttora fantastico. E comincio a pensare che sia proprio quello che ci lega in questo modo. Forse mi siete stati più d'aiuto di quanto pensassi.


Se la chiami la mia bambina, se dici che ha disobbedito quello che arriva é questo. E se in qualche modo questa cosa arriva a lei o è arrivata spero che non viva così il suo legame con te.
Il sesso non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tu e mia moglie siete diverse. A me chiede sempre se è ancora la mia bambina. Ecco, tanto per dire.


Minchia


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sono in cerca di consolazione e non sono un bambino disperato.


Credo che Brunetta si riferisse a tua moglie (bambino 'generico' in cerca di consolazione).


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia


Anche i miei si sono conosciuti a 15 anni e lui la chiamava 'bambina'.....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, magari lo hai gia' scritto, quanti anni avete?


Io 48 e molti mesi lei 44 il prossimo mese


----------



## Tessa (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io 48 e molti mesi lei 44 il prossimo mese


5 anni di differenza, da adolescenti, non sono pochi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 5 anni di differenza, da adolescenti, non sono pochi


Infatti. Da qui nasce la mia bambina.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Infatti. Da qui nasce la mia bambina.



IN  GENERALE non  si notano proprio 5 anni in piu' in un ragazzo. Normalmente sono piu' mature  le ragazze  giovani a parita'di eta'.

Ed in ogni caso ormai e' vicina alla menopausa, sarebbe ora crescesse. O il tuo trattarla da bambina la giustifichera' sempre.

Spero tu non lo faccia anche davanti ai figli.


----------



## marisol (15 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> come vanno le cose


Le cose vanno meglio con mio marito.. Ridiamo e scherziamo molto di più.. Siamo molto complici.
Forse ciò dipende dall'impegno maggiore che ci metto nel far si che le cose vadano bene.
Ma non éuno sforzo, anzi..
Mi sono sentita anche in colpa e in realtà mi ci sento tutt'ora... Per i miei pensieri. 
L'altro io non l'ho più cercato. Lui mi cerca ma per lavoro.. Oltre a qualche battuta innocente non va. 
E non abbiamo occasione di vederci. Sabato mattina ci incontreremo ma saremo con altre 10 persone. Vediamo che effetto mi farà.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

marisol ha detto:


> Le cose vanno meglio con mio marito.. Ridiamo e scherziamo molto di più.. Siamo molto complici.
> Forse ciò dipende dall'impegno maggiore che ci metto nel far si che le cose vadano bene.
> Ma non éuno sforzo, anzi..
> Mi sono sentita anche in colpa e in realtà mi ci sento tutt'ora... Per i miei pensieri.
> ...


sabato mattina succederà nulla.    cerca di vedere la parte mezza piena del bicchiere.    sto scombussolamento ti sta motivando a riaccendere il tuo matrimonio.

è una cosa buona


----------



## marisol (15 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sabato mattina succederà nulla.    cerca di vedere la parte mezza piena del bicchiere.    sto scombussolamento ti sta motivando a riaccendere il tuo matrimonio.
> 
> è una cosa buona


Si so che non succederà nulla. Ma non so che sconvolgimento mi creerà..
Purtroppo sentirlo per telefono mi fa Effetto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

ci vuole tempo per farsela passare.    rilassati


----------

